# Alles rund um die Sackpfeife



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. April 2009)

Servus an alle die, die rund um die Sackpfeife zu Hause sind 
oder sich selten oder oft hier herumtreiben! 
Unser Namensgeber -die Sackpfeife- 
ist die höchste Erhebung im LK Marburg-Biedenkopf und gilt als Ausläufer des Rothaargebirges.
Hier kann Alles mehr oder weniger dumm bebabbelt werden; 
aber niemanden beleidigen! *Gelle*


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. April 2009)

Wer die Beutelflöte(Sackpfeife) mal von jeder Seite kennenlernen möchte,
dem empfehle ich das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8225


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. April 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was hier so abgeht


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. April 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Wer die Beutelflöte(Sackpfeife) mal von jeder Seite kennenlernen möchte,
> dem empfehle ich das:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8225




genau das wird gut


----------



## p1142952 (21. April 2009)

2 Day Diet - Japan Lingzhi Slimming Formula lot of 500 boxes(new with "original") "no.1.An exclusive ingredient in the 2 DAY DIET prevents the digestion of dietary fat, hence reducing its absorption by the body after sometime of consumption, body parts prone to fat accumulation (belly, arms, thighsand buttocks)


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. April 2009)

was ist los


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. April 2009)

häääää???


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. April 2009)

Hab mal ene klene Lahn-Dill Rundfahrt bestritten 
Wer sich mal richtig auspowern will, dem lege ich den Lahn-Dill Berglandpfad ans Herz 

Am ersten Tag -Bilanz:88km/2205Hm- hatte ich mir wohl zu viel zugemutet, das sah dann so aus:


----------



## minorearth (23. April 2009)

Servus Uwe,

hast du die tour zufällig als track.....

gruß christian



Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hab mal ene klene Lahn-Dill Rundfahrt bestritten
> Wer sich mal richtig auspowern will, dem lege ich den Lahn-Dill Berglandpfad ans Herz
> 
> Am ersten Tag -Bilanz:88km/2205Hm- hatte ich mir wohl zu viel zugemutet, das sah dann so aus:


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. April 2009)

minorearth schrieb:


> hast du die tour zufällig als track.....



Joop!
hab dir mal was als normale e.mail geschickt;
vllt. kannste was brauchen!


----------



## minorearth (23. April 2009)

supi, danke für die mail.

wir bestimmt gut am samstag, werde da noch leute mitbringen.

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (26. April 2009)

war gut heute


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. Mai 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> genau das wird gut



Muß leider eine Relax-Phase einlegen;
4xSackpfeife ohne mich!


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Mai 2009)

die saison is ja noch lange net rum könne das ja noch mal wiederholen 
und ausserdem musste auch 4xsackpfeife erst absolviert haben, damit wir die nächste phase planen können... und zwar 5x sackpfeife...


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Mai 2009)

eines tages sind wir bestimmt soweit das wir 24 std sackpfeife haben und probieren müssen so oft wie möglich auf die sackpfeife zu düsen in 24 std...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. Mai 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> eines tages sind wir bestimmt soweit das wir 24 std sackpfeife haben und probieren müssen so oft wie möglich auf die sackpfeife zu düsen



...überlege gerade ob man es 10-12x schafft oder 
vllt. schon nach dem 8x tot vom Fahrrad fällt... 
            ​


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (14. Mai 2009)

Hier wird ja "off's Hölzche gekloppt"! Grundsätzlich muss man am Samstag nach Himmelfahrt erstmal in der Lage sein einmal auf die Sackpfeife zu kommen. 
Ich werde mich auf Himmelfahrt jedenfalls mal zu Fuß auf die Sackpfeife begeben, ihr wisst ja: "Don't drink and drive!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Mai 2009)

dann sieht man sich ja auf himmelfahrt dort oben ich werde auch dort sein und mir ein paar bier und würstchen gönnen.....

yuhuuu morje noch ma arbeiten und dann 2 wochen frei, dann kann bissche geradelt werden sofern das wetter mitspielt.... oder noch besser ich könnte ja mal paar tage weg düse zum bike/wandern in die berge oder so..... 
mhhhhh da muss ich mir mal gedanken machen glaub ich, das muss man ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nächste Woche auch noch frei (außer Montag, da hab ich Prüfung)! Evt. können wir ja spontan was starten!? Ansonsten sieht man sich spätestens auf Himmelfahrt. Wir wollen vermutlich (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt) von Wallau auf die Sackpfeife laufen --> Hainbachtal - Lausfeld - kl. Lausfeld - Bierstand


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Mai 2009)

jo könne mer gerne mache, könnten ja mal den urwaldsteig angehn

ich kann jeden tag nächste woche ausser am sonntag da bin ich bei metallica in köln am abrocken


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (14. Mai 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> jo könne mer gerne mache, könnten ja mal den urwaldsteig angehn



Jo, das hört sich gut an! Können ja mal ungezwungen den Dienstag festhalten. Ich melde mich spätestens Montag mal bei dir. Muss jetzt noch ein bisschen was lernen....


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Mai 2009)

alles klar tu das, falls du aufm handy mich kontaktieren willst un ich kein empfang hab schreib mir ne sms melde mich dann bei dir wenn ich netz hab, weil wenn ich beim bib in eifa bin hab ich kein netz....


----------



## weltraumpapst (15. Mai 2009)

junge junge jetz is es soweit, jetz lasse ich mich erst mal mim roomster auf den sackpfeife shutteln damit ich das pfädchen runter brausen kann


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Mai 2009)

Glaube wir müssen nächste Woche einen Shuttle-Service zur Sacki für dich einrichten! ​


----------



## weltraumpapst (15. Mai 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Glaube wir müssen nächste Woche einen Shuttle-Service zur Sacki für dich einrichten! ​



hört sich gut an

aber bei dem schlechten wetter macht das pfädchen kein spaß, viel zu rutschig....


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (15. Mai 2009)

Alter hast du kein Dampf mehr um aus eigener Muskelkraft auf die S.pfeife zu kommen....?


----------



## weltraumpapst (15. Mai 2009)

mhhhh war zu faul weil es ja nach regen aussah, dachte ich mir mal komm lass dich mal dahoch shutteln... hatte sooooo lust auf ein pfädchen heut. morje wird wieder richtig gestrampelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (21. Mai 2009)

urwaldsteig = total geil !!!!!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (21. Mai 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> urwaldsteig = total geil !!!!!



Sag ich doch!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. Mai 2009)

Wer Lust aufn paar Höhenmeter hat;
hab mal 'nen Termin eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8455

3X Sackpfeife werd ich fahrn...

wer mehr will: 4X oder 5X oder, oder ...nicht aufhalten lassen!
...warte dann am Turm und schau zu


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. Mai 2009)

bin dabei, will zwar am freitag mal wieder bissche ballern aber wird schon klappen..


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. Mai 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> will zwar am freitag mal wieder bissche ballern aber wird schon klappen..



Prima, dann mußt du wenigstens nicht nach jeder Auffahrt 5min auf den formschwachen alten Mann warten


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. Mai 2009)

hab heute schon heimlich trainiert, hatte heute schon 2x sackpfeife + noch paar andere berge...


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Mai 2009)

also am bike, beer & burger day kann eine person + bike bei mir in meinem roomster mit in die heimat düsen. aber ich werde mich so holen lassen das ich spätestens so gegen neun wieder in wallau bin, weil ich noch auf ne andere bier veranstaltung muss


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Mai 2009)

Kann für den B,B,B-day auch einen Mitnehmplatz für eine Person+Arbeitsgerät anbieten!
Werde auch abgeholt, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Mai 2009)

Wegen zu wenig Zeit und zu vielen Touren 
wird die Sackpfeife am Samstag gestrichen und
als Ersatz das gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8466

lecker Gyros dann im Anschluß .........mhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Mai 2009)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf das hoch gelobte gyros


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werde leider das Wochenende mit meinem altbewehrtem Wintermaterial an den Start gehen. Da die neuzugänge erstmal die Test und Einstelfahrten gemacht werden sollen


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Juni 2009)

DER BIKE; BEER & BURGER DAY FÄLLT MORGEN AUS!!!

treffen uns trotzdem gleiche zeit, gleicher ort. ( 9 uhr breidenbach lidl parkplatz) fahren dann hier ne runde. das macht kein sinn morgen nach winterberg zu düsen, zu wenig leute und wetter soll ja auch net gut werden!

wird aber nachgeholt

gruß vom papst


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn es morgen von Anfang an gleich pisst könnten wir ja einen Only Beer&Burger day machen. 
Sprich: mitm Vierrädrigem nachm Big Mountain, Bier saufen+Burger futtern und einer der kein Bier gesoffen hat heimfahrn 
Jo, is ja gut! ...war nur son Vorschlag.


----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Juni 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen von Anfang an gleich pisst könnten wir ja einen Only Beer&Burger day machen.
> Sprich: mitm Vierrädrigem nachm Big Mountain, Bier saufen+Burger futtern und einer der kein Bier gesoffen hat heimfahrn
> Jo, is ja gut! ...war nur son Vorschlag.



..wär glaub echt am besten gewesen.... 
sind aber tapfer zu zweit bei diesem scheiß wetter gefahren heut, zwar nur bis auf die sackpfeife aber reicht ja bei der kälte...


----------



## Marzi (6. Juni 2009)

Warum seit ihr heut nicht nach Winterberg gefahren? das Wetter war doch gut, hier hats nur 1x geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juni 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Warum seit ihr heut nicht nach Winterberg gefahren? das Wetter war doch gut, hier hats nur 1x geregnet.



Eben, drum!
Sind zu viert kurzentschlossen doch noch gefahren.
Die Fahrt über hat`s zwar nur geregnet aber das Essen
im Big Mountain war super


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Juni 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> das Essen
> im Big Mountain war super




das glaub ich, könnt auch gerade so ein burger verdrücken.. ich war gestern nur aufm fussballplatz bei regen, ganz toll war das...
aber dafür hab ich schön einer gemacht...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Juni 2009)

Nach gründlichem Studieren der Wettervorhersage für morgen, hab ich gedacht den Termin für die  Kellerwald-Ausfahrt stehen zu lassen.
Ist dieses Jahr wirklich schon genug verschoben oder abgesagt worden!

Die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr im Herbst schon mal gefahrn und fand sie damals ziemlich kräftezehrend, 
kann aber auch an meiner schlechten Tagesform gelegen haben 
Man wirds morgen rausfinden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7451


----------



## Marzi (19. Juni 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr im Herbst schon mal gefahrn und fand sie damals ziemlich kräftezehrend,



Gut das ich nicht mitfahren kann, hat sich der Unfall ja doch noch gelohnt!


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Juni 2009)

ey uwe hatttes recht gehabt, der steile anstieg zu didol hat es insich gehabt bin eben mal da hoch gedüst... laut tacho steilste stelle 25% hab aber geschafft komplett durch zu fahren...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Juni 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> der steile anstieg zu didol hat es insich gehabt



Denke mal das Stück wird, als kl. Gemeinheit zwischendurch, bei der nächsten EmaDidoll-Tour integriert


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Juni 2009)

war en nasser, dreckiger Kellerwald-Trip heute.
Spaß hat es -zumindest mir- trotzdem gemacht!
Leider hatten wir wegen dem Regen und nem Getränkeunfall vom Vortag etwas Mitfahrer-Schwund 


der dreckige Haufen am Hohen Lohr


----------



## Marzi (21. Juni 2009)

Ist der grüne Hobel endlich eingefahren worden, ich dachte ers das wär die Schote nur den Komapapst hab ich am Bold vermisst


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juni 2009)

*Ich fand es auch cool
War zwar etwas nass, aber jetzt ist der Oskar eingefahren





Gruß 
Sascha

P.S. Danke Uwe fürs Bild*


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. Juni 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ist der grüne Hobel endlich eingefahren worden, ich dachte ers das wär die Schote nur den Komapapst hab ich am Bold vermisst



Jo! 
Hier ist der Beweis in groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. Juni 2009)

zwei Doofe -ein Gedanke


----------



## weltraumpapst (21. Juni 2009)

oh wai der papst lag gestern wirklich im koma... das bier am freitag war viel zu lecker.  lag bis 14uhr gestern in der kiste gestern war leider nix mit biken... mal gucke ob es gleich noch was gibt, sooo fit bin ich heut schon wieder net gab gestern schon wieder bier
so das war es jetz mit ballern, der nächste strief gibt es NACH der transalp!!


gruß vom komapapst


----------



## Marzi (21. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht fährst du besser zum Ballermann, ALP-X ist doch nix für dich


----------



## weltraumpapst (21. Juni 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Vieleicht fährst du besser zum Ballermann, ALP-X ist doch nix für dich



genau mache ein ballermanncross... ne tour von kneipe zu kneipe


----------



## Marzi (21. Juni 2009)

Dann kannste die Schote auch gleich zu Hause lassen, die stört nur dabei!


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juni 2009)

hui der neffe hat ja die woche zum transalp abschluss training noch mal richtig termine reingesetzt, so viel war dieses jahr noch nie los in einer woche... also zahlreich anmelden


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Juni 2009)

Sorry!
Werd wohl an keinem der Termine teilnehmen können 
Is ja aber auch von Vorteil für euch: 
Feuer frei auf allen Pfädchen ohne Bremse an Bord!


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juni 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Sorry!
> Werd wohl an keinem der Termine teilnehmen können
> Is ja aber auch von Vorteil für euch:
> Feuer frei auf allen Pfädchen ohne Bremse an Bord!



ne mit de pfädchen machen wir sinnig die woche, net das wir uns noch die knoche brechen kurz vorm urlaub


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Juni 2009)

Bin gestern mitn Jungs ne Runde gefahrn und seh heute aus wie 'n Alien!
Auf der Pfädchenabfahrt von der Sacki war ich wie immer Letzter und hab irgentwie urplötzlich ne Armada von irgentwelchen Stechviehcher an mir kleben!
Hab wohl so an die 5 Stiche abbekommen; einer überm linken Auge.
Seh aus wie ein verdroschener Boxer!
Den Letzten stechen die Monster 
Also Vorsicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Juni 2009)

wir haben die bestimmt böse gemacht als wir so wild darunter gebraust sind..  deshalb haben die sich an dir gerecht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juli 2009)

Servus,
an alle die nicht mit der Überquerung der Alpen beschäfftigt sind:
Ne schöne Samstagsrunde direkt von oben auf der Sackpfeife!
Wer Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8739

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Marzi (7. Juli 2009)

Dachsloch-Brennesselrunde bin dabei


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juli 2009)

Genau!
Also kurze Hosen-Pflicht; der Gesundheit wegen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. Juli 2009)

War ne hübsche Ausfahrt heute zum Dachsloch (und mit 73km/1620Hm auch nicht grad ne Feierabendrunde):
Brennesseln haben richtig zugelangt, Futter am Dachsloch war prima und das Flüssige auch schmackhaft, 
der Guide hatte diesmal die richtige Wegfindung, nur auf den Regen zum Abschluss hätte man als Zugabe verzichten können!
Ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer!


----------



## Marzi (11. Juli 2009)

Jo der Brennelselweg war noch besser als letztes Jahr, die gingen fast bis zum Gesicht.
Nur der Guide mußte wieder mit der langen Hose durchs Brenneselfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Juli 2009)

Sevus!!
Das Zäpfle-Team meldet sich "in der dicken Luft" zurück.
Eine Woche mit viel aufi & umi treten und wupp-wupp ist leider rum, ...aber auch zum Glück 
Die Leute und Wetter waren super, die Strecke schweißtreibend
Der Guide war etwas grün, ...aber gut


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Juli 2009)

wir warn auch ein gutes baller team...


----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich fands reichlich aber gut

Der Uwe und ich haben alles richtig gemacht


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Juli 2009)

wir auch, obwohl wir an dem abend wo das foto gemacht wurde bis 2 uhr geballert haben es nicht nur bei bier geblieben ist, neffe un ich 2 std im hotel vor unserer zimmer tür geschlafen haben..   warn wir am nächsten tag noch lange nicht die letzten....  
aber ich muss sagen der neffe un der schlitzi warn etwas fiter wie ich... hab wohl zu wenig gemacht dieses jahr


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. August 2009)

Die 12 Achthunderter Tour wurde gestern von nem Hinterländer Trio erfolgreich bezwungen 
100km und 2500 und 'n paar Zerkloppte Höhenmeter warns am Ende!

Leider ist uns ein Achthunderter mangels Wegfindung durch die Lappen gegangen. 
Deshalb muß die Runde nächstes Jahr wiederholt werden; schimpft sich ja schließlich zwölf und nicht elf Achthunderter


----------



## Marzi (23. August 2009)

Das mußte ja schief gehen wenn man die Hinterländer, im schönen NRW alleine umherirren.

Wenn das das Wetter so bleibt hätten wir ja noch die Zaunkönigtour 80km/2000hm (ist angeblich noch gesperrt), den Bike_halbmarathon 68km/1450hm oder Trailzauber Heidihütte kombiniert mit der 7 Täler-Tour zusammen 83km/1650hm.


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. August 2009)

oh trailzauber das hört sich gut an 

wenn ich zeitlich kann bin ich aufjedenfall noch mal dabei bei ner tour im sauerland...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. August 2009)

Trailzauber...hmm
...Heidihütte ?
...43km is zum Aufwärmen vllt. net schlecht


----------



## Marzi (24. August 2009)

43km Pfädchen können auch schon reichen Mittags zum Big Mountain und als Nachtisch die 7 Täler Tour


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. August 2009)

oh wai ich hab heut mal ein richtig heftigen muskelkater... 2 std am weifenbach pfädchen verbracht mit hochschieben und runter fahren...

bin nix mehr gewonnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (26. August 2009)

... da gibt es auch eine Trailtour !
Die ist mit 52,4 KM und 1893 HM angegeben - könnte man ja auch mal für Pfädchenliebhaber in betracht ziehen 
Ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei - wenn es sich terminlich einrichten läßt


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. August 2009)

ich auch wenn ich zeit hab. aber sieht eher schlecht aus in den nächsten wochen....


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. August 2009)

brauch jemand ein hot chili?? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/206596/cat/all


----------



## mones888 (30. August 2009)

Hi Leute ich hab jetzt so viel gelesen von eurem Pfädchen, wie lang ist denn die stecke, mich würde es intressieren wie schwierig sie ist.
schönen gruß mones888


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. August 2009)

servus,
das pfädchen is schon recht lang, das geht von unterhalb der sackpfeife bis fast zu schutzhütte.. also ich finde es easy, bin schon schlimmere gefahren...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. August 2009)

Sollte zwar zum Thema Pfädchen besser mein Maul halten, 
aber ich als bekennender Pfädchen-Hosenschisser finde den überhaupt nicht easy.
In km ausgedrückt ist der vllt. 1,5km (nur geschätzt, kann mich auch täuschen)
Den unteren Bereich bin ich noch nie gefahrn, der obere ist ok.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Kleeberg, der ist nur was für ziemlich "Waghalsige" mit Spaß am mit blockierenden Rädern den Abhang runterrutschen


----------



## nikju (2. September 2009)

...so eben mal kurz auf den Tacho geschaut - das eigentliche Pfädchen ist ziemlich genau 1 KM lang und macht höllisch Spaß   
Die Schwierigkeit so etwas einzuschätzen ist ja so eine Sache, ich würde sagen auf ner Skala von 1-5 (wie STS) ne S2 mit ein paar Stellen S3 
Ist aber nur meine Einschätzung... bei Nässe natürlich deutlich schwerer ...


----------



## mones888 (2. September 2009)

Meine kumpel habe ich das erzählt und er meinte das würd ich auch noch hinbekommen
jetzt weiß ich ja nur noch nicht wie ich hin komme (von Hatzfeld) zu eurem pfädchen, oder fahrt ihr das regelmäßig?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. September 2009)

@ mones888
Der Andi(weltraumpapst) fährt das glaube so ziemlich jeden Tag; ...ääh jede Woche 
...hinkommen ist doch easy: Sackpfeifenweg(gegenüber der Ederlust) aufi bis zum Aussichtsturm und schon biste so gut wie da!

Wenn ihr Lust & Zeit habt aufn paar harmlose "Kettenblatt-Pfädchen" hab da mal was eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9049


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. September 2009)

Soo, Pfädchen(Baller)-Runde ist auch erfolgreich über die Bühne gelaufen...
lustig fand ich das ausgerechnet die beiden Pfädchen-freaks mal ne kurze stabile Seitenlage hatten 
Mir gehn dieses Jahr langsam die Touren aus (vllt. setz ich noch mal die 100km Ederseetour rein), habt ihr noch Ideen 

Dank an alle Mitfahrer der heutigen Runde; mir hat's gefalle!

Ballergrüße aus BID
Uwe


----------



## Marzi (12. September 2009)

Eine weitere Variante der Esperosrunde, die Zaunkönigtour, Heidihütte mit 7-Tälertour, Rothaarsteig Dil-Westerwaldvariante ........


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. September 2009)

Esperosrunde is lecker !
Da setz halt ma was nei...
...muss man den Siegerländern immer alles dreimal soagen


----------



## Marzi (12. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Da setz halt ma was nei...




Wieso ich? wer hat überhaupt gesagt das ich mitfahre?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (12. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Wieso ich? wer hat überhaupt gesagt das ich mitfahre?



Jetzt mach einfach einen Termin!!! Bitte nicht am 19.09, da ich ja an dem Tag auf dem heißen Stuhl sitze

Ich werde ende September dann einen kleinen night ride einstellen!!! Damit das auch erledigt ist


----------



## weltraumpapst (12. September 2009)

will auch mal die esperos runde drehn!! kann aber im september gar net mehr an wochenenden, kann erst wieder anfang oktober..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (12. September 2009)

Am Samstag hab ich eh keine Zeit, da darf ich nicht biken


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. September 2009)

ich auch net da haben wir kirmes.... 
könnt ja alle vorbei kommen da gibt es reichlich 
danach die woche kann ich auch net komplett ausgebucht, danach das we kann ich erst wieder


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Am Samstag hab ich eh keine Zeit, da darf ich nicht biken



der hat bestimmt 'n Biebche 

3.Oktober = Tag der vereinigten Esperos-Runde
...wär doch vllt. ein guter Termin ?


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. September 2009)

genau für den tag bin ich auch!!! muss ja auch endlich mal so ein leckeres gyros essen!!


----------



## Marzi (15. September 2009)

Dann fehlt ja nur einigermaßen gutes Wetter.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. September 2009)

1/4 Jahrhundert Alpen-Baller-Komapapst
Glückwunsch alte Schote 

  ​


----------



## Marzi (17. September 2009)

*Von mir auch alle gute zum B-Day und baller heut net so viel!

grüße aus dem schönen Siegerland*


----------



## Marzi (17. September 2009)

*Esperosrunde*


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> *Esperosrunde*



Saugut, bin da dabei


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. September 2009)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (18. September 2009)

ich (leider) nicht - da bin ich noch auf Malle im Urlaub


----------



## Maickie (21. September 2009)

Komme auch, wenn ich vom Veranstalter grünes Licht erhalten sollte.


----------



## Marzi (22. September 2009)

Maickie schrieb:


> Komme auch, wenn ich vom Veranstalter grünes Licht erhalten sollte.



Ich weiß nicht ob wir welche mit Tourenrädern dabei gebrauchen können!


----------



## Maickie (23. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob wir welche mit Tourenrädern dabei gebrauchen können!



Ihr bringt mich noch soweit, dass ich mir mit Kabelbindern ein XT-Schaltwerk an den Rahmen binde.


----------



## Marzi (23. September 2009)

Dann tütel doch gleich was vernünftiges daran, x9 oder x0!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> was vernünftiges, x9 oder x0!


  :kotz:


----------



## Maickie (24. September 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Dann tütel doch gleich was vernünftiges daran, x9 oder x0!



Also doch, Deutsche Wertarbeit! 

   Rohloff, sag ich doch!


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. September 2009)

oh wai ich glaub nächste woche werdet ihr mich richtig verblasen.. 3 wochen nix gemacht, fast nur gesoffen paar kilo zugelegt und im mom bissche erkältet....


----------



## Marzi (24. September 2009)

Wer will den am Samstag biken? Wetter wird spitze!

Vieleicht den Bike Halbmarathon 68km/1450hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. September 2009)

@ Marzi

Das Kettenblatt ist müde; keine Lust!
...muß mir die Kräfte für die Esperosrunde sparen 

Fahr doch hier mit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9173


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. September 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> 3 wochen nix gemacht, fast nur gesoffen paar kilo zugelegt und im mom bissche erkältet....



Dann müssen wir ja nächste Woche so 'n paar "Mach den Papst fit" Runden drehn


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir ja nächste Woche so 'n paar "Mach den Papst fit" Runden drehn


jo wär glaub net schlecht





Marzi schrieb:


> Wer will den am Samstag biken? Wetter wird spitze!
> 
> Vieleicht den Bike Halbmarathon 68km/1450hm


ich net will mich morje mal richtig ausruhen, bin irgendwie bissl krank...


----------



## Marzi (25. September 2009)

Da sind die Hinterländer ja ziemlich am schwächeln


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. September 2009)

un ihr junge heute jemand bei dem guten wetter unterwegs??


----------



## Marzi (26. September 2009)

Ich war unterwegs, war aber heut ziemlich schlapp ein  war gestern wahrscheinlich schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (27. September 2009)

war ja klar, heute das geilste herbst wetter und ich idiot muss wahlhelfer machen   ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. September 2009)

@ weltraumpapst

Das is halt der Nachteil am Promileben!
Da muß man halt ab & zu das Kreuzemachen überwachen und darf solange nicht biken!
... hat heut richtig Laune gemacht; super Wetter, gute Pfädchen


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ... hat heut richtig Laune gemacht; super Wetter, gute Pfädchen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. September 2009)

Heute gabs bei mir den ersten unfreiwilligen Night-Ride der Saison!
Hatte mich in der Zeit gründlich verhauen, so stand ich am Lausfeld und es war eigentlich schon ziemlich finster; 
beim 7Wege-Kreuz war es dann schon verdammt finster und die Karma lag zu Hause im Schrank 
Den Rückweg konnte ich nur durch die hervorragende Wegkenntnis noch fahrenderweise meistern 
Demnächst vllt. doch wieder eine Ladung Licht mitnehmen!


----------



## Marzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr bestimmt schon seit 4 Wochen mit der Fenix im Rucksack rum, kann doch immer mal unterwegs was sein, ruckzuck ises duster.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mein lampen zeugs auch schon mal startklar gemacht. aber werde glaub net so oft oder gar net düsen im winter. is zu kalt und zu dreckig


----------



## Marzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Weichei!
Glaub im Winter muß ich alleine fahren!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Oktober 2009)

NIX mehr los mit de Junge...


----------



## Marzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich geh ne runde biken, ist grad so schönes Wetter draußen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Oktober 2009)

is halt noch net sicher, weil mit de guten bikes hab ich kein bock zu düsen..
wenn ihr noch teile habt die ihr günstig los werden wollt, könnte ich mir eine winterhure aufbauen, paar teile hab ich noch daheim rumfliegen...

mir fehlt: gabel(starr oder feder), lenker, vorbau, umwerfer, schaltwerk, steuersatz, bremsen (scheibe oder felge egal) laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wer von euch hat denn Lust auf ein Winterpokal-Team?
Wollte dieses Jahr zwar nicht teilnehmen und ich glaube auch nicht das ich meine wahnsinnigen 500 batschdich Punkte von letztem Jahr wieder hinbekomme, aber die Sache ist doch eigentlich ganz spaßig. Wegen mir können wir also wieder ein Team gründen!
Wer möchte mitmachen und wie soll das Team getauft werden 
Mein Vorschlag: Ballerbiker oder Sackpfeifenstürmer
...Vorschläge bitte!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hallo, wer von euch hat denn Lust auf ein Winterpokal-Team?
> Wollte dieses Jahr zwar nicht teilnehmen und ich glaube auch nicht das ich meine wahnsinnigen 500 batschdich Punkte von letztem Jahr wieder hinbekomme, aber die Sache ist doch eigentlich ganz spaßig. Wegen mir können wir also wieder ein Team gründen!
> Wer möchte mitmachen und wie soll das Team getauft werden
> Mein Vorschlag: Ballerbiker oder Sackpfeifenstürmer
> ...Vorschläge bitte!



Ich bin bei den Ballerbikern dabei! Kann ja zu letztem Jahr nur besser werden


----------



## Marzi (8. Oktober 2009)

Ballerbiker
ich bin dabei​


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Oktober 2009)

Winterpokal
...das wird 
war dann mal so frei und hab ein Baller-Team angelegt
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/122

dann schließt euch mal schön an!


----------



## ironmann5 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute was geht seid ihr auch schon im Winterpokal Fieber


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Oktober 2009)

HI Michel!
Na soo fiebrig wie bei euch geht's hier nicht zu, aber wir haben ja auch keinen 45.Platz zu verteidigen
Für irgendwelche langen Tagestouren wird das Jahr für mich wohl wettertechnisch gelaufen sein, denke ich

Grüsse von der Beutelflöte(Sackpfeife)
Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> HI Michel!
> Na soo fiebrig wie bei euch geht's hier nicht zu, aber wir haben ja auch keinen 45.Platz zu verteidigen



Jajajajaja 45. Platz verteidigen jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich bin schon ganz heisssssssssssss !

Grüße an das Beutelflöten ääääähhhhh Baller-Biker-Team !



Grüße Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Oktober 2009)

so der papst hat auch ein team gegründet
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/185

mein team wird auch 4 mitglieder haben, dann ist es ausgeglichen dann möge der bessere gewinnen


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (13. Oktober 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> so der papst hat auch ein team gegründet
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/185
> 
> mein team wird auch 4 mitglieder haben, dann ist es ausgeglichen dann möge der bessere gewinnen



Am Ende vom Winter muss ein Häufchen Gummiabrieb hinter der Rolle liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mit meiner cube winterhure tiefe spuren in den winterlichen wald ziehen 


probiere mich dieses jahr auch mal im schutzblechen fahren aus, das macht die sache angehnehmer


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (13. Oktober 2009)

Ohha, dass ich das erleben darf! Der Papst fährt mit Schutzblechen....


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Oktober 2009)

das gibt ein spektakel 

der neffe als alter schutzblech verächter wird mich bestimmt auslachen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn wir deine Winterhure erblicken wird nicht nur der Neffe lachen


----------



## Marzi (13. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt fährt Papast endlich mal ein vernünftiges Radel


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> wenn wir deine Winterhure erblicken wird nicht nur der Neffe lachen



ich glaubs auch, ihr werdet euch net mehr einkriegen vor lachen das ding sieht soooooo schäbich aus hatte leider keine kamara da heut zu foto machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (15. Oktober 2009)

yuhuuu hab es endlich mal geschaft alle schläuche zu flicken. hab jetz erst mal ausgesorgt was schläuche anbelangt...


----------



## Marzi (15. Oktober 2009)

Flickenpapst


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Oktober 2009)

HILFE !
geht das schon wieder los mit den eingefrorenen Quanten;
hat einer ne "warme" Winterbikeschuhkaufempfehlung für mich?
Will aber keine plumpen "Moonboots" haben sondern mollig warme noch relativ sportliche Treter
Will doch net nochmal den ganzen Winter mit Wanderschuhen auskommen!


----------



## Marzi (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich krieg selbst in meinen Winterschuhen kalte Füße, glaub warme Füße und Cleats geht.

Vieleicht helfen so Wintersocken


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Oktober 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich krieg selbst in meinen Winterschuhen kalte Füße, glaub warme Füße und Cleats geht.



Hallo Leute,

Ach bin ich froh das es ausser mir noch andere Biker auf dieser Welt gibt die auch Probleme mit kalten Füßen haben !

Mir helfen bisher auch nur Batteriebetriebene Einlegesohlen !

Alles andere war voll für die Füße...... oh ein Wortwitz.... !

Ich hatte mal die von Tchibo die waren auch ganz OK bis die blöden Stecker an den Accu's 
immer auseinander gefallen sind und ich die immer wieder Löten musste !

Jetzt habe ich die von Alpenheat :http://www.alpenheat.com/bootheater.html?&L=1

...ca. 80 Euro......aber auch bei Ebay günstig zu schiessen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALPENHEAT-Schuhheizung-COMFORT-Custom-u-Standard_W0QQitemZ310173328350QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Mode_Accessoires_Damen_Herrenschuhe_Damen_Herrenbekleidung_Bekleidungs_Schuhpflege?hash=item4837c563de&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Der Mist mit den Steckern (wie bei den Tchiboteilen) kann bei diesem Modell nicht passieren 
weil es kleine 3,5mm Klinkenstecker wie bei einem kleinen Kopfhörer sind !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## nikju (16. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> HILFE !
> geht das schon wieder los mit den eingefrorenen Quanten;
> hat einer ne "warme" Winterbikeschuhkaufempfehlung für mich?
> Will aber keine plumpen "Moonboots" haben sondern mollig warme noch relativ sportliche Treter
> Will doch net nochmal den ganzen Winter mit Wanderschuhen auskommen!




so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber ich werde den Diadora ARTIC MTB mal versuchen! Gibt es gerade beim H&S relativ "günstig" 
Nachdem ich am Mittwoch nach 2,5 Std. die Füße gar nicht mehr gespürt habe...


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Oktober 2009)

also ich fahre immer mit meinen normalen sommerschuhen oder meinen touren schuhen. hab zum glück net so probleme mit kalten füßen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Niko

Sag mir doch bitte dann Bescheid ob die Arctic-Treter was taugen.
Glaube ich seh mich auch schon so Fuß-Heizplatten kaufen


----------



## nikju (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Uwe

klar sage ich bescheid - will doch mit meinem Team Punkte sammeln


----------



## Maickie (16. Oktober 2009)

nikju schrieb:


> so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber ich werde den Diadora ARTIC MTB mal versuchen! Gibt es gerade beim H&S relativ "günstig"
> Nachdem ich am Mittwoch nach 2,5 Std. die Füße gar nicht mehr gespürt habe...



Habe ich auch vorgestern aus Verzweiflung mit erfrorenen Zehen bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Oktober 2009)

so die winterhure ist jetz dank sascha´s hilfe fertig 

foto folgt morje oder so


----------



## nikju (17. Oktober 2009)

... kann jemand Laufbuchsen bei ner MZ XC Retro 600 wechseln ?
Die von Cosmicsports wollen über 100 Euros dafür haben 
Will die Gabel verkaufen - falls einer interesse hat... (130 mm Federweg!)


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Räder sollen rollen...
hab einen Winterpokal-Termin eingegeben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9326
vllt. das neue Kälte equipment testen


----------



## nikju (17. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich leider nicht  hab schon 'nen anderen Termin und arbeite auch bis mindestens 16.45 .... 
hoffe ein anderes mal


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Oktober 2009)

an dem termin kann ich vielleicht auch je nach dem wie schnell es beim zahndoc dauert, weil um 16 uhr hab ich ein termin...   es muss klappen sonst geht ihr ja in führung!!!!!



so hier jetz das lang erwartet bild von der winterhure 





schön oder ?!?!


----------



## nikju (18. Oktober 2009)

so hier jetz das lang erwartet bild von der winterhure 
schön oder ?!?! [/quote]
... das ist ja ein Traum von Radl


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Oktober 2009)

gerade heim gekommen von der jungernfahrt, also muss sagen macht laune mit so nem harten bock durch die wälder zu schruppen 

der winter kann kommen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. Oktober 2009)

nikju schrieb:


> so hier jetz das lang erwartet bild von der winterhure schön oder ?!?!



Ist ja nicht hässlich das Teilchen aber die Gabel passt ja von der Farbe irgendwie gar nicht !?

......Federung braucht man ja nicht unbedingt aber die Farbe.......

...hmmmmm...

Egal hauptsache das Teilchen rollt !

Grüße aus dem Vogelsberg bzw. aus der Wetterau

Wäre schön wenn wir nächstes Jahr mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drehen könnten !?
Aber ohne die Winterh...re und ohne neuen Unfall !!!!

Gelle Uwe !?



Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. Oktober 2009)

@ Kunterbuntes CUBE 
An dem Ding passt so ziemlich nichts zusammen, aber das ist das erste Cube das mir richtig symatisch ist 

@ Klaus
vllt. klappts ja mal mit nem Night ride Schotten-Hhrkopf; ich wär bemüht dabei zu sein, ohne Seitenlage 

Das Baller-Biker Team hat jetzt fünf Mitglieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (18. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Kunterbuntes CUBE
> An dem Ding passt so ziemlich nichts zusammen, aber das ist das erste Cube das mir richtig symatisch ist



Was du magst meinen roten Renner nicht?



Was an der Gabel noch weniger paßt wie die Farbe, ist die Länge!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. Oktober 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Was du magst meinen roten Renner nicht?
> Was an der Gabel noch weniger paßt wie die Farbe, ist die Länge!



Hey du hast recht die Höhe passt ja gar nicht zum Rest !!!

LOL

Grüße Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Oktober 2009)

ihr seit ja alle nur neidisch das ihr net so ein schäbiges bike habt 
ich bin froh das ich keine federgabel hab, in der zeit wo ihr eure gabel sauber machen und ölen müsst hab ich schon das erste bier getrunken


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Oktober 2009)

Die blaue Gabel mag's gern andersfarbig! Steckte doch vorher ne zeitlang in nem gelben Rähmchen 
und die Länge is auch net so entscheidend, sagen doch immer alle


----------



## ironmann5 (19. Oktober 2009)

Gude Andi was geht, schönnes Radel. Hoffe ihr bekomt in eurem Team noch verstärkung damit ihr kongurenz fähig bleibt.


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Gude Andi was geht, schönnes Radel. Hoffe ihr bekomt in eurem Team noch verstärkung damit ihr kongurenz fähig bleibt.



endlich mal ein jemand dem das bike gefällt

uns fehlt nur noch eine person, einen hab ich noch aber der muss sich noch anmelden.. 

AN ALLE WINTERAKTIVEN DADRAUSEN DIE DAS LESEN ICH BRAUCHE NOCH EINE PERSON IN MEINEM TEAM DAMIT WIR EINE CHANCE HABEN DIE BALLERBIKER ZU BEZWINGEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maickie (19. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Niko
> 
> Sag mir doch bitte dann Bescheid ob die Arctic-Treter was taugen.
> Glaube ich seh mich auch schon so Fuß-Heizplatten kaufen



Hey!

Wintertreter Artic Diadora sind heute gekommen.
Hatte schon ne Nummer grösser geordert, aber immer noch viel zu klein.
Ist mir schleierhaft, wie man da überhaupt rein kommt.
Verarbeitung ist auch nicht so dolle das Neopren ist ja in der Schachtel schon am popeln.
So und jetzt das Allerbeste, die sind noch nicht mal gefüttert, wahrscheinlich sind die nur Winddicht und Wasserabweisend.
Also für unseren Winter schrott, sind wahrscheinlich für Süditalienische Temperaturen gedacht, da auch made in Italy (China)

Bin mal gespannt was der Niko dazu meint.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

Maickie schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Wintertreter Artic Diadora sind heute gekommen.
> So und jetzt das Allerbeste, die sind noch nicht mal gefüttert, wahrscheinlich sind die nur Winddicht und Wasserabweisend.
> Also für unseren Winter schrott, sind wahrscheinlich für Süditalienische Temperaturen gedacht, da auch made in Italy (China)



Na toll da dachte ich die wären auch was für meine zarten Flossen !?

Also muss ich doch die Northwave Celsius organisieren !?

Gut wenn man schon ne Meinung von jemand anderem hat !
Danke Uwe !
Also zurück mit den Dingern !! 
Oder ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## nikju (19. Oktober 2009)

Servus zusammen!

@ Harald und die wo's interessiert... ich habe keine Winterschuhe mehr bekommen-erst in ca. 6-8 Wochen lieferbar... also hab ich die Shimano Schuhe bestellt-mal gespannt ob die lieferbar sind...

 Gruß Niko


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

nikju schrieb:


> @ Harald und die wo's interessiert... ich habe keine Winterschuhe mehr bekommen-erst in ca. 6-8 Wochen lieferbar...
> also hab ich die Shimano Schuhe bestellt-mal gespannt ob die lieferbar sind...
> Gruß Niko



Hi Niko,

Welchen Shimano hast du bestellt ???

Ich habe jetzt mal den Shimano SH-MW80 Winterschuh bestellt und bin mal gespannt !

War am günstigsten hier : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10703/shimano-sh-mw80-gore-tex-winter-mtb-schuh.html?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## nikju (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Shimano SH-MW80 Winterschuh bestellt und bin mal gespannt !

War am günstigsten hier : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10703/shimano-sh-mw80-gore-tex-winter-mtb-schuh.html?

Grüße Klaus[/quote]


Hall Klaus,

genau diese habe ich bestellt !
Bin auch schon gespannt... 

Gruß Niko


----------



## nikju (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Uwe

Danke für's Termin nach hinten legen  

Mir freue sich 

Gruß Niko


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Oktober 2009)

nikju schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Shimano SH-MW80 Winterschuh bestellt und bin mal gespannt !
> 
> genau diese habe ich bestellt !
> Bin auch schon gespannt...



Also meine Schuhe sind gestern Morgen schon gekommen und wurden gestern Abend beim Nightride ausgiebig getestet !

1. Eindruck : Geil ! Ein super passender Schuh mit TOP-Verarbeitung !

Das war die erste Tour seit vielen vielen Jahren bei der ich erst nach 2h leicht kühle Fußspitzen bekommen habe ! 
Ich muss dazu sagen ich hatte auch nur dünne Strümpfe an ! 
Die Schuhe habe ich aber so groß (48 statt normalerweise 46-47) gekauft das locker noch ein paar dicke Socken mit rein passen !

Bin mal gespannt wie Sie sind wenn es draußen mal richtig kalt ist !!!!
Bin aber guter Dinge nach dem gestrigen Test !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir kurz vor dem Winter noch einen kleinen Motivationsverstärker zugelegt....


----------



## Marzi (23. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Hab mir kurz vor dem Winter noch einen kleinen Motivationsverstärker zugelegt....





geiler Esel


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Motivationverstärker

Nu müssen sich die Pfadfinder schon neue Räder kaufen um es mit den Baller-Bikern aufzunehmen 

...ist bestimmt was feines, nur was draufsteht will mir einfach nicht gefallen!
Schon wieder ein Würfel-Bike , aber die Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Hab mir kurz vor dem Winter noch einen kleinen Motivationsverstärker zugelegt....



Ei wie schön !
Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten !
Ein Bike unter'm Tannenbaum !
Schönes Teilchen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Oktober 2009)

An alle Kurzentschlossene:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9366

@ Winterschuhthema
hab heute auch den Schimpanso MW80 Schlappen bekommen.
(Hab den schon bestellt als ihr alle noch den Diadora haben wolltet) 
Ersten Eindruck: GUT; bequem und gut verarbeitet.
Ob er winterlichen Temp. standhält kann ich noch nicht sagen, dafür wars halt heute zu warm.


----------



## Marzi (24. Oktober 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> An alle Kurzentschlossene:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9366



Ich fahr net mehr mit dir, weil du immer schlecht über meine schönen Bikes redest.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer spricht denn von deinen Bikes?
Hast doch noch ein GT, fahr doch mit dem mit


----------



## Marzi (24. Oktober 2009)

Das gefällt dir ja auch net, außerdem ist das zu schnell für euch da kommt ja keiner mehr hinter mir her.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Oktober 2009)

*Dann kauf dir doch ein nox satellite*
Da hast endlich en bike das einem nicht an jeder Ecke begegnet 
und einen Rahmen der über 2kg wiegt, damit geht's automatisch etwas langsamer und wir kommen auch wieder mit


----------



## Marzi (24. Oktober 2009)

Dann kann ich ja gleich ein Mc Kenzie fahren


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Oktober 2009)

mtb-sprinter schrieb:


> hab mir kurz vor dem winter noch einen kleinen motivationsverstärker zugelegt....




titan rockt!!!!!!

so jetz sind wir schon zu viert im team, fehlt also nur noch einer um es mit den baller bikern aufzunehmen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Niko,
> 
> Welchen Shimano hast du bestellt ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs,

mich gibt es auch noch
So wie es aussieht haben wir im Winter alle die Shimano Schuhe an

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Oktober 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> mich gibt es auch noch
> So wie es aussieht haben wir im Winter alle die Shimano Schuhe an
> Gruß
> Sascha



Hi Sascha,

Lange nix von dir gehört und gesehen !

Nächstes Jährchen gibt's aber wieder ne kleine 2-Tages-Tour !!!!
Oder ????

Grüße Klaus

PS: Die Shimano-Treter sind aber auch echt genial !


----------



## Marzi (25. Oktober 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> mich gibt es auch noch



Wir haben dich noch nicht vergessen



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht haben wir im Winter alle die Shimano Schuhe an




Gabs denn keine Schuhe von SRAM, ich würd ja keine von Shimano fahren!?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. Oktober 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Wir haben dich noch nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ja im Winter ein Shimano Rad (das Sram Rad gibt es nicht mehr!!!), da passt das schon Peter
Sram taugt doch im Winter nicht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Oktober 2009)

Schram-Schuhe wären doch doppelt so teuer und nur halb so gut, dat kennt man doch schon!


----------



## Marzi (25. Oktober 2009)

Fürn Winter reicht ja eigentlich auch der Shimanomist zum verheitzen


----------



## Marzi (26. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bftn_OFwggE"]YouTube - Das ZÃ¤pfle-Lied![/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E2H3eL8VhM"]YouTube - Biergit Kraft Rothaus Lied[/ame]
Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (27. Oktober 2009)

... jetzt hat das Team der Baller-Biker 
sogar schon eine Hymne 
DANKE PETER 

Gruß Niko


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Oktober 2009)

nikju schrieb:


> ... jetzt hat das Team der Baller-Biker
> sogar schon eine Hymne
> ...und das Pfädchen-Team braucht auch noch en Pfadfindersong


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Oktober 2009)

oh wai da müsse wir uns was einfallen lassen....
das wird schwer zu toppen


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (27. Oktober 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> oh wai da müsse wir uns was einfallen lassen....
> das wird schwer zu toppen



Lass uns einfach durch *Leistung* glänzen....


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Lass uns einfach durch *Leistung* glänzen....



das ja sowieso


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Oktober 2009)

unser song is das hier....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlC_8w8eox4"]YouTube - K2 - Der Berg ruft[/ame]


der soll uns auch bei schlechten wetter dran errinern: ..der berg (sackpfeife) ruft!   das is unsere motivation, wenn wir ihn hören brausen wir auf den berg dann gibt es kein halten mehr


----------



## ironmann5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Jo mann ihr seid ja drau der Berg Gruft voll und was iss mit schnee und Eis


----------



## Marzi (27. Oktober 2009)

Eure Hymne hört sich ja ziemlich furchtbar an:kotz:


----------



## nikju (28. Oktober 2009)

... der Berg ruft !

dann doch lieber das Rustikal von
*AMBROS TAUCHEN PROKOPETZ Der Watzmann ruft*


dann muss halt nur einer von Euch den Watzmann zur Sacki machen


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2009)

für alle die lust haben am samstag ne runde zu drehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9406


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. Oktober 2009)

bin an Bord


----------



## Marzi (30. Oktober 2009)

Bierche ballen am Turm bin dabei!


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Bierche ballen am Turm bin dabei!




es gibt kein bier wir sind doch vorbildliche sportler


----------



## Marzi (30. Oktober 2009)

dann fahr ich nicht mit


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. November 2009)

so gerade hab ich den winterpokal mal eröffnet mit ner runde joggen... hat doch recht gut geklappt aber so am schwitzen und ausser puste war ich schon lang net mehr...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

Wir (die Vogelsberger und Wetterauer) wünschen noch einen guten Einstieg in den WP !

Grüße Klaus

Trailsurfer-Connection-FB-VB-Team-One : http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92

Unser Forum : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6469440&goto=newpost


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. November 2009)

War das Heute geil!!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (3. November 2009)

Jo war spitze, nur leider hat ich problme die Power meines GT zu bändigen, mußte ja berghoch schon bremsen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. November 2009)

termin für nächste woche...http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9431

wer lust hat kann sich ja anmleden. wer um die zeit noch net kann un wir es bissche später angehn sollen bescheid geben, sind ja flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

Hi Uwe und allen anderen,

Um die Sache mit unserem geplanten Nightride auf den Hoherodskopf
anzuschieben, mache ich hier einen Terminvorschlag.
Man sollte die Sache möglichst schnell angehen, bevor Schnee auf den Vulkan fällt.
Ich würde den 21.11. vorschlagen.
Start bei Volker in Borsdorf um 17:00 oder beim Bernd in Schotten um 18:00 (wir kommen vorbei).
Ziel Hoherodskopf und anschließend gemütliches Zusammensein in der Taufsteinhütte bevor es zurück geht.
Bitte um Rückmeldung ob der Termin genehm ist und wenn ja wer mitkommt,
damit wir in der Taufsteinhütte auf dem Vulkan Plätze reservieren können.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. November 2009)

@ Klaus: Vulkanausleuchtung

* sofern mich bis dahin nicht die Schweinegrippe oder ne andere Seuche heimgesucht hat bin ich garantiert dabei 

Wer will noch mit? Unterstützung wär net schlecht!
hätte noch ein Platzerl für Ross und Reiter frei, sagt was...*


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Klaus: Vulkanausleuchtung
> 
> * sofern mich bis dahin nicht die Schweinegrippe oder ne andere Seuche heimgesucht hat bin ich garantiert dabei
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

Super wenn das klappen würde und evtl. noch ein paar deiner Baller-Biker mit von der Partie wären !

Ihr müsstet euch dann nur noch entscheiden ob du/ihr um 17:00 von Borsdorf (3km neben Nidda) oder um 18:00 von Schotten aus starten wollt !

Die Strecke ab Borsdorf hat ca. 60km mit 750hm (4h) und ab Schotten ca. 30km mit 550hm (2h) !

Mit Sicht auf den Winterpokal kommt eigentlich nur ein Start ab Borsdorf in Frage !!! 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (7. November 2009)

Ich fahr auch mit!

@ Uwe  keine Angst ich laß das GT zu Hause


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. November 2009)

Oh backe wasn Sauwetter heute!

@ Peter
Super! Da bin ich aber erleichtert 

@ Klaus
Borsdorf! eigentlich keine Frage, ABER:
mache das von der Temperatur an dem Tag abhängig...
4Std. biken bei 0°, das bekommt mir net 
da nutzen auch die Winterschuhe nix mehr.
Müßte dann auf die kl. Strecke ausweichen; hat doch sicher auf deine Tourplanung keinen Einfluss, oder


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit!



Hi mein lieber Spessartbezwinger, schön das du auch mitkommen willst !



Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Oh backe wasn Sauwetter heute!
> @ Klaus
> hat doch sicher auf deine Tourplanung keinen Einfluss, oder



Hi Uwe,

Neeeeee kein Problem weil wir sowieso über Schotten fahren werden !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. November 2009)

ich glaub da kann ich auch sag die tage bescheid obs klappt.

oh wai gestern hat es net geklappt vorbei zu schauen beim stammtisch, war so dicht das ich um 20 uhr schon so game over war und rumgefallen bin un:kotz:
um neun musste ich das schlachtfeld verlassen und mich ins bett legen.
fazit: brauerei besichtung war erfolgreich


----------



## Marzi (7. November 2009)

Komapapst halt


----------



## ironmann5 (7. November 2009)

Jo mann wie Geil ich freu mich Riessig auf euch, das wird ein Spaß

@ Klaus was geht den Morgen fahren wier das Rennen was Thomas angepriesen hat 
oder lieber ne Gemütliche Heim runde


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. November 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Jo mann wie Geil ich freu mich Riessig auf euch, das wird ein Spaß



Ich muß noch einen Termin umplanen und würde dann auch gerne an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen!!!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich muß noch einen Termin umplanen und würde dann auch gerne an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen!!!!



Hi Leute,

Na das wäre der absolute Hammer wenn ihr alle vier zum Nightride kommen würdet !

Es gibt auch keine Holzbrücken auf der Strecke !! 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. November 2009)

Aufgabe fürn Samstag, wer sonst nix zu tun hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9476


----------



## weltraumpapst (12. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Aufgabe fürn Samstag, wer sonst nix zu tun hat
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9476



mhhh da kann ich leider net, muss dem bib was bei der pferde helfe..


----------



## nikju (12. November 2009)

...sollte eigentlich klappen-endlich mal wieder "open air" radeln und punkten


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. November 2009)

Supi 
dann ist das Baller-Team -bis auf den Kollegen aus dem fernen Austria*- vollzählig am Start.
*vllt. beamt der sich ja mal hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

Wie sieht es aus mit euch zum Nightride ???

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles von euch ???

Von wo wollt ihr starten (Nidda oder Schotten) ????

Ich freu mich schon !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (13. November 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Von wo wollt ihr starten (Nidda oder Schotten) ????



Ich, in Borsdorf!

Gibs nen Track von der Tour?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich, in Borsdorf!
> Gibs nen Track von der Tour?



Hi Peter,

Perfekt !!!!

Ihr könnt auch mit mir von Nidda starten dann haben wir am Ende wenn wir aus 
Bernd's Bierstube fallen nur noch 1km zu fahren !!!

Wie ihr wollt !?
Wir werden uns am Anfang (Nidda nach Schotten) und Ende (Schotten nach Nidda) 
auf dem geteerten Radweg bewegen ! 
Ab Schotten fahren wir wahrscheinlich den Anfang der Vulkan-Marathonstrecke bis hinter Michelbach 
und kämpfen uns dann auf leicht fahrbaren Wegen über die Jugendherberge auf den Gipfel des 
Hohenrodskopf. Evtl. machen wir vor dem Gipfel noch einen Abstecher zum Taufsteinturm dem höchsten Punkt des Vogelsberges mit 774m ???

Nach dem Gipfel geht's ein kurzer Stück bergab zur Taufsteinhütte (Einkehr !) Anschliessend geht's 
über einfache und flowige Trails wieder runter nach Schotten und weiter nach Nidda !

Ich habe die Strecke noch nicht endgültig festgelegt !
Sollte Sie fertig sein schicke ich sie dir !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (13. November 2009)

Gut dann starten wir von Nidda aus, von Schotten aus lohnt sich nicht wollen ja paar Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. November 2009)

Mittwochnachmittag soll's nicht regnen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9488

@ Nidda
Erste Wetterprognose für Samstag klingt prima; werd also auch in Nidda starten 
Kannst mir mal den genauen Startpunkt mitteilen und wenn die Strecke "ausgegoren" ist den track zuschicken, 
damit ich wieder zurückfinde wenn ich mich unterwegs verirre 

PS. Wieviele Leutchen erwartest du so ??

Regnerische Grüße
Uwe


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Mittwochnachmittag soll's nicht regnen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9488
> 
> @ Nidda
> ...




Schade Mittwoch kann ich nicht
Ich werde aber in den kommenden Tagen auf der Rolle angreifen


----------



## nikju (15. November 2009)

...Danke Uwe - hab mich gerade angemeldet


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Nidda
> Erste Wetterprognose für Samstag klingt prima; werd also auch in Nidda starten
> Kannst mir mal den genauen Startpunkt mitteilen und wenn die Strecke "ausgegoren" ist den track zuschicken,
> damit ich wieder zurückfinde wenn ich mich unterwegs verirre
> ...



Hi Leute, Uwe,

Wir werden wahrscheinlich zwischen 12 und 16 Biker sein !
Es starten alle ab Nidda bzw. Borsdorf !
Wer von mir in Nidda starten möchte müsste abfahrbereit um 16:30 auf der Matte stehen ! 
Wir fahren dann erst gegen die Richtung nach Borsdorf zum eigentlichen Treff- bzw. Startpunkt !

Da wir kurz nach dem Start in Borsdorf schon zum ersten Kurzstop (wieder in Nidda) halten wollen um den Bierhaushalt unserer gestählten Körper aufrecht zu erhalten !!!!

Geplant ist ein schnelles Schöppchen im Stehen !

Die Strecke ist so gut wie entschieden und wird euch dann noch zugemailt !

Alles klaro ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (15. November 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Da wir kurz nach dem Start in Borsdorf schon zum ersten Kurzstop (wieder in Nidda) halten wollen um den Bierhaushalt unserer gestählten Körper aufrecht zu erhalten !!!!
> 
> Geplant ist ein schnelles Schöppchen im Stehen !




Wie gleich nach dem Start schon das erste Bierchen zischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Wie gleich nach dem Start schon das erste Bierchen zischen?



Damit ihr euch wie zuhause in Biedenkopf fühlt !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (15. November 2009)

Normal fangen wir ers zur Halbzeit an zu saufen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Normal fangen wir erst zur Halbzeit an zu saufen



Na denne !
Offen für Neues !



Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. November 2009)

Peter was meinst du:
Bekommt uns die "Vulkanbrühe" da unten, 
oder sollten wir doch lieber ein paar Zäpfle im Rucksack bunkern?


----------



## Marzi (16. November 2009)

Die trinken da glaub Licher, zur not wenn nix anderses da ist kann man das schon saufen.

Ist natürlich kein vergleich zum Zäpfle oder unseren beliebten Bosch


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Die trinken da glaub Licher, zur not wenn nix anderses da ist kann man das schon saufen.
> Ist natürlich kein vergleich zum Zäpfle oder unseren beliebten Bosch



Hi Leute,

Ja hier bei uns trinkt man Licher, Käuzchen oder Flens !

Wenn das den Herren nicht fein genug ist müssen Sie halt ihre Getränke selbst mitbringen !!!!



Grüße Klaus

PS: Wieviele von euch kommen denn jetzt sicher ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (16. November 2009)

ich kann leider net, der vater feiert geburtstag nach... da gibts auch bier


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. November 2009)

Na gut, wie heist das alte Sprichwort:
in der Not frist der Teufel....
Lassen wir unsere Schätzchen lieber im heimischen Kühlschrank, 
sonst verhauen die uns noch und nehmen uns unser Bier ab 

@ Klaus
Ich bin am Start, der Peter sicher auch(wenn der Bier riecht!) 
und einer überlegt noch; kurzum: 2-3 Ballerbiker


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. November 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> ich kann leider net, der vater feiert geburtstag nach... da gibts auch bier



Schade.......
Glückwunsch an den alten Herren aus dem Vogelsberg !

Ein anderes Mal vlt. !?
Oder mal wieder eine schöne 2-Tagestour ???
z.B. Rennsteig oder Eselsweg !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. November 2009)

Bei mir steht es leider noch nicht so fest! 

Uwe: Du kannst Dich für 2010 schonmal warm anziehen. Da wirst Du nicht nur vom Peter zerblasen!!!!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. November 2009)

WARUM???

Wollt ihr mein Bike mit Blei ausgießen oder soll ich mir 'n Bein brechen 

Oder willst du dir auch ein nox kaufen


----------



## Marzi (16. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Uwe: Du kannst Dich für 2010 schonmal warm anziehen. Da wirst Du nicht nur vom Peter zerblasen!!!!






Haha, glaub der Uwe fährt nächstes Jahr net mehr mit uns

Glaub für den Silberpfeil besorg ich mir auch noch ne Starrgabel


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. November 2009)

würd euch ein E.-bike empfehlen


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. November 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Schade.......
> Glückwunsch an den alten Herren aus dem Vogelsberg !
> 
> Ein anderes Mal vlt. !?
> ...




jo irgendwann komm ich bestimmt mal vorbei auf ne tour, am liebsten wenn es warm un trocken is
mal schauen was nächstes jahr so ansteht, so ne 2tages tour könnte mal vielleicht mal angehen wenn es passt. aber erst mal die großen touren planen


----------



## Marzi (16. November 2009)

Bei der nächsten 2 Tagestour werden aber vorher alle Holzbrücken gesperrt!


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Haha, glaub der Uwe fährt nächstes Jahr net mehr mit uns
> 
> Glaub für den Silberpfeil besorg ich mir auch noch ne Starrgabel



nächstes jahr könne mer dann ein team beim wp aufmachen und nennen uns the starrbikers 

@sascha:  hab noch dein kurbelabzieher bei mir im keller liegen net das du ihn vermisst bringe ihn dir die tage vorbei oder gebe ihn dir beim nächstes biketermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten 2 Tagestour werden aber vorher alle Holzbrücken gesperrt!



hast du eigentlich nix zu tun bei dem schönen Wetter?
Fahr doch mal ne Runde Rad mit deinem Starren...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. November 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> nächstes jahr könne mer dann ein team beim wp aufmachen und nennen uns the starrbikers
> 
> @sascha:  hab noch dein kurbelabzieher bei mir im keller liegen net das du ihn vermisst bringe ihn dir die tage vorbei oder gebe ihn dir beim nächstes biketermin



Andy hast du noch ne alte Kurbel rumliegen?


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. November 2009)

ja zwei! und zwar ne alte xtr+innenlager, da is aber nur noch das große kettenblatt drauf.  und ne 2006er xt+innenlager mit allen kettenblätter aber die sin alle net mehr gut.
wenn de was davon gebrauchen kannst sag bescheid brauch die net mehr die liegen nur rum


----------



## Marzi (16. November 2009)

Die Gr.Kettenblätter taugen alle nix mehr, kommen keinen Berg hoch.


----------



## Marzi (16. November 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> ja zwei! und zwar ne alte xtr+innenlager, da is aber nur noch das große kettenblatt drauf.  und ne 2006er xt+innenlager mit allen kettenblätter aber die sin alle net mehr gut.
> wenn de was davon gebrauchen kannst sag bescheid brauch die net mehr die liegen nur rum




Für die XT-Kurbel könntest du im Bikemarkt noch 50 bekommen!


----------



## Maickie (19. November 2009)

Hey !

Wollte nur mal eben Bescheid sagen, dass am Samstag jemand 'ne Tour drin stehen hat, in Bad Laasphe Oberndorf!  

       lg


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. November 2009)

Tach Müsing-Treter!
Hab grad mal nachgerechnet am Samstag von 10:00 bis 15:00 Uhr bei dir radeln 
und dann um 16:30 pünklich zum Hoherodskopf-Nightride in Nidda starten könnte grade so klappen 
Aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege wär der Zeitplan doch ein wenig zu straff 
Werd also nicht teilnehmen, außerdem mag ich keine Helmpflicht; trage im Winter auch gerne mal eine Sicherheitsmütze 

Viel Spaß und jutes Wetter wünsche ich uns...


----------



## Marzi (19. November 2009)

hmm Oberndorf und Nidda wären zusammen 9h biken, das gäb ne Masse Punkte


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. November 2009)

mhhhh 5 stunden, das wärn einige punkte
ich sag lieber gleich ab, weil heut abend is wieder kegeln d.h. da muss ich wieder einige biere trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (20. November 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit mit morgen Abend aus?
Man hört garnix mehr vom Thema NightRide


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit mit morgen Abend aus?
> Man hört garnix mehr vom Thema NightRide



Hi Peter,

Was willst du hören ist doch alles klar wie Kloßbrühe !

Oder ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (20. November 2009)

Hat nur Angst ich krieg nicht genug Punkte für den Wineterpokal


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Hat nur Angst ich krieg nicht genug Punkte für den Winterpokal



Hi nochmal,

Also spätestens um 16:00 bei mir sein damit wir um 16:30 los können !
Je nachdem wie lange ihr für den Zusammenbau und das Anziehen benötigt !

Alles klaro ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. November 2009)

mal ein termin für dienstag, wer lust hat kann sich ja anmelden

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9536

falls es jemand nicht schafft bis dahin könne mer auch bissl später starten, einfach bescheid geben


----------



## Marzi (22. November 2009)

Es werde Licht!

Hab mir mal die Hongkong-Lupine 900 Lumen für 55 bestellt.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Hongkong-Lupine 900 Lumen bestellt.



laß noch ein bisserl Dunkelheit für uns übrig 
...aber das Ding hält doch eh höchstens einen Winter!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (23. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Es werde Licht!
> 
> Hab mir mal die Hongkong-Lupine 900 Lumen für 55 bestellt.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149



Da bin ich mal gespannt. Hast du auch einen Adapter für das Ladegerät eingeplant (ist kein Eurostecker!)?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. November 2009)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Hast du auch einen Adapter für das Ladegerät eingeplant (ist kein Eurostecker!)?



Das wollte ich den Peter auch gerade fragen !!!!!

Siehe : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13525

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (23. November 2009)

Ja sicher doch


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. November 2009)

Tourvorschlag für Samstag, wenn Zeit, Lust und trockenes Wetterchen vorhanden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9548


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. November 2009)

sofern es trocken is bin ich am start, ausnahmsweise mal nix trinken am fr..
aber wenn es regnet bleib ich im bett liegen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Tourvorschlag für Samstag, wenn Zeit, Lust und trockenes Wetterchen vorhanden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9548



*Hab die Tour gelöscht!*
Glühwein gibt's da erst später und das Wetter soll auch nicht "Langtourtauglich" werden 
Andi kannst liegen bleiben; werd vllt. mal wieder aufn Hausberg strampeln, wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist.


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. November 2009)

wann soll es los gehn zur sackpfeife? wär ich vll auch am start wenn es net zu viel schüttet.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. November 2009)

Egal, vllt. so um
11:00 am Kreisel in Ludwigshütte
oder sag ne andere Uhrzeit!
Gibt's morgen auch was zum fahrn?


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. November 2009)

sagen wir halb zwölf am kreisel?
weiss noch net klär ich morje früh ab, erst mal warte wie wetter is.
werde dir sofot bescheid geben wenn ich was weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (26. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9560

termin für morgen, für alle die lust haben ein paar punkte zu sammeln


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. November 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> weiss noch net klär ich morje früh ab, erst mal warte wie wetter is.



Das morje früh ging ja schnell 
Sa. halb zwölf geht klar


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. November 2009)

hab auch nix geklärt habs einfach mal reingesetzt


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. November 2009)

termin für dienstag von de pfädchenrider 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9555


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. November 2009)

Termine über Termine, das gibt ja wieder Punkte!
...wenn das so weiter geht, hol ich sogar den Big Äbbelwoi noch ein 
dabei dachte ich der wär in Sachen Winterpokal doch ziemlich abgedreht 

Gell Klaus!?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. November 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...wenn das so weiter geht, hol ich sogar den Big Äbbelwoi noch ein
> dabei dachte ich der wär in Sachen Winterpokal doch ziemlich abgedreht
> Gell Klaus!?



Hi Uwe,

Na wenn wir nicht abgedreht sind wer denn dann sonst ???
Wer fährt denn schon mitten in der Nacht mit Licht ohne Ende, mit 16 anderen 
bekloppten Bikern auf den Hoherodskopf und findet das auch noch toll ???
Na wir natürlich !!!!
Ich habe festgestellt das du mir (Punktemäßig) bedrohlich Nahe kommst ! 
Ich denke bzw. befürchte das deine Regenerationsphasen eindeutig zu kurz gewählt wurden !
Ich appelliere hiermit an deine Vernunft deinen Körper nicht zu überlasten und öfter 
mal eine Pause von einigen Tagen (besser Wochen) zwischen den Einheiten einzulegen !
Wenn ich dann ca. 200 Pkt. Vorsprung habe reden wir weiter !



Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. November 2009)

Servus Klaus!

Guter Vorschlag, ich denke darüber nach 

Regeneration hört sich aber gut an.

Abgedrehte Grüße 
von der Beutelflöte
Uwe


----------



## Marzi (27. November 2009)

Regenerieren können wir uns noch im Sommer ich würd sagen wir legen mal richtig los und holen uns Platz 45 in der Gesamtwertung

Hab gehört bei der heutigen Runde hat der Guid sein halbes Inventar verloren

Hat sich denn alles wieder gefunden?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. November 2009)

Joop, der Papst hatte nen guten Draht nach oben!
Zuerst fand sich die Geldkarte und paar Meter weiter das Handy
und beides funktioniert auch noch -bis zum nächsten Loch in der Tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Regenerieren können wir uns noch im Sommer ich würd sagen wir legen mal richtig los und holen uns Platz 45 in der Gesamtwertung



Hi Peter,

Damit habe ich kein Problem wenn wir am Ende auf Platz 44 stehen ! 

Grüße nach Siegen und weiter so !

Klaus


----------



## Marzi (30. November 2009)

Nur noch 69 Pkt. dann haben wir die Vogelsberger eingeholt

Da gibs ja morgen wieder Bierche am Enteberch


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. November 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Da gibs ja morgen wieder Bierche am Enteberch



guiness und kilkenny is schon kaltgestellt, muss morje dann nur noch entschieden werden welches getrunken wird.... zu not auch beide


----------



## machine head (6. Dezember 2009)

An alle Punktejäger:

Dienstag ist wieder sammeln angesagt. Also bis denn!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9603


----------



## nikju (7. Dezember 2009)

... da bin ich leider raus - sitze die Woche bis 18 Uhr im Büro 
muss ich mich wohl auf der f..k Rolle quälen...


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Dezember 2009)

ich bin am starte, werde aber auch morgens schon ne kleine tour fahren. muss die freie woche ja nutzen um anzugreifen!!! so jetz geht es erst ma aufs bike punkte sammeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (7. Dezember 2009)

> Der Punktekampf geht weiter:
> Pfädchenrider vs. Ballerbiker (die bleiben glaube heute mal weitestgehend daheim



Ich fahr lieber in der Heimat, außerdem sind die Ballerbiker ja eh unerwünscht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Dezember 2009)

Pfädchenrider vs. Ballerbiker (die bleiben glaube heute mal weitestgehend daheim 

ok, ich bleib um die Uhrzeit daheim im Trockenen und Warmen


----------



## Marzi (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Flaschen holen uns doch eh net mehr ein


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9622


----------



## nikju (11. Dezember 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. Dezember 2009)

wird zwar bibberkalt, aber bin wohl mit 3kg Winterklamotten dabei 
wenn`s mir zu kalt wird halt ich an und sauf irchendwo "Frostschutz"


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Dezember 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Die Flaschen holen uns doch eh net mehr ein




bald haben wir euch ihr habt nur noch 22 punkte vorsprung


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Dezember 2009)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> bald haben wir euch ihr habt nur noch 22 punkte vorsprung



ich glaube nicht ich bin zwar als am ballern und kann mich nicht auf dem rad halten, aber morgen geht es bei mir wieder los mit biken!!!!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (14. Dezember 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Die Flaschen holen uns doch eh net mehr ein



Na Peter, spürst du schon den kalten Hauch der Pfädchenrider in deinem Nacken???? Wenn der Dieter seine Punkte schon eingetragen hätte, dann würde die Sache noch ganz anders aussehen.  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marzi (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal paar Tage net gefahren damits wieder spannend wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Dezember 2009)

*SO EIN MIST*
gerade in der dunkelsten aller dunklen Jahrzeiten möchte meine Karma nicht mehr leuchten 
Ist zwar noch ein Garantiefall aber mein Händler machte mir wenig Hoffnung das ich die Lampe dieses Jahr noch zurückbekomme 
Muß wohl die nächsten Wochen mit der alten Evo auskommen, also Nachtfahren für mich nur noch bis max. 90 Minuten; danach wirds finster
Und gestern erst hab ich über die mangelnde Lebensdauer der Hong-Kong Lupine gelästert


----------



## Marzi (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich meine wunderschöne helle haltbare DX-Lampe hab kann ich dir ja ne Lampe leihen.

Oder kauf dich noch ne Fenix LD20, die sehr vielseitig, schön hell und den Halter kann man aus einen alten Fahradschlauch basteln.

http://www.google.de/products?sourc...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8QrQQwAA


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Dezember 2009)

brauch noch jemand warme und wasserdichte handschuhe? hab mir mal verschiedene größen zum probieren schicken lassen größe S und L hätte ich noch daheim rumfliegen. kosten 39,95

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mx_47853&k_id=0012&hot=0


wenn keiner welche will schicke ich se wieder zurück...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Dezember 2009)

Servus BallerBiker, PfädchenRider, und alles andere Gemüse 

schwingt euch aufn Sattel

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9662

Wünsche allen "Artgenossen" viel Spaß beim Auspacken der  und
sonstigen leckren Sachen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (29. Dezember 2009)

Mangels brauchbarem Bikewetter 
und dürftiger Mitfahrlust ist der Termin terminiert

Kommt ma Alle gut ins Neue!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. Januar 2010)

*Na Alles im Winterschlaf?
Recht habt ihr!*

..wollt heut mal entspannt übern geräumten Radweg nach Laasphe rollen und 6Punkte einfahrn.
Ergebnis: bin übers Eis bis Wallau geeiert, dort hatten Zehen & Finger schon nen Kälteschock(nach 15min.) und hab umgedreht 
Wieder fast im Städtchen bemerkte ich stärker werdende Schleifgeräusche am HR 
Untersuchungsergebnis: Die Flanke der Felge ist auf 5cm aufgeplatzt wie 'n Hefekuchen - wohl etwas durchgebremst
Nu kann ich erstmal wieder schrauben, um die Schüssel flott zu kriegen 
Fazit: isses draußen schneidig kalt, bleib zu Haus und laß den Scheiß!

Und nu zum eigentlichen Anliegen: Hat ein freundlicher Bikekollege vllt. noch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk aus dem Hause Shimano günstig (fast geschenkt) für mich?
Wenn ja: PN macht Freude!


----------



## ironmann5 (5. Januar 2010)

Gude Uwe wollte mal fragen was der Hirch iss, könte mir denken das du so deinen Haimtrainer genant hast nur warum.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. Januar 2010)

HI Michel,
joop hast es schon erraten, ist die Rolle mit gemeint.
Da steht das Rotwild drauf und den nennen alle Hirsch 
hoffe das der bald wieder in freier Wildbahn atmen darf und net sinnlos auf der Stelle dreht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Marzi (5. Januar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Wieder fast im Städtchen bemerkte ich stärker werdende Schleifgeräusche am HR
> Untersuchungsergebnis: Die Flanke der Felge ist auf 5cm aufgeplatzt wie 'n Hefekuchen - wohl etwas durchgebremst
> Nu kann ich erstmal wieder schrauben, um die Schüssel flott zu kriegen



Jetzt wo die Sommerreifen durch sind kannste ja auch gleich Winterreifen drauf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Januar 2010)

der schnee is doch schön dann kann man mit de ski darum düse, macht sogar spaß   gibt aber leider nur 2 punkte...


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Januar 2010)

gerade mal meine plattenstatistik von 2009 ausgewertet. hatte nur 6 platten 
net schlecht eigentlich wenn ich mal an 2008 denke da hatte ich in EINER woche schon mal 4 platten


----------



## Marzi (7. Januar 2010)

Glaub der Harald hatte gewonnen

Bei mir waren es auch 5 oder 6 hab.
Ich hatte ja auch nur Anfang des Jahres pech gehabt, den letzten Platten hatte ich beim Alp-X und da was das Loch innen beim Felgenband zwichen den Speichen


----------



## Maickie (7. Januar 2010)

Na gut, dann habe ich wenigstens (leider) diesen Titel errungen!
Nach meinen Zählungen, habe ich mit 14 mal das Jahr beendet!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch Harald 
müsste aber auch ein bisserl die Jahreskm-Leistung mit einfliesen; wenn der papst mehr ballert wie biket, kann der auch net so viele Platten haben 

@ Winterreifen
Nee Peter lass ma, das gibt zu viel Kratzer im Asphalt


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Januar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Harald
> müsste aber auch ein bisserl die Jahreskm-Leistung mit einfliesen; wenn der papst mehr ballert wie biket, kann der auch net so viele Platten haben




das stimmt  dieses jahr wird net mehr so viel geballert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Januar 2010)

*So jetzt muß ich doch wieder anfangen mit dem biken.
Werde dieses Jahr bei dem koda Velothon Berlin 2010 und bei den Vattenfall Cyclassics 2010 in Hamburg im Gary Turner Racer Team an den Start gehen.
Das Rennrad muß ja mal eingeweiht werden

Gruß und räumt mal den Schnee weg Jungs!*


----------



## Marzi (14. Januar 2010)

In Berlin fahren nur der Andi und ich, du hast ja noch net mal en Skoda


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Januar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> In Berlin fahren nur der Andi und ich, du hast ja noch net mal en Skoda



Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob Ihr zwei auch da seid!
Aber eine Skoda - Schüssel brauche ich da nicht


----------



## Maickie (16. Januar 2010)

*Hallo Leute!*

Bin nicht nur der Pannenkönig, sondern habe auch soeben mein Hinterrad vom "hai rise" geschreddert. 

Die HS33 hat die Felge durchgebremst, und somit kpl.zerstört. 
Nu bleibt mir im Moment nur der Rollentrainer mit dem müsing.

Wenn jemand noch 'n Hinterrad für "Felgenbremsen" günstig über hat, 
ich kenn da jemand der dringend eins sucht. 

     lg 
      Harald


----------



## Marzi (16. Januar 2010)

Dann bist du ja schon wieder führend in der Pannenstatistik 2010

Hab leider keine Hinterräder


----------



## Maickie (16. Januar 2010)

Sollte besser nur noch bei schönem Wetter,
 und nicht mehr im Wald herumfahren, 
das wird langsam zu teuer.
Wir haben erst mitte Januar, wo soll das nur enden.


----------



## ironmann5 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo sascha wie jetzt?  iss das dein eigenes Team oder wurdest du zu einem eingeladen. hast du schon Startplätze, in HH wollte ich wider mitfahren war Letztes jahr echt endgeil. Für Frankfurt bin ich schon gemeldet wie siets aus wäre doch nicht schlecht zum antesten oder.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Januar 2010)

Die HS33 hat die Felge durchgebremst, und somit kpl.zerstört. 

Das gleiche wie bei mir vor kurzem 
mein Ersatz-HR brauch ich deshalb selber; aber so 'n Deore Hinterrad gibts doch nagelneu zum Spottpreis!
Eigentlich dachte ich immer der Harald fährt im Winter bei Kälte, Nässe und Schnee kein Rad 
...muß mich wohl "verdacht" haben 

@ Michel
Muß man in F auch so ein hohes Startgeld(61,50EUR) wie in HH entrichten?


----------



## Marzi (17. Januar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich immer der Harald fährt im Winter bei Kälte, Nässe und Schnee kein Rad
> ...muß mich wohl "verdacht" haben



Die hat er bestimmt beim schönen Wetter abgefahren, dann setzt er sich 1x im Winter aufs Rad und schon pulverisiert sich die Felge


----------



## ironmann5 (17. Januar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Die HS33 hat die Felge durchgebremst, und somit kpl.zerstört.
> 
> Das gleiche wie bei mir vor kurzem
> mein Ersatz-HR brauch ich deshalb selber; aber so 'n Deore Hinterrad gibts doch nagelneu zum Spottpreis!
> ...



Nein die sind nicht so unverschämt, noch nicht. Bis zum 11.4. Kostet es noch 42 hatte mich schon vorgemeldet aber den aber den abgabe Termin verpast bis zum 31.12. hätte es nur 38 gekostet.

http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (17. Januar 2010)

wäre echt schön wenn ich mal nicht alleine Fahren müste, meine Jungs hier unten haben auf so ein Trubel ja leider keinen Bock


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Januar 2010)

Na dann "Schau mer ma"
vllt. roll ich da auch mit; hab bei sowas noch net mitgemacht, kann ja ganz gut sein und in Frankfurt ist man mal schnell!
Überleg mir das noch; hab aber nur MTB`s zur Verfügung.
Is mir aber relativ schnuppe, Hauptsache ich darf damit hinterher fahrn 
Will evt. noch jemand mit? 
GT-Fraktion vllt.?


----------



## Marzi (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich da mit meinen GT aufkreuze haben die anderen doch keine Chance mehr


----------



## Maickie (17. Januar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Die hat er bestimmt beim schönen Wetter abgefahren, dann setzt er sich 1x im Winter aufs Rad und schon pulverisiert sich die Felge



Alte Petze!


----------



## ironmann5 (17. Januar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *So jetzt muß ich doch wieder anfangen mit dem biken.
> Werde dieses Jahr bei dem koda Velothon Berlin 2010 und bei den Vattenfall Cyclassics 2010 in Hamburg im Gary Turner Racer Team an den Start gehen.
> Das Rennrad muß ja mal eingeweiht werden
> 
> Gruß und räumt mal den Schnee weg Jungs!*



Hallo sascha wie jetzt? iss das dein eigenes Team oder wurdest du zu einem eingeladen. hast du schon Startplätze, in HH wollte ich wider mitfahren war Letztes jahr echt endgeil. Startplätze giebt es ab 26.1. Für Frankfurt bin ich schon gemeldet wie siets aus wäre doch nicht schlecht zum antesten oder.Nach Berlin würde ich auch gern mal sind aber 120km und wie siets mit der Übernachtung aus.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Januar 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Hallo sascha wie jetzt? iss das dein eigenes Team oder wurdest du zu einem eingeladen. hast du schon Startplätze, in HH wollte ich wider mitfahren war Letztes jahr echt endgeil. Startplätze giebt es ab 26.1. Für Frankfurt bin ich schon gemeldet wie siets aus wäre doch nicht schlecht zum antesten oder.Nach Berlin würde ich auch gern mal sind aber 120km und wie siets mit der Übernachtung aus.



Also wir haben aus dem GT Forum ein Team gebildet unter dem ich in Berlin und in Hamburg starte.
Bei der Anmeldung für Berlin habe ich eine  Startplatzreservierung für HH mitgebucht
Hotels werden noch reserviert! Frankfurt muß ich mal schauen ob das in mein Terminkalender passt!


----------



## ironmann5 (17. Januar 2010)

Na dan viel erfolg beim Training, und immer schön am Ball bleiben. Ich hab in HH für die 105km  2:39 std gebraucht nicht schlecht. Berlin werde ich mir woll verkneifen. sehen uns dan in HH. Wir können ja auch mal ne schöne runde drehen. achso hab da noch eine gute Runde zum Trainiren am 23 Mai in Bimbach sehrschöne RTF


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. Januar 2010)

Hab heute ein nagelneues SIGMA Karma Kartönchen im Austausch gegen meine defekte bekommen!
Hat zwar 4 Wochen gedauert, aber dafür hab ich nu alles neu 

Versucht das mal mit eurem Hongkong Gelumpe


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Januar 2010)

bin auch mal gespannt wie gut das hong kong lämpche ist. der sascha hat es mir ja schon mal gezeigt, sah recht hell aus. mal gespannt wie sich das ding im praxis test macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Januar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hab heute ein nagelneues SIGMA Karma Kartönchen im Austausch gegen meine defekte bekommen!
> Hat zwar 4 Wochen gedauert, aber dafür hab ich nu alles neu
> 
> Versucht das mal mit eurem Hongkong Gelumpe



Brauchen wir nicht! Die schmeißen wir halt in den Müll wenn sie nichtmehr geht und bestellen eine neue. Ich denke die Haltbarkeit einer Sigma hat die auf jeden fall. Ein Kollege hat die PowerLed seid anfang Dezember und die ist auch schon im Po Po!!!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. Januar 2010)

Weckwerfgesellschaft!!


----------



## Marzi (18. Januar 2010)

Sigma hat doch auch nur den billigen Chinamist, nur das die den Scheiss auch noch teuer verkaufen.

Wann kommt denn endlich meine 2. Funtzel? Ist ja schon bald wieder Sommer


----------



## ironmann5 (19. Januar 2010)

Also wir haben die China lampe auch alle und sind hoch zufrieden. Bei meiner ist jetzt wasser reingekommen das bekomt ihr nicht so, und eine Lötstelle muss ich neu machen die iss abgerissen. Aber ansonsten für den Preis keine probleme.


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Januar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ist ja schon bald wieder Sommer



dann müssen wir halt ein mitternachtsride machen, dann kannste die lampe auch im sommer nutzen


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Januar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat die PowerLed seid anfang Dezember und die ist auch schon im Po Po!!!



bin auch net soooo zufrieden mit der power led, die war ja auch schon mal kaputt hat den letzten winter net überstanden... war der akku kaputt. aber jetz hat die manchmal ein wackler kommt mir zumindest so vor, manchmal geht die einfach aus dann wackel ich mal bissl am kabel dann geht se plötzlich wieder.... aber hell genug ist sie, für mich reicht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (23. Januar 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> dann müssen wir halt ein mitternachtsride machen, dann kannste die lampe auch im sommer nutzen



Jo das sollten wir mal machen, letztes Jahr hats ja net geklappt.

In ner schönen warmen Sommernacht ist das bestimmt was feines, sonst vebindet man ja Nachtbiken immer mit Frostbeulen


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Januar 2010)

genau un die tour am besten bei lagerfeuer und bier enden lassen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Januar 2010)

...und der Faulste unserer beiden Winterpokal-Teams 
bruzelt uns noch ein leckeres Spanferkel überm Feuer 
Dat wär wat!


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Januar 2010)

ohhh wai dann müssten wir uns bissl ranhalten damit wir euch noch einholen


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal paar fotoalbums durchgeguckt von euch und teilweise mal paar leute verlinkt... ohhh gott wird zeit das ich wieder arbeite geh und net aus langeweile so zeugs machen muss


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. Februar 2010)

zitat gr.kettenblatt ausm winterpokal: 
(Hirsch ...zwischendurch (auf der Rolle) plattgefahren)


dann is ja lustig auf der rolle platt gefahren


----------



## Marzi (2. Februar 2010)

Jo das schaft noch nicht mal der Harald


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. Februar 2010)

Genau, das schafft nur der Hirsch
_ der macht alles platt


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. Februar 2010)

Nach gefühlt 'nem halben Jahr Winter und 'nem halben Meter Schnee da draußen, 
erlaub ich mir mal ne Zwischenbilanz des allseits "beliebten" Winterpokals.
Teambereinigt hier die Rangliste der 10 Baller/Pfädchen Männer:

Platz 1+2      ...ist z.Z. in BallerBiker-Hand
Platz 3   310Punkte: MTB-Sprinter   
Platz 4   296Punkte: Casi               
Platz 5   277Punkte: machine head  
Platz 6   269Punkte: weltraumpapst 
Platz 7   237Punkte: Mäx69            
Platz 8   197Punkte: nikju              
Platz 9      56Punkte: Stimpy74         
Platz 10   36Punkte: GT-Hinterland    

tut mir Leid, muß mich leider selbst zitieren:


Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...und der Faulste unserer beiden Winterpokal-Teams
> bruzelt uns noch ein leckeres Spanferkel überm Feuer
> Dat wär wat!


Momentan wär die Sache klar!  _woll Sascha


----------



## Marzi (2. Februar 2010)

Und der Dieter muß Bier zapfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (3. Februar 2010)

hui das war gerade ganz schön hart. bin von eifa mal nach wallau gelaufen über die sackpfeife, im wald liegt sooo viel schnee das ist unglaublich teilweise bin ich bis zu knie versunken. vorwärts kommen kaum möglich hab fast 4 std gebraucht und jetz tun die beine weh. gutes training gibt muckis


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Nach gefühlt 'nem halben Jahr Winter und 'nem halben Meter Schnee da draußen,
> erlaub ich mir mal ne Zwischenbilanz des allseits "beliebten" Winterpokals.
> Teambereinigt hier die Rangliste der 10 Baller/Pfädchen Männer:
> 
> ...




Das werden wir noch sehen lieber Uwe!!!!


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...bruzelt uns noch ein leckeres Spanferkel überm Feuer



können ja dieses jahr anstatt dem bike, beer and burger day den BIKE BEER AND BARBECUE DAY veranstalten. die idee hatte ich neulich schon mal. erst ne richtig gute schöne lange tour. hätte gedacht an start breidenstein dann die üblich runde von mir und dem marco zu  de wilhemsteine, von da dann nach eisenhausen.dann übern berg richtung rimbergturm, von da über buchenau und katzenbach zur sacki und zu guter letzt das pfädchen runter nach weifenach(kann auch umfahren werde das pfächen ) und gemütlich zu mir rollen. 
bei mir könne mer dann gemtülich aufm hof grillen und zäpfle trinken


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. Februar 2010)

@ BIKE BEER AND BARBECUE DAY

Prima Vorschlag, dann mach dir doch gleich Gedanken über einen passenden Termin! 
Und was machen wir anschl. mit dem nicht mehr fahrtauglichem Zäpfle-Siegerländer?


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2010)

ok mache mir gedanken um ein termin... ich glaub irgendwann im juli hört sich gut an. setze heut oder morje mal ein termin rein

den müssten wir dann irgendwo unterbringen oder er kann ja zur not im schneewittchen sarg schlafen

grill+ bierzeltgarnituren hab ich schon mal.


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2010)

route is eigentlich auch schon klar. zu de wilhemsteine hab ich ne gps datei gefunden. vom rimberg zur sacki weiss ich noch ausm kopp. nur der teil von eisenhausen zum rimbergturm is noch net klar aber den bekomme ich noch raus


----------



## Marzi (5. Februar 2010)

Ich verunglücke vorher bestimmt wieder


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich verunglücke vorher bestimmt wieder


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (5. Februar 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> route is eigentlich auch schon klar. zu de wilhemsteine hab ich ne gps datei gefunden. vom rimberg zur sacki weiss ich noch ausm kopp. nur der teil von eisenhausen zum rimbergturm is noch net klar aber den bekomme ich noch raus



Von Scheisenhausen zum Rimberg ist kein Problem, das kenne ich. Ich muss mal schauen, ich glaube das habe ich auch als Track. Hat ja noch ein bisschen Zeit. 

CU on de Piste?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2010)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> CU on de Piste?!



 morje um punkt elf bin ich am start


----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9792


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. Februar 2010)

weltraumpapst schreibt:
cola, wasser hab ich daheim. bier können wir ja zusammen legen und was leckers kaufen.

 Der Ballerpapst hat kein Bier Zuhause!


----------



## Marzi (6. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> weltraumpapst schreibt:
> cola, wasser hab ich daheim. bier können wir ja zusammen legen und was leckers kaufen.
> 
> Der Ballerpapst hat kein Bier Zuhause!



Colapast halt


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Februar 2010)

marzi schrieb:


> colapast halt




spezipapst!!!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (8. Februar 2010)

egal beides Zuckerwasser:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Februar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> egal beides Zuckerwasser:kotz:



doch das beste was es gibt
bier is mir gerade nix... gestern zu viel davon+wodka+whisky:kotz:
ich glaub ich vertrag den scheiß net mehr, werde glaube alt


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. Februar 2010)

Frostbeulen, Schneeschippen, Streusalz suchen, Rolle fahrn ......
hab langsam wirklich die Nase voll 

Wann wirds endlich wieder grün da draußen?!
Will jetzt Frühling haben!!! 
...na wenigstens kein Schnee und Frost mehr


----------



## Marzi (13. Februar 2010)

Wollte ja heut noch mal ne Runde drehen, aber nach dem ich draußen in der kälte die Kette geölt hab, hatte ich schon kein Bock mehr


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. Februar 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> ...die Kette geölt hab, hatte ich schon kein Bock mehr



Wer gut schmiert, der net fährt!
das ging doch glaub anders...


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (15. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Frostbeulen, Schneeschippen, Streusalz suchen, Rolle fahrn ......
> hab langsam wirklich die Nase voll



Ich versteh gar nicht was du gegen Rolle fahren hast, da kannst du wenigstens im warmen flicken....


----------



## Marzi (15. Februar 2010)

Und wenn man keine Lust zu flicken hat, brauch man auch net so weit schieben


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Februar 2010)

Stimmt 

die Kette braucht man net als ölen, der Esel bleibt sauber,
die trockene Zimmerluft wird angefeuchtet, es gibt keine glitschige Brücke
und, und, und...
also doch net so übel


----------



## Marzi (15. Februar 2010)

*schnellrollebestellen*


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Februar 2010)

rolle :kotz:
dann mache ich lieber winterschlaf


----------



## nikju (16. Februar 2010)

... habe heute mal Skilanglauf getestet (oder besser Skilangfall?!) - ich glaube morgen habe ich total den Muskelkater 
Hoffe der Scheiß Schnee ist bal dmal weg das man wieder draußen Pfädchen lang brausen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Februar 2010)

Oha!
Nu mischen die Baller-Biker auch noch die Loipen auf,
da können sich die Pfädchen-Pisten-Rider aber warm anziehn


----------



## nikju (16. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Oha!
> Nu mischen die Baller-Biker auch noch die Loipen auf,
> da können sich die Pfädchen-Pisten-Rider aber warm anziehn




jupp - war nur gut das mir keiner in meiner Spur entgegen kam ! Ich hätte glaub alle einfach umgefahren  - die Dinger haben ja noch nicht mal ne Bremse


----------



## ironmann5 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute alles frisch, @ weltraumpapst wie Funktioniert das mit dem Verlinken der Bilder, haste gut gemacht


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Februar 2010)

@ ironman5  so funktioniert es: 

Um einen User zu einem Bild zuzuordnen, einfach mit der Funktion "Bildbereich markieren", das Gesicht oder die gesamte Person im jeweiligen Bild markieren und in der Beschreibung den Benutzernamen mit einem vorangestellten "@" versehen, z. B. so: @weltraumpapst. Achtung: Benutzernamen, die Leerzeichen enthalten, müssen von Anführungszeichen umschlossen werden, zum Beispiel: @"Curtis Moore".


genau fangt alle noch ski fahrn an dann könne mer immer schön zusammen apres ski machen


----------



## ironmann5 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Andy Ich habs ganz normal gemacht, geht wohl auch schau doch mal bist auch dabei in meinem Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/353126


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Februar 2010)

du musst vor den benutzernamen immer noch ein @  machen!


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Februar 2010)

@ gr.kettenblatt: 

hat geklappt,die gpx datei konnt ich öffnen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Februar 2010)

@ gpx Datei

Will schon mal die Werbetrommel rühren für eine 2 Tages Tour
179km und na so um die 3500Hm (ungefähr genau )
Der Andi hatte die Idee, ich hab dann nen track gebastellt.
Die Tour verbindet unsere bike, beer burger- mit der Edersee tour;
also von der Heimat über Hatzfeld, Wunderthausen, Winterberg nach Herzhausen am Edersee =100km.
Am zweiten Tag am Edersee entlang, mit der Asel-Minifähre übersetzen, 
durchn Nationalpark nach Frankenau, Christenberg, Wollmar zurück nach Haus =80km

Wär ne schöne Aufgabe für den Frühsommer oder so...
Das schwierigste wird wohl sein einen allgemeinverträglichen Termin zu finden,
sodaß mehr als zwei Männigen zusammenkommen.
Wenn Interesse besteht könnte man das ja mal hier bequatschen


----------



## Maickie (24. Februar 2010)

Hey Uwe
Hört sich gut an, wäre dabei!
Denke den Peter brauchst du gar nicht zu fragen, der ist auf jeden Fall  dabei.
Also sind's schon 3 Alte Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Februar 2010)

also ich hätte auch interesse, kommt halt nur auf den termin an. sommer ist schon gut ausgebucht...

mitte/ende mai wär vielleicht ganz gut

oder jemand ein anderen vorschlag?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja mal ne schnelle Reaktion!
Mitte/Ende Mai, das wär dann 15.+16. Mai oder 22.+23. Mai(Pfingsten).
Mir wärs egal, Hauptsache das bike rollt 
Mal sehn was Marzipan dazu sagt!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (24. Februar 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne schnelle Reaktion!
> Mitte/Ende Mai, das wär dann 15.+16. Mai oder 22.+23. Mai(Pfingsten).
> Mir wärs egal, Hauptsache das bike rollt
> Mal sehn was Marzipan dazu sagt!



Interesse hätte ich auch. Leg einfach einen Termin fest, prinzipiell würde mir aber das Himmelfahrts-WE besser passen.


----------



## Marzi (24. Februar 2010)

Bike Bier and Burger ist zu gefährlich, da passiert vorher bestimmt wieder ein Unglück


----------



## nikju (25. Februar 2010)

bin auch dabei wenn der Termin passt


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Februar 2010)

also mir passt glaub auch das himmelfahrts we  besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Februar 2010)

@ Sauerland_Edersee Tour
Na denn: Glaube dann fassen wir mal den  
*Sa.15. & So.16.Mai* ins Auge!
macht da mal da eine Markierung im Kalender; Details könne mer ja noch klären, is ja noch viiiel Zeit.

PS: werd diesen Termin nicht ins LMB setzen; vllt wills einer von euch tun oder auch net


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Februar 2010)

na dann müsse wir nur hoffen das das wetter mitspielt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (25. Februar 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> na dann müsse wir nur hoffen das das wetter mitspielt!!!!!



Geplante Tour und gutes Wetter? Das wäre ja ganz was neues! Würde vorschlagen, wir rechnen mit richtig Kackwetter und freuen und umso mehr wenn's Wetter genial ist.


----------



## Marzi (27. Februar 2010)

So der Frühling kann kommen, der Ferrari ist wieder heile und klar zum roll out


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Februar 2010)

wie sieht es da im wald aus, liegt da noch schnee? als ich eben biertrinkend auf dem erlenacker stand und in die wälder geschaut hab sah es so aus als ob die wege teilweise frei wären...

wird zeit das ich wieder anfange zu biken, aber auf teer hab ich so langsam  kein bock mehr:kotz:


----------



## Marzi (27. Februar 2010)

Bin eben stück Wald gefahen allerdings Sonnenseite da war fast alles weg, paar Tage noch dann kann man wieder fast überall fahren


----------



## Marzi (28. Februar 2010)

Hab gehört die Xynthia will heut den restlichen Schnee aus dem Wald schaufeln


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Februar 2010)

Hoffe die hat die Schaufel groß genug und lässt dabei die Bäume stehn


----------



## Marzi (28. Februar 2010)

Die doofe Kuh hat leider schon einige Bäume umgedeut.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. März 2010)

ohhh wai ich seh es schon kommen die nächsten wochen heisst es wieder über bäume klettern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (1. März 2010)

Ganz so schlimm is es wohl net, hier und da ist ma einer umgefallen.
Will morgen mal in den Wald gucken, was da noch so an Schnee und Holzresten rumliegt.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. März 2010)

ich geh morje mal klettern... am mittwoch geht es denk mal los mit biken, wird so langsam mal zeit


----------



## Marzi (2. März 2010)

Bin heut mal im Wald unterwegs gewesen, hier und da liegen paar Bäume quer (aber der Spezi-Papst geht ja gern klettern) und einige Schneefelder hab ich auch gekreuzt, wo ich sicherheitshalber 1x in die stabile Seitenlage gehen mußte.
Im großen und ganzen ist bis 450m (höher war ich net) alles fahrbar


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. März 2010)

ne war ich heut net, am donnerstag erst.. konnte mich heute mal wieder net aufraffen und hab somit mal 2 std aufm sofa geliegen morje fahre ich ganz bestimmt


----------



## Marzi (2. März 2010)

Sofa-Papst


----------



## Maickie (3. März 2010)

Von wegen bald wieder in den Wald!


----------



## Maickie (3. März 2010)

An Wald ist bei uns noch nicht zu denken, hatten bis gestern geschlossene Schneedecke, und heute Nacht ist noch dazugekommen.

Xynthia die blöde Kuh mußte auch nicht sein.


----------



## Marzi (3. März 2010)

An deiner Stelle würd ich sofort umziehen!!


----------



## Maickie (3. März 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würd ich sofort umziehen!!



Hat schon mal so die richtung Winterberg gedacht, außerdem hätt ich es dann bei der Ederseetour nicht mehr soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (3. März 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> und einige Schneefelder hab ich auch gekreuzt, wo ich sicherheitshalber 1x in die stabile Seitenlage gehen mußte



Also Harald bleib lieber wo du bist und trainier das auch mal hin & wieder, 
dann beherrscht man's auch im Ernstfall


----------



## weltraumpapst (3. März 2010)

also ich hab die bike saison heute offiziel eröffnet im wald. war mal aufm didol man konnte 90% einwandfrei fahren. ich glaub jetz kann ich die winterhure in sommerschlaf schicken


----------



## Maickie (3. März 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Also Harald bleib lieber wo du bist und trainier das auch mal hin & wieder,
> dann beherrscht man's auch im Ernstfall



Brauch ich nicht zu üben.
Das hinfallen beherrsche ich bestens, bin erst letzte Woche bei Hainchen unfreiwillig abgeflogen.


----------



## Maickie (4. März 2010)

Denke die Pannenkönig-Krone hab ich schon im März gepachtet..
Naja nur 14 Platte ist ja auch langweilig.
Nach meiner durchgebremsten Felge, gab heute einfach die Hintere Nabe den Geist auf, da war schieben angesagt.

         Immer Ich!!!


----------



## nikju (4. März 2010)

Maickie schrieb:


> Denke die Pannenkönig-Krone hab ich schon im März gepachtet..
> Naja nur 14 Platte ist ja auch langweilig.
> Nach meiner durchgebremsten Felge, gab heute einfach die Hintere Nabe den Geist auf, da war schieben angesagt.
> 
> Immer Ich!!!



...die gute Rohloffbüchse ??


----------



## Maickie (4. März 2010)

nikju schrieb:


> ...die gute Rohloffbüchse ??



Nö natürlich der Winter-Hai!
Rohloff ist noch auf der Rolle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (4. März 2010)

Rohloff macht der doch auch kaputt


----------



## Marzi (4. März 2010)

Der kriegt doch alles kaput, nur en Wunder das der gute Astra den Weg vom Schnapsladen zur Pension überlebt hatte!!!


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. März 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Der kriegt doch alles kaput, nur en Wunder das der gute Astra den Weg vom Schnapsladen zur Pension überlebt hatte!!!


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. März 2010)

brauch jemand ein 34 ritzel von sram??? (das mit dem roten spider) passt net überein mit meinem schaltwerk, brauche ein langes schaltwerk. ist noch ungefahren! entweder muss ich mir jetz ein 32 ritzel holen oder ein schaltwerk  mim lange käfig..


----------



## Marzi (5. März 2010)

Mein Ferrari hat schon en neues Getriebe, aber wenn du das nicht brauchst und kein anderer will, leg ich mir das Ding auf Lager.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. März 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> brauch jemand ein 34 ritzel von sram??? (das mit dem roten spider) passt net überein mit meinem schaltwerk,



typisch schram -da passt einfach nix zusohme!


----------



## Marzi (6. März 2010)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die .......


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. März 2010)

...sprich dich ruhig aus

von so überteuerten SH Nachbauern hab ich wirklich k.A.
aber wo 'n Ritzel draufpasst, da hab ich Ahnung!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. März 2010)

Das Gr.Kettenblatt vollendet am Donnerstag(11.03.) ein neues Betriebsjahr.

Es soll im Kettenblatt-home ab 18:01 Uhr eine kleine Party steigen.
Wer mag kann gerne mal aufn paar  & Fleischklöpse vorbeischauen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. März 2010)

am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (8. März 2010)

Wenn am Donnerstag keine unmengen an Schnee runter kommen, werd ich wohl auch vorbeischauen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. März 2010)

Ich werde auch vorbei kommen
Hat einer von Euch vieleicht lust mal so am Freitag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. März 2010)

uhrzeit?


----------



## Maickie (10. März 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Das Gr.Kettenblatt vollendet am Donnerstag(11.03.) ein neues Betriebsjahr.
> 
> Es soll im Kettenblatt-home ab 18:01 Uhr eine kleine Party steigen.
> Wer mag kann gerne mal aufn paar  & Fleischklöpse vorbeischauen.



Bin dabei!


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. März 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch vieleicht lust mal so am Freitag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen?




können wir ja morje beim kettenblatt bequatschen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. März 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> können wir ja morje beim kettenblatt bequatschen



genau


----------



## TreateCordete (10. März 2010)

Ich bin vor allem auf die SoSi Anlage gespannt.Blaulichter, dazwischen statt beleuchtetem Roten Kreuz einen beleuchteten "Adler für Arme" und aus dem DAchlautsprecher schallt DJ Ötzi mit dem Burger-Song


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. März 2010)

brauch jemand ein tacho? den vdo 1 oder wie der heisst...

glaub kaufe mir mal was neues 
http://www.ciclosport.de/statische/...p_28_15_17&sessionid=1939055471#_tabfunctions

gibts für 159 beim bikediscount... wär mal eine überlegung wert


----------



## Marzi (14. März 2010)

So wie ich gelesen habe soll der HAC5 net so toll sein, hat wohl öfters Funkstörungen so wie der Sigmasondermüll.

Wenn du nen schönen Tacho mit Aufzeichnug suchst, schau dir mal den VDO Z3 oder Polar CS600 Pro an.
Den Polar fahr ich auch seit Dezember spazieren und bin bis jetzt zu frieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (14. März 2010)

... falls jemand noch eine Beschäftigung vom 23.-25.07.2010 sucht - Carsten und ich haben eine 3 Tages Tour - von Füssen an den Thiersee- gebucht (ca 210 KM und 4.600 HM), falls noch jemand Interesse hat mitzuradeln:

http://www.alpenevent.de/PDF/tourinfos/bc.pdf


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. März 2010)

@ niko: Bayerncross

Wirklich sehr schön zu fahrende Tour habt ihr da gebucht 
Denke so etwa gut die Hälfte davon hab ich auch schon mal unter den Stollen gehabt; Teilstücke sogar mehrfach.
Wünsche euch gutes Wetter, der Spaß kommt dann automatisch.
Würd direkt mitkommen, aber bin zu alt für sowas 

Es soll Frühling werden nächste Woche
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9909
...wer Lust hat


----------



## nikju (14. März 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ niko: Bayerncross
> 
> Wirklich sehr schön zu fahrende Tour habt ihr da gebucht
> Denke so etwa gut die Hälfte davon hab ich auch schon mal unter den Stollen gehabt; Teilstücke sogar mehrfach.
> ...




... die paar Jährchen machen doch nichts - solange wir keinen AOK-Shopper ziehen müßten


----------



## nikju (14. März 2010)

... falls noch jemand ne Gabel benötigt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160410945695&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## minorearth (17. März 2010)

alpenevent ist ein guter veranstalter, mit denen bin ich 2007 an den gardasee geradelt, 2008 waren wir mit joko mtb unterwegs.

alpenevent hat mir *eindeutig* besser gefallen.....

gute wahl -> 



nikju schrieb:


> ... falls jemand noch eine Beschäftigung vom 23.-25.07.2010 sucht - Carsten und ich haben eine 3 Tages Tour - von Füssen an den Thiersee- gebucht (ca 210 KM und 4.600 HM), falls noch jemand Interesse hat mitzuradeln:
> 
> http://www.alpenevent.de/PDF/tourinfos/bc.pdf


----------



## nikju (17. März 2010)

minorearth schrieb:


> alpenevent ist ein guter veranstalter, mit denen bin ich 2007 an den gardasee geradelt, 2008 waren wir mit joko mtb unterwegs.
> 
> alpenevent hat mir *eindeutig* besser gefallen.....
> 
> gute wahl ->




...da bin ich beruhigt  - kannte diesen Anbieter vorher garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (18. März 2010)

wenn morje wetter gut wolle der neffe un ich um halb 3 am see starten zu ner kleinen tour. aber nur wenn gut wetter !  also wer bock hat ist gerne eingeladen.


verdammt hab miich eben bissl fest gequatscht hab euch doch net mehr eingeholt, ihr wart schon über alle berge


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. März 2010)

Babbelpapst


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. März 2010)

Sogar ich war ihm zu schnell


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. März 2010)

Die Frühlings-Begrüßungsrunde von gestern
"hatte an eine entspannte Wald-Radwegrunde gedacht"
entsprach evtl. nicht ganz der Beschreibung -sorry!

beim nächsten Termin wirds besser...
die Entspannung erwähne ich dann besser nicht


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. März 2010)

wetter is gut heute also ab an see! umd halb drei geht es los... 


...ca, 2std darum düse


----------



## nikju (19. März 2010)

...ich wür ja gerne - aber sitze noch auf der Maloche...


----------



## ironmann5 (19. März 2010)

Hallo Leute was geht den so. bald isses soweit nächstes Wochenende Klaus und Ich sind angemeldet für die Frühjahrs tour. Also bis den wenn mein Knie nicht schlapp macht.
Gruß Michel


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. März 2010)

Servus Michel!
Hier ist der Schnee so gut wie wech -es kann wieder angegriffen werden,
Planungen laufen auf Hochtouren! 
Wollte dir ja eigentlich beim Rennen in F hinterherfahrn; 
aber seltsame Umstände haben dazu geführte, das ich beim Velothon Berlin antrete.
Bei der Frühlingstour bin ich nicht am Start, 
aber hoffe wir sehn uns dann ja bei der Aartalseerunde in die Augen

Gruß an alle bekannten "Treter" in FB-VB
Uwe


----------



## Marzi (20. März 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Bei der Frühlingstour bin ich nicht am Start,



Der Uwe darf Sonntags net fahren


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. März 2010)

mir ist das zu früh sonntags.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (25. März 2010)

Hallo Jugs wie sieht´s bei euch auf der Pfeife aus, und was habt ihr fürs Wochenende für Wetter bestehlt. Also Wenns wie vorausgesagt haben am Freitag und Samstag Regnen sollte, denke werde ich leider nicht kommen.


----------



## ironmann5 (25. März 2010)

ooOh mann eh, wer Fährt den überhaupt mit. Marzi sollte den Termin verschieben. Dann kann ich auch zu Haus bleiben und die Freundin befumeln


----------



## Marzi (25. März 2010)

Wetter wird wohl net so schön, der Stefan wird das bestimmt verschieben/absagen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. März 2010)

ich fahr net mit, sonntag will ich ausschlafen!! egal was für wetter ist..


----------



## Metalbeast (26. März 2010)

Morje! Jaaaa mich gibts auch noch ... wenn auch nur in noch schlafferer schlaffi Version.

Wenn ich denn mal wieder regelmäßig zum Fahren komme werde ich mich mal wieder bei euch einklincken. 
Meine letzte Tour ist derzeit ca. 7-9Monate her (irgendwann vor Geburt meiner Tochter), daher ist mein Trainingsstand der eines Neugeborenen. Hatte einfach keine Zeit mehr als die Kleine dann da war, jetzt normalisiert sich das alles wieder und ich werd mal wieder loslegen.

Freu mich schon auf ausgelassene Touren ... und die Sackpfeife will ich dann auch endlich mal erkunden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ironmann5 (26. März 2010)

@ Marzi
Also so wie die Sachlage aussieht, und wir die einzigen sind und das Wetter nicht so Fröhlich scheint. Werde ich mich jetzt abmelden und eine Heim runde drehen.
Nicht sauer sein sondern sich auf den nächsten Termin freuen. Gruß Michel


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. März 2010)

@ metalbeast

...na denn, gib ma Gummi!


----------



## Marzi (27. März 2010)

Dann meldet er sich bestimmt wieder bei jeder Tour an und kommt net und wir stehen wieder wie paar Doofe rum und warten auf ihn.
Da kann ich auch gern drauf verzichten!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. März 2010)

hart, aber wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maickie (28. März 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Dann meldet er sich bestimmt wieder bei jeder Tour an und kommt net und wir stehen wieder wie paar Doofe rum und warten auf ihn.
> Da kann ich auch gern drauf verzichten!



Schade, ich war so gespannt auf die vielen "Abkürzungen" im Hörletal.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. März 2010)

Hat einer Bock am Donnerstag Spätnachmittag eine schöne lockere Runde bis in die Dunkelheit mitzumache? Oder ist die Sackpfeifengäng auch am aussterben?


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. März 2010)

nein wir werden nicht aussterben!  ich kann net wegen osterfeuer aufbau und 

ab nächste woche hab ich wieder zeit!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. März 2010)

Der Winterpokal is doch rum, jetzt bike ich net mehr 

...obwohl: da es am Do. Schneeregen bei 2° C auf der Beutelflöte geben soll, würds ja wieder passen 

...neee kein Bedarf!


----------



## Marzi (30. März 2010)

Ich hab so wies aussieht jetzt auch bis zum 3.5 frei und somit viel Zeit.


----------



## Metalbeast (31. März 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Dann meldet er sich bestimmt wieder bei jeder Tour an und kommt net und wir stehen wieder wie paar Doofe rum und warten auf ihn.
> Da kann ich auch gern drauf verzichten!



So war der Plan  ... nee im Ernst, es war mir nicht bewusst dass die Meldungen so bindend sind. Dafür entschuldige ich mich natürlich hiermit bei allen Beteilligten.

Und lasst mir doch meine Abkürzungen! Sonst wird das so weit  Nix für ungut aber ihr fahrt natürlich in einer anderen Liga wie ich und ich werde euer Trainingspensum nier erreichen.

Naja wie gesagt vielleicht tauche ich das eine oder andere Mal einfach unangemeldet auf.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute der Groben stollen der Winterpokal ist nun zu ende, Leider und die Saison hat begonnen. Wer kann mir schöne Winter Bilder von seinem ausvlug mit dem Bike zu senden.
Ich werde diese dan ihn die Urkunde mit einbinden die ich am Machen bin.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (31. März 2010)

@ Thomas
Wir hatten schon das ein oder ander mal bisserl gewartet, 
da wir schon davon ausgehen wenn sich einer anmeldet und nicht wieder abmeldet, daß dieser dann auch mitfahrn möchte.
Ein Bierchen und wir haben es vergessen 

@ Michel
Was machste denn für ne Urkunde?
Da passen doch keine BallerBiker/PfädchenRider drauf, oder?


----------



## ironmann5 (1. April 2010)

Hier nun das Ergebnis aller  Tapfer gehalten.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/2/9/7/_/large/WintwerpokalRanking.jpg


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Hier nun das Ergebnis aller die sich Tapfer geschlagen haben.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/2/9/7/_/large/WintwerpokalRanking.jpg



Hey Michel,

Gute Arbeit !!!  

Danke dafür !

Blöd nur das der bekloppte Jan auf der 1 steht ! 

Egal !!!

Respekt an alle die teilgenommen haben und den "richtigen" Einstieg in die Sommersaison nun etwas leichter haben !

Grüße an alle und fröhliches auch mal gemeinsames Biken ruft aus

Big-Uphill-L-Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (2. April 2010)

Jo mann du must mir nur ma sagen wo oder wie ich die Urkunden bei gmx ablegen kann das die jungs sie sich runterzihen können


----------



## Maickie (3. April 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Wir hatten schon das ein oder ander mal bisserl gewartet,
> da wir schon davon ausgehen wenn sich einer anmeldet und nicht wieder abmeldet, daß dieser dann auch mitfahrn möchte.
> Ein Bierchen und wir haben es vergessen
> ...


----------



## Marzi (3. April 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (3. April 2010)

@ Harald  

@ Michel 
Hab leider nicht ein einziges Bild der Wintersaison, da ich entweder alleine unterwegs war oder es dunkel, naß und kalt war! 
Keine guten Bedigungen zum Bilder schießen
Wer eine Urkunde haben will kann sich ja direkt an dich wenden.
Wie und wo man bei gmx was ablegen kann hab ich keinen Dunst 
Trotzdem danke!

@ Alle dies interessiert
Hab festgestellt: in nur 14 Tagen soll ja die erste große Runde starten,
das wird "stramm" hoffe es sind alle fit und ihr habt schönes Wetter bestellt!
Ein Überblick für die nächsten 8 Wochen:

17. April:  Aartalsee Tagestour  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9355

08. Mai:  Wittgensteiner Panoramarunde  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9974

09. Mai:  "Marzi wird alt" 

15./16. Mai:  Sauerland-Edersee Zweitagestour

19. Juni:  Bike-Beer-Barbecue day  Tagestour mit Abschluß  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9792

...und zu einem noch nicht bekannten Termin wollen die Jungs mal die
12 Achthunderter fahrn (komme da auch nochma mit, damit ich den belämmerten 12.Hügel auch noch finde)

Eine schöne Sommersaison uns Allen


----------



## Marzi (3. April 2010)

Ich meld mich von allen Terminen wieder ab, ich bin so schlapp, glaub ich bin den ganzen Winter net gefahren.


----------



## ironmann5 (3. April 2010)

@ Michel
Was machste denn für ne Urkunde?
Da passen doch keine BallerBiker/PfädchenRider drauf, oder?[/QUOTE]

Doch doch alle bekommen eine, last euch überaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (3. April 2010)

Heut kam der Gedanke auf einen festen Radltermin in der Woche an nem festen Treffpunkt zu plazieren.
Nach dem Motto: 
wer Lust auf Gesellschaft hat fährt mit 
so 2Std. Touren in sozialverträglichem Tempo
gewartet wird 5 Minuten, wer zu spät kommt hat geloost 
und es wird nicht gemekkert wenn sonst keiner kommt 

Mein Vorschlag                                                                         
Treffpunkt: *Schlauchomat/Wallau** oder Perfstausee/Breidenstein
Wochentag: Mittwoch oder *Donnerstag**
Uhrzeit: *17:30Uhr** (extra für Niko) oder 16:30Uhr
(** wird von mir bevorzugt*)
Wer Interesse hat kann sich hier zum Treffpunkt, Wochentag und Uhrzeit ma äußern;
*die Mehrheit entscheidet!*


----------



## nikju (3. April 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag
> Treffpunkt: *Schlauchomat/Wallau** oder Perfstausee/Breidenstein
> Wochentag: Mittwoch oder *Donnerstag**
> Uhrzeit: *17:30Uhr** (extra für Niko) oder 16:30Uhr
> ...



 - 17.30 passt mir sehr gut - Gesellschaft habe ich auch gerne - ich bin dabei- vielleicht klappt es ja auch ab und an mal um 16.30


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. April 2010)

Gut das wir Heute auf der Sacki ein Bierchen getrunken haben Uwe!!!


----------



## nikju (3. April 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Gut das wir Heute auf der Sacki ein Bierchen getrunken haben Uwe!!!



... Schade -da kam ich wohl zu spät  - aber ich musste ja auch noch für meine Pfädchen klar sein


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. April 2010)

nikju schrieb:


> ... Schade -da kam ich wohl zu spät  - aber ich musste ja auch noch für meine Pfädchen klar sein



Die sind wir auch noch gefahren und das lief!!!


----------



## ironmann5 (4. April 2010)

Hallo Biker Frohe Ostern und so Sachen, ab Jetzt können die Urkunden für den Winterpokal unter folgendem Link Runter geladen werden. Bitte Jeder seine eigene Danke.

http://www.gmx.de/mc/gYknVQTmYDGr0pBLpZ6LDRx7tDt2YJ


----------



## Maickie (4. April 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Heut kam der Gedanke auf einen festen Radltermin in der Woche an nem festen Treffpunkt zu plazieren.
> Nach dem Motto:
> wer Lust auf Gesellschaft hat fährt mit
> so 2Std. Touren in sozialverträglichem Tempo
> ...



Hey Uwe
Weiß nicht wie oft ich vorbeikäme, aber 17:30 vorher geht bei mir auch nicht.
Mittwochs ist in LA immer Treffen, also für mich nicht so toll 2x am selben Tag.


----------



## Maickie (4. April 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ich meld mich von allen Terminen wieder ab, ich bin so schlapp, glaub ich bin den ganzen Winter net gefahren.



Bin ich jetzt daran schuld???
Denke eher dein EGO kommt mit deinem 40sten im Mai nicht so recht klar.
Willkommen im Club der "Alten Säcke"


----------



## Marzi (4. April 2010)

Mein Geburtstag fällt eh aus, ich werd net mehr älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (4. April 2010)

ich bin auch mal wieder unter den lebenden die letzten tage bissl zu viel getankt  huiii war das hart.....

treffpunkt see hört sich gut an, uhrzeit ist mir egal donnerstags passt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. April 2010)

ich bin auch für Donnerstag, dann kann man Mittwochs mal den Harald in LA ärgern, 
Aber Treffpunkt eher Schlauchomat


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. April 2010)

@ Radltreff
Nette Geschichte, so ne Abstimmung...
es scheint sich ja wohl der *Do.* und *17:30* zu etablieren,
nur der Posten *Treffpunkt* is noch offen.
Hhmm: glaube ich enthalte mich da ma; 
Schlaucho fänd ich besser -weil näher, aber zentraler wär wohl der See!
Bitte nochma euer statement zum Treffpunkt
und hätte noch jemand en Namen dafür auf Lager?
PerfseeMeeting, SchlauchoTreff, etc.


----------



## Marzi (5. April 2010)

Hinterweltlertreffen


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. April 2010)

see ist besser weil dann haben es die kgb und breidenbach leute net so weit.
und am ende besteht dort auch die möglichkeit ein bierchen zu trinken. und man kann sich gemütlich auf die bänke setzen und warten falls jemand zu spät ist oder man zu früh ist.


----------



## Marzi (5. April 2010)

An graden Donnerstagen am See, an ungraden am Schlauchautomat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. April 2010)

@ Radltreff-Treffpunkt
Mein Kreuz aufm Stimmzettel fällt dann auch aufn See; ist glaub sinnvoller 
Kann man ja immernoch ändern, erst ma sehn was draus wird.
Ich setz die April-Termine auch ins LMB, damit es bekannter wird;
kann man sich später evtl. ja sparen.

An alle Aartalsee-Mitfahrer am 17.
Hab heut mal etwa 1/3 der Strecke probegefahren.
Leider liegen -gerade auf den schönen Wegelchen- viele Bäume um 
das macht teilweise nicht unbedingt Spaß, muß deshalb die Strecke verändern. Aber das wird schon


----------



## ironmann5 (5. April 2010)

Hallo Leute schaut mal hie rein eventuell eine schöne ausfahrt für euch

http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=39


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. April 2010)

bestimmt zu viel Technik für mich steifen Bock


----------



## Marzi (5. April 2010)

Mal schauen, 2x ne Runde von 32km hört sich bischen langweilig an.


----------



## ironmann5 (5. April 2010)

Ja deshalb fahren wir die Runde auch nur einmal , das reicht an Spaßfaktor.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. April 2010)

Servus,
möchte paar Infos zur Aartalsee-Runde am kommenden Samstag loswerden.

Die Strecke hab ich jetzt komplett abgecheckt -wegen rumliegender Bäume- noch bisserl verändert- und kann so in Angriff genommen werden.
Solltet ihr die *"alte" Version* schon heruntergeladen haben: *Entsorgen!*

In Sachen Höhenmeter hab ich wohl etwas tiefgestapelt, es sind doch 2225Hm geworden. 
Werd deshalb gegen Ende auch eine Abkürzung anbieten, mit der man sich so etwa 300Hm ersparen könnte

Sobald die Wetteraussichten für Samstag günstig erscheinen, schick ich euch einen "maulgerechten track" zu und ihr könnt den Garmin füttern.

Am Aartalsee ist eine leckere Mittagspause geplant, also ein wenig Geld mitschleppen; der Hunger kommt von allein 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. April 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> 15./16. Mai:  Sauerland-Edersee Zweitagestour



Hi Uwe,

Bitte gib mal ein paar Info's in die Runde zur oben von dir genannten 2-Tages-Tour !!!!
Der Titel hört sich schon mal gut an !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. April 2010)

Hallo Klaus,
Start: Sackpfeife gegen 10:30Uhr oder etwas früher hier bei mir
Die Tour verbindet unsere bike, beer burger tour, ein Teilstück der bikearena Sauerland mit der Edersee tour;
also von der Heimat über Hatzfeld, Wunderthausen, Winterberg nach Herzhausen am Edersee ca.90km.
Am zweiten Tag am Edersee entlang, mit der Asel-Minifähre übersetzen,
durchn Nationalpark nach Frankenau, Christenberg, Wollmar zurück nach Haus =80km
Ein Großteil der Strecke wurde schon mal einzeln als Tagestour gefahren,
ist also bekannt und als gut befunden
Es haben ca. 6 Leute Interesse angemeldet, der Weg wär auch schon klar,
nur die Übernachtung im Bereich Edersee ist net so einfach.
Aber das wird sich auch noch finden 
Den track könnt ich dir bei Interesse auch sofort liefern.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. April 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Den track könnt ich dir bei Interesse auch sofort liefern.



Hi Uwe,

Hört sich gut an !

Dann liefere mal bitte den Track !!!



Grüße Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. April 2010)

...müsste eingetroffen sein!

Details können wir hoffe am Samstag bei nem Glas Bier/Äbbelwoi klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (13. April 2010)

der neffe hat morje mal ein termin rein gemacht...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10032

also wer lust hat kann ja kommen, ich bin schon mal am start...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. April 2010)

Juhu! pünktlich zur gr. Runde gibt's kurze Hose Wetter
Nur die 0° am Morgen sind dann etwas bedenklich


----------



## Marzi (17. April 2010)

Video vom grillen des Wittgensteiner Hof
http://www.siegener-zeitung.tv/index.php?&vid=219&r=2


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (18. April 2010)

Ich möchte dem Uwe nochmal für die Ausarbeitung und Führung der gestrigen Tour danken. Das war eine echt geschmeidige Runde. Ich muss schon sagen, mit dem Uwe kommt man "rum". Ich hoffe es gab beim Après-Bier weiter keine Abstürze und alle haben gewisse "Örtlichkeiten" noch rechtzeitig erreicht.... gelle Karsten! 
Apropos Absturz: Ich hab auf dem Heimweg noch ne kleine Schotterprobe genommen


----------



## ironmann5 (18. April 2010)

so wie ich es mir dachte wider ein Ober geiles Ivent verpasst, so nen schiet. Hoffe ihr wart nicht also enttäuscht das ich & Klaus nicht dabei waren.


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. April 2010)

kann mich dem bibi nur anschliesen die tour war gut! hoffentlich net die einzigste gute dieses jahr.

hab das bibchen mal gefragt, die könnte mein auto zum edersee fahren mit zelten, schlafsäcken, isomaten usw. falls wir keine übernachtungs möglichkeit finden und auf den zeltplatz ausweichen müssen...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. April 2010)

Ja, stimme euch zu: der Hackbraten und das Licher beim Aartalgrill waren super 

@ ironman5, Michel
Beim nächsten mal seid ihr (besonders der Klaus) aber wirklich ma reif, würd ich sagen 

@ Andi
Dann könnte die Sauer_Eder Tour (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt) auf jeden Fall steigen;
im Notfall aufm Campingplatz mit ner Kiste und Grill


----------



## Marzi (18. April 2010)

Ich fand das Schnitzel und das dunkle Weizen auch spitze, nur leider haben 100hm gefehlt, aber ich wurde ja durch ein Abschlußbierchen entschädigt


----------



## Maickie (19. April 2010)

Fand die Tour Top Wetter ,Essen,Teilnehmer, Planung bestens, wie vom Uwe gewohnt,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (21. April 2010)

wer am samstag noch nix vor hat....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10088


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (23. April 2010)

Tour am Sonntag...

Für Freunde des geschmeidigen Bier- und Bikegenusses 

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10104


----------



## weltraumpapst (23. April 2010)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Für Freunde des geschmeidigen Bier- und Bikegenusses



genau das richtige, aber ich glaub sonntag gibt nix mit biken bei mir. morje auf ne hochzeit wird hart werden...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. April 2010)

Sorry Steffen, hatte heute schon meine Biergarten-Tour 
3x Sackpfeife & 3x Düse(oder warens 4 )
optimales Wetter, lockeres Tempo aber trotzdem das Bier erst verdient
optimale "Sach" 

...und ein plattes nox; während dem Flaschenentleeren entleerte sich plötzlich auch laut zischend mein HR -sehr seltsam!!


----------



## Marzi (25. April 2010)

So wies aussieht hat der Harald wirklich das Zepter aus der Hand gegeben und der Uwe wir Pannenkönig 2010


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10159


donnerstags treff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Mai 2010)

hab den termin raus genommen will ja anscheind keiner mit düse, wetter soll ja net so gut sein und krankgeschrieben bin ich auch noch


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. Mai 2010)

Servus
Hoffe ihr habt den Termin für die 2 Tagestour am 15.+16. Mai noch im Blickfeld 
Wenn wir gutes Wetter jetzt einfach mal voraussetzen könnte es so ablaufen:

*Start am Sa. 15.Mai auf dem gr.Parkplatz auf der Sackpfeife um 10:30Uhr*
Die Strecke ist ja bekannt, wurde ja schon mal beschrieben und der track verschickt.
Übernachtung am Edersee wird -je nach der Anzahl der Mitfahrer- am Tag vorher bestimmt; 
entweder Pension oder Campingplatz(ein Gepäckshuttle für die Zelte wär ja bereit)
Am besten wär natürlich es hätte jemand ein Ferienhaus am Edersee 

Es wäre ganz gut bis Himmelfahrt die Anzahl der Mitfahrer zu wissen, um sich um Zimmer am Edersee zu kümmern.
Fest in der Planung sind bisher der Andi, Niko, Harald, Uwe und ich nehme einfach mal an der Peter kommt auch mit; also 5 Leute.
Alle anderen Mitfahrwilligen könnten sich ja mal bis zum Feiertag beim Andi oder mir melden.
Sollte das Wetter mies werden, fällt die Geschichte flach (denke damit sind alle einverstanden)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Marzi (6. Mai 2010)

Sind denn am Sonntag fahrten ins Siegerland geplant? dann müßte ich ja noch was vorbereiten.


----------



## Maickie (6. Mai 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Sind denn am Sonntag fahrten ins Siegerland geplant? dann müßte ich ja noch was vorbereiten.



  Wenn du magst?  
Ich komme gerne um dich in den 
"CLUB DER ALTEN SÄCKE" (ab 40) aufzunehmen. 

 Komme auch bei evtl. schlechtem Wetter!


----------



## Marzi (6. Mai 2010)

40? ich werd 30, die letzten 10 Jahre zählen net

Glaub es gibt nur Milchreis, dann hab ich net so viel arbeit


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. Mai 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Sind denn am Sonntag fahrten ins Siegerland geplant? dann müßte ich ja noch was vorbereiten.



 Hhm, ohne Einladung bleib ich im Hinterland, bin ja schließlich kein "Lauschepper"


----------



## Marzi (7. Mai 2010)

Brauchst du ne extraeinladung? beim Hararld gehts doch auch ohne


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Mai 2010)

Gibt's denn jetzt ne Party?
Wann, Wie, Wo?
Der Marzi is wieder etwas wortkarg 
Net das ich ins Siegerland düse und hab geloost weil nix los is


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. Mai 2010)

nette Party


----------



## Maickie (10. Mai 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> nette Party



Auch so!!!   
Bier war auch Top!!!
Das mit der Pizza darf ich leider nicht erzählen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (10. Mai 2010)

Maickie schrieb:


> Das mit der Pizza darf ich leider nicht erzählen!!



doch mach mal


----------



## Marzi (11. Mai 2010)

Hab 3 Pizza bestellt und die doofen haben nur eine geliefert.
Zur Strafe geh ich demnächst nur noch zu Hooters


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Mai 2010)

hat das schon auf?


----------



## Marzi (12. Mai 2010)

Nö noch nicht.



> Hallo liebe HOOTERS -Fan `s. Ab sofort halten wir Euch auf aktuellem Stand!
> 11.05.2010 10:28:58
> Das neue HOOTERS -Siegen entsteht auf rund 550m² Gastronomiefläche im ehemaligen Cafe` Hett, Siegen Oberstadt gegenüber unterer Eingang "Karstadt".
> 
> Zur Zeit ist die "Location" noch im alten Syl und wird in kurzer Zeit für Euch zum original HOOTERS umgebaut.



http://www.hooters-siegen.de/


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. Mai 2010)

@ geplante Sauerland_Edersee Tour am WE

Der Wetterbericht sagt 
für Samstag: Winterberg 3 - 8°, trocken
für Sonntag: Herzhausen 7 - 15°, Regenschauer

das macht mir und meinen alten Knochen keine Laune;
melde mich von der Mitfahrerliste ab 

vllt. fahrn die Jungspunde ja trotzdem, ansonsten klappt`s bestimmt ein ander Mal!


----------



## nikju (12. Mai 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ geplante Sauerland_Edersee Tour am WE
> das macht mir und meinen alten Knochen keine Laune;
> melde mich von der Mitfahrerliste ab
> 
> vllt. fahrn die Jungspunde ja trotzdem, ansonsten klappt`s bestimmt ein ander Mal!




...ich glaub ich sag als "alt-fühlender" Jungspund auch ab - komme net so in die Puschen momentan...


----------



## Marzi (12. Mai 2010)

Wenns Samstag trocken ist könnten wir ja ne Tagestour raus machen


----------



## weltraumpapst (12. Mai 2010)

ich melde mich auch ab auf regen biken kein bock.... vielleicht ist es ja im herbst noch mal schön dann könne mer die tour nachholen. 
falls es am samstag ja trocken ist könne mer ja in der heimat ne kleine runde drehen ganz spontan


----------



## Maickie (12. Mai 2010)

Alleine habe ich auch keinen Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (12. Mai 2010)

Heimatrunde hört sich gut an


----------



## casi73 (12. Mai 2010)

.Dann kann ich ja beim neuen Termin vielleicht doch mitfahren,wenn die Hand wieder ganz ist


----------



## Maickie (12. Mai 2010)

casi73 schrieb:


> .Dann kann ich ja beim neuen Termin vielleicht doch mitfahren,wenn die Hand wieder ganz ist



Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. Mai 2010)

casi73 schrieb:


> .Dann kann ich ja beim neuen Termin vielleicht doch mitfahren,wenn die Hand wieder ganz ist



Wir passen denn auch alle gut auf dich auf 

Samstagsrunde bin ich auch dabei; bei Trockenheit(von oben)
von innen darfs natürlich naß werden 
braucht's nur noch jemand der nen Termin einstellt; wie wär's denn ma mit dem Niko? 
-Treffpunkt See wär gut-
Eine Idee für die Innenbefeuchtung hab ich auch....


----------



## nikju (13. Mai 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> braucht's nur noch jemand der nen Termin einstellt; wie wär's denn ma mit dem Niko?
> -Treffpunkt See wär gut-
> Eine Idee für die Innenbefeuchtung hab ich auch....




... na gut - dann will ich mal nicht so sein und auf dich hören 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10209


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. Mai 2010)

hab langsam Winterkoller im Mai 
Wetter für morgen klingt net gut, glaub da werd ich wieder keine Lust haben -sorry Niko! 
dachte doch wirklich der Winterpokal ist rum 
Aber am Sonntag sieht es deutlich besser aus;
mein "Antrag" auf Sonntagsbiken wurde jedenfalls schon genehmigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Mai 2010)

wenn es trocken ist morje komme ich. wenn es kalt und regnerisch ist dann komme ich net


----------



## nikju (14. Mai 2010)

... hab den Termin rausgenommen - bin glaube ich auch morgen noch net "Einsatzbereit" 
War wohl doch etwas viel  gestern - ob ich auch schon alt werde ???


----------



## Marzi (14. Mai 2010)

Das ist nur bei den jungen so, die alten Böcke können auch nach dem saufen biken


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Mai 2010)

mhhh dann könne mer ja am so ne runde drehen falls da gutes wetter


----------



## Maickie (14. Mai 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> hab langsam Winterkoller im Mai
> Wetter für morgen klingt net gut, glaub da werd ich wieder keine Lust haben -sorry Niko!
> dachte doch wirklich der Winterpokal ist rum
> Aber am Sonntag sieht es deutlich besser aus;
> mein "Antrag" auf Sonntagsbiken wurde jedenfalls schon genehmigt



Ich fasse es nicht!
Im Winterpokal hunderte von Punkte sammeln, und kaum ist der Sommer dalol wird über die Temperaturen gejammert.

Da sind mir die Laaspher Mädels lieber.
Die treffen sich morgen Samstag um 11 Uhr am Wilhelmsplatz, also wer doch fahren will ohne zu jammern ist "Herzlich eingeladen"


----------



## Marzi (14. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr morgen beim Skiclub Burbach mit, sonst wär ich auch mit dem Mädels gefahren.
Mit den schlappen Hinterländern is ja nix mehr los


----------



## nikju (15. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10222


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Mai 2010)

Maickie schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht!
> Im Winterpokal hunderte von Punkte sammeln, und kaum ist der Sommer dalol wird über die Temperaturen gejammert.



Ja, ja 
nur vorm Ofen gehockt und Glühwein abgekippt, 
während wir uns im eisigen Winter versucht haben fit zu halten
...und nu lästern wollen


----------



## Maickie (15. Mai 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Ja, ja
> nur vorm Ofen gehockt und Glühwein abgekippt,
> während wir uns im eisigen Winter versucht haben fit zu halten
> ...und nu lästern wollen



Hallo empfindsamer Tattergreis!
Die ALTEN LEUTE erzählen auch immer noch vom 2.ten Weltkrieg.
 *Wir leben im HEUTE nicht im GESTERN*


----------



## Marzi (15. Mai 2010)

Mit denen ist halt nix mehr los.
Ich bin heut ne schöne Tour bei den guten Wetter gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minorearth (17. Mai 2010)

@maickie

seit wann fährst du denn rohloff???


----------



## Marzi (17. Mai 2010)

Das Rohloff hat der doch schon kaputt gemacht, das haben wir schon ewig net mehr gesehen


----------



## Maickie (17. Mai 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Das Rohloff hat der doch schon kaputt gemacht, das haben wir schon ewig net mehr gesehen



Das nehme ich nur noch wenn ich Alleine fahre, weil ich die NEIDISCHEN BLICKE nicht mehr ertrage.


----------



## minorearth (18. Mai 2010)

das schafft selbst der harald nicht die rohloff nabe kaputt zu machen......obwohl...hmm



Marzi schrieb:


> Das Rohloff hat der doch schon kaputt gemacht, das haben wir schon ewig net mehr gesehen


----------



## Marzi (19. Mai 2010)

Will noch jemand mit nach Rhens?
Ist allerdings Sonntags da darf ja net jeder fahren

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/


----------



## nikju (19. Mai 2010)

@ Marzi

...das klingt gut - ich denke ich bin dabei!
Welche Strecke - mittel oder lieber die lange?
Ich würde die lange anpeilen wollen...


----------



## Marzi (20. Mai 2010)

Die anderen aus dem Siegerland fahren die mittlere, könnten aber auch die lange fahren


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Mai 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Die anderen aus dem Siegerland fahren ...



WIE?
Es gibt wahrhaftig noch andere Siegerländer die Rad fahrn 
Ich hab noch keine gesehn! 

So ne Massenveranstaltung -außer der Velothon in Berlin- ist nix für mich;
auch an nem Samstag könnt ich mich net dafür begeistern,
wünsch euch aber schönes Wetter und gute Laune!


----------



## nikju (21. Mai 2010)

hmmm - will sich wohl keiner ein wenig in schöner Gegend quälen 
(mal von nicht einsatzbereiten Bikern abgesehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. Mai 2010)

Sollte noch einer ne Beschäfftigung für morgen suchen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10247


----------



## nikju (23. Mai 2010)

Hab mal einen Termin für'n 05.Juni reingestellt!
Treffpunkt hier in der Gegend - gefahren werden soll der Bike-Halbmarathon in Winterberg !

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10252

Die HP zum runterladen des Tracks:

http://www.bike-arena.de/entdeck_wa...ps_routing/mountainbike/der_bike_halbmarathon


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Mai 2010)

wer lust hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10279


----------



## beelzebob (30. Mai 2010)

muss mal kurz bei euch was fragen

was ist denn jetzt mit der Sackpfeife ?
Kann man da mit dem Lift hoch ?
Wenn ja gibt es Zeiten wann der Lift in Funktion ist.

Wie sieht es aus mit strecken trails ??

Wäre echt cool wenn ich mal ein paar infos bekommen 

Danke


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (31. Mai 2010)

HI, melde mich zurück vom Ausflug bei den Schmalspur-Bikern in der Hauptstadt 

@ Andi
Komme selbstverständlich mit!

Servus beelzebob,
die Sackpfeife ist XC-Land, da mußt du schon selber hochradeln um dich die trails runterstürzen zu können 
Es gibt da zwar einen Lift, aber der ist nur für die Sommer-Rodelbahn und im Winter für die Skifahrer von Nutzen.
Die interessanten Pfädchen sind auf der anderen Seite, da wo der Lift nicht ist!
Gruß nach MR


----------



## beelzebob (31. Mai 2010)

@ Gr.Kettenblatt

danke für die Infos

meinte nur in der OP was gelesen zu haben aber man(n) kann sich halt auch irren 

War auch noch nie da,
sollte ich vielleicht mal ausprobieren trotz schieben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Juni 2010)

beelzebob schrieb:


> meinte nur in der OP was gelesen zu haben



...das wird wohl der Slalom Wettbewerb gewesen sein!
Vor ein paar Wochen war neben der Skipiste ein Parcour mit Hindernissen und nem Sprung augebaut,
da hatten ein paar Freerider/Downhiller ihren Spaß.
Die sind auch mitm Lift befördert worden 

Das soll es wohl auch nochmal geben, vllt. ist das ja was für dich


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (4. Juni 2010)

@ nikju Tour
Biete für mogen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für einen biker + Rad(Ht) nach Winterberg an.
Bike-Transport erfolgt aufm Dachträger, kann deshalb kein Fully befördern
Pünktlich um 8:30Uhr aufm Obi-Parkplatz in Wallau, 
die andere Strecke über Hallenberg ist mal wieder gesperrt!
Der track ist übriges ziemlich dürftig und ungenau
-hab mir den ma nachgezeichnet


----------



## nikju (4. Juni 2010)

@die wo morgen mit wollen - 
habe auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (Fully oder HT)
Treffpunkt Obi Wallau 08.30 !

@Uwe - auf Dich ist doch immer wieder verlass! Danke. Hoffe aber doch das an fragwürdigen Stellen mal ein Schild oder so steht... wird schon klappen...

bis morgen


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. Juni 2010)

okee dann brauch ich ja net fahren haben wir ja genug fahrer dann kann ich einfach nur mim bike darunner rolle...


----------



## Maickie (8. Juni 2010)

Hey 
*Neues vom Pannenking.*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667515 

Ihr habt wohl recht, ich bekomme "*Alles Klein*" 

*Bisherige Statistik 2010:*

5x Platt
1x Felge durchgebremst (HS33)
1x XT-Nabe zerstört
1x Müsing-Rahmen gerissen 
Hoffentlich war's das vorerst.
Von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich abzusehen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Juni 2010)

bei mir:
3x platt
1x Laufrad zerstört



@maickie was haste da gemacht mim rahme, sturz? oder einfach so gerissen?


----------



## Maickie (9. Juni 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> bei mir:
> 3x platt
> 1x Laufrad zerstört
> 
> ...



Kein Sturz!
Hat immer sporadisch geknackt, nachdem ich vom Jagdberg Richtung Hainchen geknallt bin.
Als ich das generve Leid war, hab ich den Fehler gesucht, gefunden, und dann vorsichtig wieder heim gefahren.


----------



## nikju (9. Juni 2010)

..bei mir "nur" 2 * platt gefahren
lag aber an den Mountain King's


----------



## Marzi (9. Juni 2010)

1x Platt in 11 Monaten


----------



## LB-Biker (9. Juni 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> 1x Platt in 11 Monaten



6 x Platt in drei Tagen  ( scheiß Bunny Hop)


Moin, was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen, Trailsmäßig um die SP rum?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. Juni 2010)

@ LB-Biker
Im Bereich der Sacki gibt's zwar zwei nette, längere trails, 
aber ich denke ein Dirt-biker würd sich da eher drauf langweilen 
Vllt. könnte dir das Gelände bei der Hinterlandhalle/Dautphe gefallen!


----------



## minorearth (10. Juni 2010)

so ein riss ist doch kein grund von schrott zu sprechen.....

schnell schweisnaht dübber un schon läuft die kiste wieder,
das mache ich mittlerweile zwei, drei mal im jahr....

gruss an die schrotties von der SP



Maickie schrieb:


> Hey
> *Neues vom Pannenking.*
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667515
> ...


----------



## nikju (10. Juni 2010)

minorearth schrieb:


> so ein riss ist doch kein grund von schrott zu sprechen.....
> 
> schnell schweisnaht dübber un schon läuft die kiste wieder,
> das mache ich mittlerweile zwei, drei mal im jahr....
> ...




   
schon mal über was stabileres nachgedacht ?
Da fährt die Angst ja bei jedem Pfädchen mit...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. Juni 2010)

minorearth schrieb:


> das mache ich mittlerweile zwei, drei mal im jahr....



was treibst du denn nur mit deinen Rädern!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (10. Juni 2010)

nikju schrieb:


> Da fährt die Angst ja bei jedem Pfädchen mit...


Achso, deshalb müssen wir immer so lange auf den Harald warten  

Das ist doch ein ganz klarer Fall von Gewährleistung, oder? Kauf dir so'n "Plastikrad" wie ich das hab. Das ist (hoffentlich) für die Ewigkeit!


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ LB-Biker
> Im Bereich der Sacki gibt's zwar zwei nette, längere trails,
> aber ich denke ein Dirt-biker würd sich da eher drauf langweilen
> Vllt. könnte dir das Gelände bei der Hinterlandhalle/Dautphe gefallen!




Moin,
erstma danke für die infos!

Was gibt es denn da für Sachen?

Wäre evl. wirklich mal interessant, da es nur 30 km oder so weg ist.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. Juni 2010)

...bin da eigentlich der falsche Mann, ich weiß aber das man da wohl ein bisserl Spaß haben kann und sich auch mal gut ablegen kann 
da kann dir bestimmt ein Kollege mehr zu sagen;
die hüpfen da sozusagen öfter ma um die Wette 

Gruß aus dem Hinterland
Uwe


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Juni 2010)

servus,

http://videos.mtb-news.de/search/index/q:dautphe

hier im forum gibts sogar paar videos von der strecke.


gruß vom papst


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Juni 2010)

wer morje noch nix vor hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10335


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/search/index/q:dautphe
> 
> ...




das sind jetzt aber die Trails( hoffe ich).

Gibts auch Videos zu der Dirtline? Wäre ganz cool, habe gestern nämlich ******* gelabert, es sind 50 km, da lohnt es sich die Strecke vorher "virtuell" anzuschauen.

MfG


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Juni 2010)

ne dirtline gibts da net. nur so trails mit sprüngen, paar doubles, drops usw


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. Juni 2010)

Hi nach da oben,

Ich kann leider nicht mit euch Biken am Samstag da ich am Nachmittag/Abend 
auf eine Abschlussfeier einer Klasse von mir eingeladen bin !
Da die Tour relativ lange geht und ich mich natürlich dann nicht einfach nach dem 
BIKE ohne BARBECUE und ÄPPELWOI aus dem Staub machen möchte melde ich mich lieber ab.

Sorry !!!

Aber evtl. gibt demnächst mal eine schöne Tour über die Sackpfeife 
oder auf dem Rothaarsteig an einem Sonntag !!!!????
Müssen auch keine 100km sein !
Wenn schon dann mit min. 4500hm !!!
=;O) 

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ob der Michel auch ohne mich (schon wieder !) zu euch hoch kommt kann ich leider nicht sagen...... ????


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Juni 2010)

DIE TOUR AM SAMSTAG FÄLLT AUS! 
wetter soll net so gut werden...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. Juni 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Aber evtl. gibt demnächst mal eine schöne Tour über die Sackpfeife
> oder auf dem Rothaarsteig an einem Sonntag !!!!????
> Müssen auch keine 100km sein !


HI ihr da unten!
Na gut ihr Sonntagsfahrer ,
wie wäre es mit einer 50-60km/1000-1500Hm Tour am
*Sonntag* 04.07. oder *Sonntag* 11.07.2010
Sackpfeife, en paar Pfädche und ne Handvoll andere Schnapper könnt ich
für euch zusammenbasteln.
Sagt Bescheid bei Interesse, gutes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt!!!
Alle "Zutaten" könnten wir dann ja noch bequatschen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juni 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> HI ihr da unten!
> Na gut ihr Sonntagsfahrer ,
> wie wäre es mit einer 50-60km/1000-1500Hm Tour am
> *Sonntag* 04.07. oder *Sonntag* 11.07.2010
> ...



Hi Uwe,

Na das hört sich doch verdammt gut an !!!!!

Am 3.07. ist ein 3h-Rennen an dem wir teilnehmen da wir das letztes Jahr gewonnen haben und den Pokal 
wieder abliefern müssten aber das sollte uns am 4.07. nicht von ein paar Pfädchen abhalten !
Die Woche später geht bei mir nicht weil ich da auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bin !

Ich kläre das mit dem 04.07. noch mal ab, nicht das ich einen bereits bestehenden Termin vergessen habe !

Das wird ein Spaß !

Startzeit ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Juni 2010)

Ohh wei, ganz schön frisch heute;
gut das der Papst abgesagt hat!

@ Big Klaus
Startzeit kannst du dir aussuchen; gegen 11:00 hier in Biedenkopf vllt. ?
Strecke wird Tourencharakter haben, d.h. keine gewaltigen trails(alles mit Ht gut zu fahrn).
Hab da eine mit 52km und so um die 1200Hm im Angebot; denke das reicht um eine gewisse Erschöpfung herbeizuführen 
Würde ca. 3 bis 4 Std. dauern, dann noch was futtern/ballern
und am frühen Abend seid ihr wieder zu Haus...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juni 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Ohh wei, ganz schön frisch heute;
> gut das der Papst abgesagt hat!
> 
> @ Big Klaus
> ...



Hi Leute,

Aber richtig geregnet hat es heute bei euch auch nicht ! Oder ???
Bei uns hat es mal leicht genieselt aber kühl war's schon !

Das hört sich soweit alles sehr gut an !
Ein paar Pfädchen wären schon Cooooooooool !
Die Uhrzeit ist perfekt und liegt nicht vor dem Aufstehen..... !

Ich brauche noch grünes Licht für den 04.07. aber ich denke mal das dürfte klappen !?

Hey Uwe wie machts du das eigentlich an deinem Bikefreien Sonntag ????
Frau mit Sechs (natürlich mit ...ex), Handtäschchen, Schühchen bestochen oder auf Drogen gesetzt ???
=;O)

Ich melde mich sobald ich was weis !

Grüße von da unten 

Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Juni 2010)

Doch, am Nachmittag hat's ganz gut gepisst bei uns...

ok, wenn es sicher ist mit deiner Terminlage kannst du nochma schreiben
ich stelle den Termin dann auch ins LMB damit (hoffe) nochn paar Jungs mitkommen..
ach so: auf Täschchen und Drogen steht 'se net, aber mit den beiden anderen Sachen kann man schon was bewegen 

Lg nach FB/VB
Uwe


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Juni 2010)

Termin für Mittwoch (die Hinterländer fahrn noch ):
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10364


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. Juni 2010)

am 4.7 kann ich vielleicht auch könnte sein das ich dann wieder in der heimat bin.


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juni 2010)

so jungs man sieht sich dann in knapp 2 wochen. ab morje werden erst mal die alpen unsicher gemacht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Juni 2010)

Berg heil!!! Alpenpapst

steht nix mehr im LMB von uns;
das geht nu wirklich net!
Nochma ne etwas längere Runde fürn August, wer mag 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10115


----------



## Marzi (24. Juni 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Berg heil!!! Alpenpapst
> 
> steht nix mehr im LMB von uns;
> das geht nu wirklich net!
> ...



Hättest mal besser ein Termin für Samstag gemacht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Juni 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Hättest mal besser ein Termin für....



kein Thema, bitte schön
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10386

...wenn sich bis 10:00 keiner anmeldet fahr ich direkt in den Wald


----------



## Marzi (25. Juni 2010)

Gut dann kann ich morgen ja mal beim Balzer vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Juni 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Hättest mal besser ein Termin für Samstag gemacht



Hey Kalenderprofi,

Das ist doch "leider" ein Samstag !!!!!!!!



Grüße Klaus

Hey Uwe ich sehe du hast mich erhöhrt und den Rothaarsteig eingebaut ! 
Wenn das so ist dann muss ich halt auch mal einen Samstag möglich machen !!!!


----------



## Marzi (25. Juni 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hey Kalenderprofi,
> 
> Das ist doch "leider" ein Samstag !!!!!!!!



Ich meinte ja auch ein Termin für diesen Samstag


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Juni 2010)

Termine!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10406

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6875


----------



## nikju (30. Juni 2010)

wer am Samstag -außer Fußball- noch nix vor und Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10430

PS: suche noch ne günstige Kurbelgarnitur


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juli 2010)

Samstag gibts Radfahrwetter!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10466


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. Juli 2010)

oh wei!
Das gibt dieses Jahr einen heißen Tanz um die Krone des Plattenkönigs.
Gestern hatte ich meinen 6.Plattfuß in 2010 zu beheben 
Ob das Kraken-Orakel schon wüsste wer es wird? 

Wer Lust hat; ausnahmsweise ma keine -papst od. kettenblatt tour 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10486


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Juli 2010)

mhh schade da kann ich net, muss am di mal zum zahndoc mich um ein neue zahn kümmern..


viel zu heiß zum biken, am samstag warn wir um bonn/köln unterwegs. 38° mir zu heiß hab zeitweise mal wieder gedacht, du idiot warum tust du dir das an


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (11. Juli 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> viel zu heiß zum biken, am samstag warn wir um bonn/köln unterwegs. 38° mir zu heiß hab zeitweise mal wieder gedacht, du idiot warum tust du dir das an



Wer weiß, evt. warst du auch vom Vorabend noch ein bisschen geschwächt...


----------



## nikju (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Juli 2010)

so langsam wandle ich auf Haralds Spuren!
Hab heut mitten im Wald meine Sattelstütze etwas kürzer gemacht 




15 km heimradeln im Wiegetritt oder mit Sattel in Kinderposition :kotz:
...bin wohl doch zu "fett" für diesen Sport!


----------



## Marzi (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## Maickie (18. Juli 2010)

denke meinen Titel werde ich doch los


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Juli 2010)

Wer morgen Zeit&Lust hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10533


----------



## minorearth (22. Juli 2010)

ritchey wcs, immer das leichte zeug das hällt ja auch nix.....
hättest dir ja einen ast im richtigen Ø suchen können, dann hätteste den zwischer deine zwei hälften gedrückt und hättest ein fully gehabt!





Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> so langsam wandle ich auf Haralds Spuren!
> Hab heut mitten im Wald meine Sattelstütze etwas kürzer gemacht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Juli 2010)

@ minorearth
HI, ewig nix gesehn von dir!
Fährst du noch Rad oder betreibst du nur noch Lampenbau 

Hm, hab schon wieder so`n leichtes Stangerl,
dann will ich ma hoffen das der Loco motion Recht hat
und eine Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze nicht bricht!
Die gab es da zum halben Preis, da konnt ich nicht widerstehn 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (23. Juli 2010)

Wat willste denn mit soen Plastikkram


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Juli 2010)

Man, sei ma net so "altbacken" 
Ihr sagt doch immer ich würd viel zu lang an dem altmodischem Kram festhalten!
In diesem Sinne: Offen für neue Materialien & Techniken!


----------



## weltraumpapst (26. Juli 2010)

wird zeit das ich so langsam mal wieder richtig ins bikegeschäft einsteige. 
dieses wochenende wieder so ausm leben geballert. gestern ganz besonders, weiss nix mehr bin darum gefallen und musste heim gebracht werden. heute morje mit schuhe hose und so im bett wach geworden...


----------



## Marzi (26. Juli 2010)

Komapapst halt


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10579


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Juli 2010)

bin ich aufm weg in die schweiz


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (31. Juli 2010)

Die im August geplante Latroper Runde hab ich ersatzlos gestrichen, sollte die einer von euch im LMB suchen.
Ist einfach kein geeigneter Termin für die Tour zu finden
und nu hab ich keinen Bock mehr dazu!
Am 14. und 28. haben viele keine Zeit und am 21.August ist da Sauerland Marathon; 
der geht über die schönsten Streckenabschnitte der Runde!
Da wäre es "unvorteilhaft" den Rennteilnehmern auf dem Pfädchen nach Latrop runter entgegenzubrettern 

Vllt. gibt's ja nächstes Jahr noch ne Chance


----------



## Marzi (1. August 2010)

Im September kann man auch biken

Die Hochflächentour würd ich auch noch mal gern fahren.


----------



## nikju (4. August 2010)

für die wo am Samstag locker radeln wollen 
(weil der Freitag so hart war)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10611


----------



## minorearth (8. August 2010)

ich fahre noch rad, denn ohne gehts nicht.....
lampen baue ich wenn ich bock dazu habe ;-)

ich schaffe das in der woche zu euren terminen leider nicht da ich scheiß lange arbeitszeiten habe!

da ich mitte letzten jahres und anfang diesen jahre jeweils einen kleinen unfall hatte bin ich momentant noch etwas am hinterherfahren.....aber es wird!





Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ minorearth
> HI, ewig nix gesehn von dir!
> Fährst du noch Rad oder betreibst du nur noch Lampenbau
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minorearth (8. August 2010)

@maikie
@marzi
@gr. kettenblatt
@gt hinterland
@weltraumpapst
@matthen

(zusammengefasst quasi die backwhistleblower der ersten stunde)

einladung zur polterhochzeit am 14.08. in Eibelsh. im Buergerh. ab 20h.

ich habe leider keinen termin eingestellt an diesem tag im lmb, naja ich denke ihr findet den weg.....

vielleicht bis dahin!

c


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10659


----------



## Marzi (14. August 2010)

minorearth schrieb:


> @maikie
> @marzi
> @gr. kettenblatt
> @gt hinterland
> ...



Dann wünsch ich euch beiden alles Gute, konnte leider nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## Maickie (15. August 2010)

Hallo Christian

Dem möchte Ich mich anschließen,viel Glück Euch Beiden.
Darfst dich trotzdem mal sehen lassen, oder eine Tour veranstalten, 
auch wenn wir Euch nicht besuchen konnten.

     lg


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. August 2010)

Hallo Leute von heute....
Samstag(21.08.) will ich mir den Taunus angucke, 
mit dem Stollengaul natürlich 
wer Lust hat kann gern mitgucke; dann bitte PN

Hatte angedacht gegen 9:00 Uhr hier loszufahrn
Start/Ziel ist Köppern bei Friedberg, direkt an der A5
Die Runde hat 62km und so übern Daumen 1300Hömes,
bissche Forstweg, Kastelle, Limestrail, Feldberg und sowas


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. August 2010)

DÖNER-RUNDE :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10706


----------



## weltraumpapst (23. August 2010)

mhhh schade  kann ich net am mittwoch abend düse ich mal nach kölle...


----------



## weltraumpapst (23. August 2010)

wer am samstag lust hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10709


----------



## morkvomork1 (26. August 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> wer am samstag lust hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10709




Schade, der Wetterbericht verheißt ja nichts gutes für das WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10715

...klingt nach 'ner schönen Runde 

Hat evt. jemand Lust da hinzufahrn/mitzukommen?


----------



## nikju (26. August 2010)

@ Uwe - klingt sehr gut - bin ich aber im Urlaub


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (26. August 2010)

Hey Niko, Urlaub?!
da wird man nur unfit von 
nur da rumliegen un Flaschbier saufen...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (29. August 2010)

noch paar Mitfahrmöglichkeiten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10716

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10730


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. September 2010)

hab gerade paar cleats gefunden die noch gut sind, müssten für SPD pedale sein. ihr seit doch alles SPD fahrer. will se jemand für lau haben?  sonst fliegen se in müll


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. September 2010)

und ewig ruft das Kettenblatt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10784


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. September 2010)

...heute bei der Ahlertsberg-Runde; 
war wohl doch eins zuviel


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. September 2010)

*


Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:







...heute bei der Ahlertsberg-Runde; 
war wohl doch eins zuviel 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Gutes Thema
Was haltet Ihr davon, eine kleine 
Biker - Party 
zu machen?
Der Uwe und ich haben ja noch so kleine Fässchen die gerne geleert werden möchten
Wer hat von Euch Hinterländer Bikern lust?
Vorschläge für eine geeignete Location und was bzw ob wir eine Party überhaupt machen wollen, könnern wir ja hier besprechen!*


----------



## Marzi (11. September 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...heute bei der Ahlertsberg-Runde;
> war wohl doch eins zuviel




Kommt davon wenn man alles alleine säuft


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. September 2010)

wer morje lust auf bier und würstchen hat, ist gerne bei mir aufm geburtstag eingeladen. los gehen tut es um 16 uhr ende so 20-21 uhr weil dann ruft die kirmes.


----------



## Maickie (17. September 2010)

Hey
Wer Bock hat sich dreckig und nass zu machen, darf gerne mitkommen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10821


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Oktober 2010)

wer gerne mit will:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10893

...ich fahr auch Sonntags, im wettertechnischem Notfall


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Oktober 2010)

sonntag schönes wetter das muss noch mal genutzt werden. und bestimmt die letzte große tour dieses jahr. allso alle man noch mal an start


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Oktober 2010)

GENAU!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (1. Oktober 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> wer gerne mit will:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10893
> 
> ...ich fahr auch Sonntags, im wettertechnischem Notfall



Würde ja auch gern mitfahren aber Samstag auf Sonntag steht die erste Nacht in der neuen Heimat an....


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (4. Oktober 2010)

@ CUBE-Sprinter

dann gibt's ja nächstes Jahr vllt. ma ne schöne Tour in deiner neuen Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Oktober 2010)

wer lust hat ....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10931


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (9. Oktober 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ CUBE-Sprinter
> 
> dann gibt's ja nächstes Jahr vllt. ma ne schöne Tour in deiner neuen Heimat



Hab mir vorgestern schon Kartenmaterial besorgt um für euch eine schöne Tour auszuarbeiten.


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Oktober 2010)

mittlerweile war der reinhard zum 286 mal auf dem entenberg, cooler typ


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (17. Oktober 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> mittlerweile war der reinhard zum 286 mal auf dem entenberg, cooler typ



Korrigiere: Mit heutigem Datum 290x


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Oktober 2010)

hab ne coole tour entdeckt.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45832.html

ne tour rund um marburg, die videos sehen net schlecht aus. trails, treppen usw.


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand ne sattelsütze 31,6 daheim rumfliegen, die er verkaufen will? bräucht nämlich mal eine


----------



## TrailRowdy (19. Oktober 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> mittlerweile war der reinhard zum 286 mal auf dem entenberg, cooler typ


was ist denn der entenberg? ist das auch bei der sackpfeife?? kenne da nur den kleeberg...


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. Oktober 2010)

TrailRowdy schrieb:


> was ist denn der entenberg? ist das auch bei der sackpfeife?? kenne da nur den kleeberg...



der entenberg ist bei breidenstein/niederlaasphe. das ist da wo die gleitschirmflieger starten. gibt aber auch paar nette kurze trails da


----------



## TrailRowdy (20. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, werde ich mal suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Oktober 2010)

wer lust hat....


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10990


----------



## nikju (22. Oktober 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> wer lust hat....
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10990




... Lust schon - aber keine Zeit...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Oktober 2010)

Recht muß recht bleiben 



...hab ich bei nem anderen Kollegen im Album gefunden


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Oktober 2010)

der typ hat se net mehr alle


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Oktober 2010)

wer morje lust hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11016


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Oktober 2010)

wer am samstag lust hat... wetter soll noch mal richtig gut werden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasttrailrider (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs was geht ab, wir haben schon zwei Teams angelegt für den Winterpokal.


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/224

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/313   hier im Team 2 iss noch PLatz


----------



## ironmann5 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute das iss mein Sohn der Marcel, war mit seinem Akount angemeldet. Er wohnt jetzt bei mir und ist gut unterwegs mit dem MTB


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Fasttrailrider   
Hallo Marcel, dann mach den "Alten" in deinem team ma ordentlich Dampf 

Bei uns ist dieses Jahr tote Hose in Sachen Winterpokal;
haben alle -incl. mir- keinen Bock!
Kann sein das ich so auf den letzten Drücker noch wo mitmache, aber dann auch nur Rolle und paar outdoor-km an warmen Tagen.
Ansonsten futtern und Speck ansetzen 

Dann friert mir ma net fest am Sattel


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Oktober 2010)

genau ich werde auch winterpause machen was biken angeht. nur bei schönem trockenem wetter geht es mal auf den hobel, und net mit aller gewalt bei regen und eiseskälte biken. da hab ich kein bock mehr zu. glaub werd auch so langsam alt 
ausserdem bin ich ja auch ein pistenpapst, d.h. hoffentlich wieder sehr viel skifahrn wie letztes jahr.


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (28. Oktober 2010)

Mit den Hinterländern ist ja auch nix mehr los!!! Der letzte Winterpokal war doch eine super Motivation für's Wintertraining. Ich war im März so fit wie lang nicht mehr.... draus gemacht hab ich allerdings nix  Ich fänd's supi, wenn wir auf die Schnelle zwei Teams zusammen bekommen würden. 

*Leute, gebt euch einen Ruck, sonst werdet ihr über'n Winter fett und schwoodig und im Frühjahr wird wieder über den fetten Ranzen gejammert!!!!*

*Ohne Winterpokal:*






*Mit Winterpokal:*


----------



## Marzi (29. Oktober 2010)

gut das ich schon dick bin


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Oktober 2010)

mhhh na gut, könne ja ein team oder so machen. werde es aber trotzdem net all zu wild angehn   ich wäre gern ein bär, die brauchen sich umso was keine gedanken machen die halten einfach winterschlaf  

name für ein team würde ich sagen. SackpfeifenRider


----------



## Marzi (30. Oktober 2010)

Wir könnten ja am Montag gleich ne Winterpokaltour machen, aber ihr habt ja kein Feiertag


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2010)

ich hab quasi die ganze nächste woche feiertag


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2010)

hab dann mal ein team gegründet... 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/371


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (30. Oktober 2010)

Wieviel Punkte muß ich denn erreichen wenn ich bei dir im Team mitmache?


----------



## TrailRowdy (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Sackpfeifen Fans!
Auf Facebook wurde eine Gruppe gegründet: Pro Bikepark Sackpfeife 
Für alle, die sich einen Bikepark auf der Sackpfeife wünschen! 
Also ich wünsch mir das!!!! Wenn ihr euch das ebenfalls wünscht....BEITRETEN!!!!!


----------



## weltraumpapst (31. Oktober 2010)

TrailRowdy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sackpfeifen Fans!
> Auf Facebook wurde eine Gruppe gegründet: Pro Bikepark Sackpfeife
> Für alle, die sich einen Bikepark auf der Sackpfeife wünschen!
> Also ich wünsch mir das!!!! Wenn ihr euch das ebenfalls wünscht....BEITRETEN!!!!!




wünsch mir das auch, aber hab kein facebook...

@peter egal wieviele 1 punkt reicht


----------



## Marzi (31. Oktober 2010)

Dann kann ich ja mitmachen, wollte so 36 Punkte schaffen


----------



## ironmann5 (1. November 2010)

Hallo ihr SackPfeifen wie geht es Euch, mir nicht so gut bin gestern beim MTB Training umgefallen und hab mir den Mittelfinger angebrochen. So ne sch..... und das jetzt wo der Winterpokal Losgeht. Der Night-ride am 20.11. hat sich erst mal erledigt es wird ein Kurzfristiger Termin Angesetzt, und Ihr bekommt dann Bescheid. Was ist mit dem Rest aus Biedenkopf und der Umgebung haben die keinen Bock auf Winterpokal.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. November 2010)

@ironman GUTE BESSERUNG! 


also ein platz ist noch frei im team der sackpfeifenrider


----------



## ironmann5 (1. November 2010)

Danke dir. Hab gesessen das wohl ein Bike-park auf der Sackpfeife geplant ist. Ist da was wahres dran.


----------



## Marzi (1. November 2010)

Den Platz der noch frei ist wird bestimmt der Uwe nehmen

So wie ich das verstanden habe wird der Park nur von einigen gewünscht.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. November 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Hab gesessen das wohl ein Bike-park auf der Sackpfeife geplant ist. Ist da was wahres dran.



mhh keine ahnung, cool wär es schon. aber was offizielles hab ich bisher noch net gehört. ein wiesesslaom wurde da schon 2mal veranstaltet. aber auch net von der stadt aus, sondert privat quasi. die leute von der sackpfeife hatten da aber nix gegen. wir durften sogar samt bikes mim lift fahren. war ne lustige sache der wiesenslalom aber in kleingladenbach, der war um welten besser und länger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. November 2010)

Bike-Park auf der Beutelflöte 
*ABGELEHNT!* Ohh, jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt Haue 
WEIL...dann kämen die ganzen Berg-ab Fuzzies(die zu faul sind berauf zu fahrn) mit ihren 20kg Monstern 
und würden zu Hauf unseren schönen Hausberg belagern


----------



## Marzi (2. November 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Bike-Park auf der Beutelflöte
> *ABGELEHNT!* Ohh, jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt Haue
> WEIL...dann kämen die ganzen Berg-ab Fuzzies(die zu faul sind berauf zu fahrn) mit ihren 20kg Monstern
> und würden zu Hauf unseren schönen Hausberg belagern



Da die meisten mit dem Auto anreisen, können die auch ja gleich bis Winterberg durchbrettern dann bleibt uns wenigstens der Anblick erspart


----------



## renneh1234 (3. November 2010)

Für alle die es wollen und auch die die es nicht wollen  :
Nachdem jetzt der Kletterpark auf die Sackpfeife kommt werden auch die Planungen für einen Bikepark konkret. Also mich freut das sehr und unserer Sackpfeife tut das auch gut!


----------



## yellow618 (3. November 2010)

renneh1234 schrieb:


> Für alle die es wollen und auch die die es nicht wollen  :
> Nachdem jetzt der Kletterpark auf die Sackpfeife kommt werden auch die Planungen für einen Bikepark konkret. Also mich freut das sehr und unserer Sackpfeife tut das auch gut!



Ich finds auch super!


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. November 2010)

yeah bikepark sackpfeife  na dann bin ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt...
ach wenn se gerad schon dabei sind könne se ja noch an den ohgv turm klettergriffe dran schrauben und einen kletterturm raus machen. dann wär ich restlos glücklich


----------



## Marzi (4. November 2010)

Bikepark, Kletterturm soen Humbug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailRowdy (4. November 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Bikepark, Kletterturm soen Humbug


Du kannst ja dann auf den Entenberg ausweichen...


----------



## stereo35 (5. November 2010)

TrailRowdy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sackpfeifen Fans!
> Auf Facebook wurde eine Gruppe gegründet: Pro Bikepark Sackpfeife
> Für alle, die sich einen Bikepark auf der Sackpfeife wünschen!
> Also ich wünsch mir das!!!! Wenn ihr euch das ebenfalls wünscht....BEITRETEN!!!!!




tach! hab zu diesem thema den stand der dinge unter deinem titel:bikepark-sackpfeife aufgeführt!


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. November 2010)

soso dann is das wp team ja jetz vollständig


----------



## ironmann5 (14. November 2010)

Hallo Bike Kollegen suche noch immer eine oder zwei Federgabeln gut gebraucht. Entweder 8o mm oder 100 mm für mein Winterbiker und für meinen Sohn.
Danke
Gerne könnt ihr mir eine Mail wenn´s geht mit Bild senden.

[email protected]


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. November 2010)

hab leider nix für dich, alles selber im gebrauch


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (16. November 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> soso dann is das wp team ja jetz vollständig


Da lässt sich der Uwe erstmal feiern und dann schuppdiepup werden gleich 43 Punkte eingetragen...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. November 2010)

Wollte ja garnet, 
aber einer muß dem lahmen Haufen hier ja schließlich Beine machen 

@  Punkte waren schon gleich eingetragen; nur noch net im team
das ging dann automatisch nachdem mich der Teamgründer zugelassen hatte


----------



## Maickie (25. November 2010)

Vielleicht macht das ja hiermit mehr Spass?

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/spike-reifen-t-4704-1.html


----------



## Steinie (27. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon mmal einer was genaueres vom "Sackpfeifenmarathon 2011"
gehört?
Die von "Das Sportwerk" wollen da wohl was auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. November 2010)

nööö das is das erste was ich höre. auf der sackpfeife geht es ja rund bikepark, marathon wird das hinterland ja  noch zum bikemekka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. November 2010)

@ Sacki-Bikemarathon
hab da auch keine Infos zu 
wär aber bestimmt gut besucht, die Veranstaltung 

jetzt regiert da oben aber erstma die weiße Pracht!


----------



## nikju (27. November 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> jetzt regiert da oben aber erstma die weiße Pracht!




@Uwe - Winterhelm ?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. November 2010)

Ja! 
prima Teil, geht beim Sturz net kaputt und is schön warm


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. November 2010)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> jetzt regiert da oben aber erstma die weiße Pracht!



is mir zu kalt zum bike, verkrieche mich lieber unter ner warmen decke. ohh wai werde von jahr zu jahr fauler im winter


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. November 2010)

so gerade das erste mal schnee geschoben, hoffe wir könne bald das bike gegen die ski eintauschen!!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (29. November 2010)

Steinie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat schon mmal einer was genaueres vom "Sackpfeifenmarathon 2011"
> gehört?
> Die von "Das Sportwerk" wollen da wohl was auf die Beine stellen.



Der TSV Eifa ist dabei diesen Marathon zu planen. Wenn er denn stattfindet, dann Mitte/Ende August. Es wird wohl einen 50 Km Runde mit 2000 Hm und jede Menge Pfädchen geben. 

Wenn der Bikepark auf der Sackpfeife auch realisiert wird, dann ist das aus Sicht des Radsportes im Hinterland echt mal wieder ein Lichtblick. Da lassen wir uns doch alle gern mal positiv überraschen oder???


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. November 2010)

ohh ja, wäre beides ne coole sache!  aber ich persönliche glaube das das mit dem marathon eher was gibts als wie mit dem bikepark. aber wenn ich die wahl hätte würde ich mich eher für den bikepark entscheiden


----------



## TrailRowdy (30. November 2010)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Der TSV Eifa ist dabei diesen Marathon zu planen. Wenn er denn stattfindet, dann Mitte/Ende August. Es wird wohl einen 50 Km Runde mit 2000 Hm und jede Menge Pfädchen geben.
> 
> Wenn der Bikepark auf der Sackpfeife auch realisiert wird, dann ist das aus Sicht des Radsportes im Hinterland echt mal wieder ein Lichtblick. Da lassen wir uns doch alle gern mal positiv überraschen oder???



Ein paar Infos zum Marathon  Ja, 50 km mit über 2000 Hm stimmen, aber der Termin soll eher im ersten Teil der Saison sein... soviel heute.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Dezember 2010)

TrailRowdy schrieb:


> 50 km mit über 2000 Hm stimmen



ich will's gesehn haben sagt der Blinde 
...da würde ich glatt gegen wetten

Aber wer weiß, vllt. verschieben die ja die Alpen ins Hinterland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gude wie aus dem Verschneiten Hessen Land, meinem Finger geht es wider gut wie ihr seht, und bei euch alles Rocker oder was.


----------



## Marzi (21. Dezember 2010)

Schön das der Finger wieder heile ist, dann steht der Nachtfahrt auf den Vulkan nichts mehr im Weg, außer vielleicht 80cm Neuschnee


----------



## weltraumpapst (21. Dezember 2010)

jo läuft, bikes sind alle im winterschlaf. im moment is die ski und apres ski saison im gange


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Dezember 2010)

HI,
hoffe ihr hattet alle reichlich was unterm Baum!
Die Kettenblätter wünschen euch kalorienreiche Festtage und einen fröhlichen Jahreswechsel


----------



## weltraumpapst (25. Dezember 2010)

wünsche ich auch!


----------



## Marzi (25. Dezember 2010)

ebenfalls frohes Fressen oder auch Fest

Hab schon ordentlich gefuttert, aber bei mir kommt es auf die paar Kalorienbomben auch net mehr drauf an
glaub ich muss mich bald mal wieder quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (26. Dezember 2010)

Jo endlich vorbei die olle Fresserei, morgen geht es wieder auf Bike auch der Schnee hält uns nicht auf.


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Dezember 2010)

die fresserei is net das schlimme... eher die sauferei!  im moment breche ich darin alle rekorde, freitag morje bis halb zehn unterwegs gewesen und gestern morje bis sieben


----------



## Marzi (27. Dezember 2010)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> die fresserei is net das schlimme... eher die sauferei!  im moment breche ich darin alle rekorde, freitag morje bis halb zehn unterwegs gewesen und gestern morje bis sieben



Komapapst


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Dezember 2010)

nächstes jahr wird alles besser!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Schön das der Finger wieder heile ist, dann steht der Nachtfahrt auf den Vulkan nichts mehr im Weg, außer vielleicht 80cm Neuschnee



Hi Marzi,

Du bist nicht ganz korrekt informiert !!! 

Es handelt sich um 1m Schnee auf dem HH !!!

Oh Stop du meintest ja Neuschnee das kommt schon eher hin !



Grüße Klaus


----------



## Marzi (28. Dezember 2010)

Egal, auf jeden Fall zu viel um im Wald zu biken 
Ich dreh jetzt mal ne bibberrunde über die Strasse


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Dezember 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Egal, auf jeden Fall zu viel um im Wald zu biken
> Ich dreh jetzt mal ne bibberrunde über die Strasse



Na dann viel Spaß mein lieber Schneeschieber !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Übrigens habe ich mich bereits für die Vogesentour eingetragen und hoffe du bist auch dabei ???


----------



## Marzi (28. Dezember 2010)

Vogesentour? Mal schauen ob ich mich im Frühjahr genug quäle, damit ich die überhaupt schaffe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Dezember 2010)

Marzi schrieb:


> Vogesentour? Mal schauen ob ich mich im Frühjahr genug quäle, damit ich die überhaupt schaffe



Ach paperlapapp du weist doch auf dich warten wir am liebsten ! 

War'n Joke !!!!

Grüße und nen guten Rutsch an alle Biedenköpper Nasen !

Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Wünsche Ich auch


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. Januar 2011)

bei so nem Feuerwerk gibt's bestimmt ein gutes 2011 

bleibt vor allem zu hoffen das es auch wettertechnisch besser wie das letzte Jahr wird 
damit man bissche Radeln kann


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen.

Habe mich mal zu eurer 8terbahntour im April angemeldet. Ist zwar ein paar Kilometer von meiner Heimat entfernt, aber ich hab mal Lust auf was Neues.

Grüße aus dem Rheinland.


----------



## Marzi (4. Januar 2011)

Gastfahrer sind immer gern gesehen mich nehmen Sie ja auch immer wieder mit, obwohl wenn ich aus dem Siegerland komme


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (4. Januar 2011)

@ Handlampe

HI Uwe
Kann mich dem Marzi nur anschließen: Neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehn
...die bekannten natürlich auch 
Denke das wird ne schöne Runde und hoffe die Anfahrt lohnt sich für dich.
Die 8erBahn hat Tourcharakter, d.h. ständig atemberaubende singletrails darfst du nicht erwarten aber interessant ist's allemal.

Wünschen wir uns bis dahin schönes Wetter
Gruß Uwe


----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Januar 2011)

braucht jemand ein bionicon? oder kennt jemand einen der eins brauch?

ach und ein hot chili+gabel+steuersatz+lenker+vorbau+sattelstütze hätte ich auch noch abzugeben...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. Januar 2011)

Räumungsverkauf
beim papst 

da gibt's doch bestimmt alles fast geschenkt


----------



## Marzi (6. Januar 2011)

Oh je, jetzt will der Papst alles verkaufen und die schönen Bikes verfeieren


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Januar 2011)

nee keine angst geld wird net versoffen 
will quasi ne fusion durchführen. will mir das reed kaufen von bionicon, is quasi ne mischung aus hot chili + edison. vorteile von beiden kommbiniert und hat noch features die die beiden net haben.

http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/reed140air

die farbe wird es aber net geben, blau wäre die farbe die ich mir nehmen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (7. Januar 2011)

Wie und dann nur noch 1 Radel?
Würd das Hardtail ja behalten, ständig mit nem Fully fahren ist doch auch nix.

Hab jetzt auch mal mein Ersatzrad fertig, leider mußte ich dafür den Silberpfeil schlachten


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Januar 2011)

@ Marzi ... leider mußte ich dafür den Silberpfeil schlachten
CUBE geschlachtet und dem Harald zum Fraß vorgeworfen 

gäb ja auch noch 'ne Option für die Fusion vom papst:
Gespenst verjagen, Edison schlachten und Schote behalten; 
...ach der Andi wird's schon richten 

PS: gefällt mir gut das Radon!


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Müßte nur noch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit das Shadowschaltwerk in den Müll werfen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Januar 2011)

jo, das taugt naut!

aber sonst: Magura Bremse, Shimano XT Gruppe, ALBERT Alpencross!...
na gut vom billigen Ritchey-Zeugs ma abgesehn, gute Wahl


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Januar 2011)

jop genau back to the roots, nur noch ein bike.


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Die billigen Ritchyteile reichen doch vollkommen, is mir doch egal ob der Esel 100 Gramm schwerer ist

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner 2. Spessarttour der Uwe muß da ja noch mal fahren und ich hab da grad was gefunden

http://www.bikewald.de/Hochspessart_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-151-96-1.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Januar 2011)

hört sich net schlecht an die tour


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Jo oder die Pfädchentour

http://www.bikewald.de/Pfad_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-149-94-1.htm


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Januar 2011)

Nöö Peter, den Spessart hab ich letzten Sommer im zweiten Anlauf bezwungen 
der trailanstieg zur Aurora-Hütte ist mir noch in "guter" Erinnerung!
Aber wenn die Tour zustande kommt, könnt ich mich natürlich anschließen


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Wie bist die Tour heimlich ohne uns gefahren?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Januar 2011)

Genau, ihr fahrt mir immer so schnell.
Bei dem Gehetze leg ich mich ma schnell aufs Maul 

Bist aber garnet aufm aktuellen Stand, ist doch schon ein alter Hut!
Die Bilder der Tour stehen doch schon monatelang in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Hättest ja mal bescheid sagen können, ich hätte dann im Hohen Knuck bei nem schlappen Seppel auf dich gewartet


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Januar 2011)

das war lecker das zeug! 

ich bin im moment auch ein schlapper seppel



peter wir müssen ja noch die 12 achthunderter fahren


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Da will ich grad garnicht drüber nachdenken zu schlapp
Oder wir machen ne 3 Tagestour raus


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Januar 2011)

oder noch besser falls ich die bikes losbekomme kaufe ich mir ein EBIKE


----------



## Marzi (8. Januar 2011)

Ich kauf mir ambesten ne Enduro wozu hab ich denn damals den Motoradführerschein gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Januar 2011)

http://www.bierbike.de/

das is das richtig für uns peter


----------



## Marzi (9. Januar 2011)

Fährt das ding alleine oder müßen der Harry und der Uwe trampeln?


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Januar 2011)

die müssen trampeln wir legen die füße hoch und trinken bier

so das bionicon hab ich wie es aussieht schon mal los, ging schnell 2 std im bikemarkt und schon is es weg

dem neue bike schon mal ein schritt näher


----------



## Marzi (10. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir doch lieber ein Liteville 301


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. Januar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch lieber ein Liteville 301




nööö viel zu teuer, beim bionicon bekomme ich rahmen + dämpfer + gabel + steuersatz + lenker für ca. 2200 

litevile kostet nur der rahmen mit dämpfer 1960  !

die rahmen vom bionicon sieht genau so aus wie beim litevile( dämpfer sitzt unter dem oberrohr, ist aber im entdefekt billiger, sieht besser aus, kann die geometrie verstellen und bionicon gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Marzi (10. Januar 2011)

Du hast ja nur Angst das dann der Sascha nicht mehr mit Dir fährt


----------



## weltraumpapst (12. Januar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Du hast ja nur Angst das dann der Sascha nicht mehr mit Dir fährt



mag er kein liteville?


----------



## Marzi (12. Januar 2011)

Mag er nicht und die Fahrer auch nicht


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Januar 2011)

so heut die bikesaison 2011 eröffnet!
es wurde auch gleich richtig nass, sind quasi durch die lahn gefahren 
paar cm haben gefehlt und das wasser hätte bis zum oberrohr gestanden, mit der strömung wars ganz easy aber gegen die ströhmung musste man schon bissl rein treten 
is aber keiner ins wasser gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinie (14. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich wart ihr mit Winterschlampen(Bikes) unterwegs.
Das Wasser geht überall rein.
Wollte eigentlich Sonntag mal ne Runde Radweg drehen aber bis dahin is Wallau wohl Abgessoffen!
Beste Grüße aus dem Wittiland


----------



## weltraumpapst (15. Januar 2011)

ich hab ja nur noch ne winterschlampe...
ja das is im moment bissl doof, im wald liegt noch schnee und der radweg is überflutet


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Januar 2011)

HI ihr Bikekumpane,
mich würd ma interessieren wieviel *km & Hm* ihr *in 2010* so gestrampelt habt.
Reine Neugier, will das nur ma so wissen ob ich da im Schnitt liege!
Könnt mir auch ne PN schicken; wegen der Prahlerei  
Grüsse vom Kettenblatt

...der Harry hat bestimmt die Pole


----------



## Marzi (16. Januar 2011)

Sag ich lieber nicht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Januar 2011)

doch mach ma, ich sags auch net weiter


----------



## nikju (17. Januar 2011)

@Uwe: ...liege ziemlich hinten glaube ich - waren nur 
2.800 KM und 45.000 HM 
Ob's dieses Jahr mehr wird ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Januar 2011)

ich kann es net nachgucken... festplatte von meinem laptop is kaputt und die batterien vom tacho sind leer, was ein teufelskreis

aber ich meine es müssten so 3000 - 3500km & 50000 - 60000hm gewesen sein. war net viel letztes jahr, dieses jahr wird alles besser


----------



## Marzi (17. Januar 2011)

Glaub dann steh ich doch garnicht so schlecht da  ich weiß aber net genau wie viel, muß ich ers zu Hause gucken.

3600km 60000hm könnten es gewesen sein 2009 waren es noch 6600km


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Januar 2011)

also peter dann müssen wir wieder zuschlagen dieses jahr!


----------



## Marzi (17. Januar 2011)

jo, dieses Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Januar 2011)

aber erst mal brauch ich ein neues bike

brauch noch jemand ein chris king steuersatz oder ein tune vorbau? die teile hab ich noch übrig...


----------



## nikju (17. Januar 2011)

...hätte noch 'nen Lenker...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Januar 2011)

Hey, danke für die statistischen Infos!
War ja doch net so übel für mich das Jahr,
obwohl ich auch weniger hatte wie in 2009.
Dank der Trainingsverwaltung kann ich's genau sagen, 
wen es interessiert: 5048km / 80800Hm +1892km Rolle/Hirsch
Dieses Jahr versuche ich die 100THm zu packen, hoffe auf Hilfe von euch 

Das neue Material für dieses Jahr sollte ja "frischen Wind" bringen


----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Januar 2011)

jop glaub ich auch, ziel für dieses jahr würde ich mal sagen 4000 - 5000 km und so 70000 - 80000 hm. das reicht mir 

heute mittag die gute nachricht bekommen, das ich das bike so haben kann wie ich es will. sprich das EINZIGSTE in grau!!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Januar 2011)

Gratuliere zum Exclusiv-Nobel-Hobel


----------



## nikju (18. Januar 2011)

...kleines Update:
KM: 2.837 und HM: 49.327

@Papst: grau? dachte es sollte schön blau werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (18. Januar 2011)

Reicht doch schon wenn der Papst ständig blau ist


----------



## nikju (18. Januar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Reicht doch schon wenn der Papst ständig blau ist



stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Januar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Reicht doch schon wenn der Papst ständig blau ist





ne in blau gibts das bike auch net... bekomme jetz das graue von der internetseite. absolutes unikat, gibts nur einmal!


----------



## Marzi (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist gewiss schon alt und dadurch grau geworden


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Januar 2011)

das kann natürlich sein

ohha an winterbike mache ich jetz mal den plattenking drauf, der bikedealer des vertrauens hatte nix anderes billiges mehr da.. mal gespannt wie lang es dauert bis se platt sind... einmal hatte ich schon platt dieses jahr gleich bei der ersten fahrt


----------



## Marzi (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte auch schon 1x platt, war aber nur das Ventil undicht geworden nach dem aufpumpen


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Januar 2011)

ich hab net aufgepasst und bin durch scherben gefahren..


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Januar 2011)

so heut mal alle schläuche geflickt, jetz hab ich wieder 9 stück die ich die saison über kaputt machen kann


----------



## Marzi (20. Januar 2011)

Dann kannst du Dieses Jahr mal den Pannenkönig ablösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (21. Januar 2011)

war ich doch erst 2008!


----------



## Marzi (21. Januar 2011)

Dann wirds eben wieder der Harald


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Januar 2011)

heute 12 uhr am see biken! wer lust hat kann ja kommen


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Januar 2011)

doch erst um 12.30uhr!!!!!!!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Januar 2011)

hat einer von euch evtl. Interesse an einer
"Made in Germany" Bremsanlage
*Magura Louise 2008 vorn&hinten*
solides Ding, aber ich hab keine Verwendung mehr dafür
...dann schreibt mir ne PN

ja ich weiß, is hier net der richtige Ort
aber in den Bikemarkt kommt die auch noch


----------



## Marzi (23. Januar 2011)

Hab doch schon ne Louise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Januar 2011)

endlich fährt der Marzi ma was Gescheites


----------



## Marzi (23. Januar 2011)

Hat ich doch vorher auch, die Louise ist auch net besser als ne Formula.
schleift vielleicht bisi weniger, dafür hat die Formula den besseren Druckpunkt

Wieso verkaufst du eigentlich so viele Bremsen?
Die R1 hätte ich ja behalten


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Januar 2011)

Wer bremst verliert, fahr demnächst ohne!
im Ernst: ach is bissche verzwickt die Lage,
hab so viel Bremskram i.M.

taugt die RX(wieso R1?) was??

Peter dieses Jahr werden wir uns materialtechnisch schwer annähern


----------



## Marzi (23. Januar 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Peter dieses Jahr werden wir uns materialtechnisch schwer annähern



Wieso? Haste dir endlich en Cube gekauft?


Hab da was verwechselt, die RX ist der nachfolger der K18, die R1 ist was besser, bremsen tuen beide.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Januar 2011)

Würfel........ *NIE im Leben!*

Der Hirsch ist tot, es lebe ein neues fully
was drauf steht sag ich hier net;
ihr werdet's ja sehn


----------



## Marzi (24. Januar 2011)

Dann können wir ja demnächst Rentnerrunden mit unseren bequemen Schüsseln machen


----------



## Maickie (24. Januar 2011)

Heute ein Fully, morgen ein Pedelec, übermorgen ein E-Bike, und dann kommt schon der Rollator.

Meine schon mal, dass "Ihr Zwei" ziemlich am ergreisen seid.


----------



## Maickie (24. Januar 2011)

Zitat:
Peter dieses Jahr werden wir uns materialtechnisch schwer annähern [/QUOTE]

Oh Gott,hast du  jetzt auch ne Olle aus'm "Toys'r'us?


----------



## Marzi (24. Januar 2011)

Der Uwe hat sich bestimmt die Aufgetüttelte geangelt


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Januar 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Der Hirsch ist tot, es lebe ein neues fully




dann sind dieses jahr ja fullys angesagt

ich auch ein neues

sascha baut glaub auch eins auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Januar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Der Uwe hat sich bestimmt die Aufgetüttelte geangelt



Die mit den ganz dicken Hupen


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Ohha, dann wird ja rund um die Sackpfeife gewaltig aufgerüstet....

Falls zufällig jemand zwischen Stünzel und Laasphe auf ein Schutzblech stößt, das müsste mein's sein.


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Januar 2011)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Ohha, dann wird ja rund um die Sackpfeife gewaltig aufgerüstet....




musste dein fully auch startbereit machen


----------



## Marzi (24. Januar 2011)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Falls zufällig jemand zwischen Stünzel und Laasphe auf ein Schutzblech stößt, das müsste mein's sein.




Sei froh das du den Ballast endlich los bist


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Januar 2011)

so en Ding liegt von mir auch irgendwo im Vogelsberg rum,
fällt scho ma gern ab der Plastik, besser man lässt den Krempel gleich daheim 

Hey Marzi,
bei deinen bikes fehlt ein *Radon*


----------



## Maickie (24. Januar 2011)

Hey Marzi,
bei deinen bikes fehlt ein *Radon*[/QUOTE]


Und ein Cube iss zu viel, das hab ich.


----------



## Marzi (24. Januar 2011)

Oder ich kauf noch en Cube dann stimmt es doch fast wieder, so lang das GT noch nicht weggerostet ist, das steht nämlich zur Zeit im Schuppen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Januar 2011)

My bike


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Januar 2011)

sieht schick aus uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikju (28. Januar 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> sieht schick aus uwe!



...und live noch besser  durft es gestern in den heiligen Hallen bewundern


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Januar 2011)

ne rot eloxierte sattelstütze & lenker dann würde es noch geiler aussehn

PS gibts günstig von sixpack racing..
http://www.sixpack-racing.com/de/news/index.php


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Januar 2011)

Joop, die kämen gut 

vllt. bekomm ich ja noch was von dem Deore-Gelumpe verkauft,
dann gibt's noch mehr rot


----------



## Marzi (28. Januar 2011)

Jawohl, noch so ne Mühle


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Januar 2011)

Versendermühlen-Duo


----------



## Marzi (28. Januar 2011)

Wann wird der Esel denn eingeritten?
Meiner hat schon paar Ausfahrten hinter sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Januar 2011)

Erst wenn es vor der Eisdiele so richtig voll is,
dann dreh ich zusammen mitm Andi und seinem Edelhobel 
en paar Flanierrunden


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Januar 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Erst wenn es vor der Eisdiele so richtig voll is,
> dann dreh ich zusammen mitm Andi und seinem Edelhobel
> en paar Flanierrunden




genau, und schleppe die ganzen bibcher ab


----------



## Marzi (29. Januar 2011)

Für die Eisdiele hätt ich aber en Cannondale gekauft


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (29. Januar 2011)

Eisdiele war noch geschlossen; 
aber egal, heute erste Fahrt mit dem Radon gemacht!
Muß sagen: hab mit dem Esel glaube nen Volltreffer für mich gelandet 
Danke für die "Anregung" Peter! 
Hab mich gefragt warum ich mir net schon früher son fully gekauft hab,
*keine Klagen*, außer daß das schöne Teil jetzt etwas schmutzig ist 
zur Bremse (ist ja meine erste Formula): packt vom ersten Meter wie Sau, schleift aber zwischendurch immer mal wieder; hoffe ich gewöhn mich dran!


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Januar 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Eisdiele war noch geschlossen;



dafür hat er bei mir ein bier abbekommen, standen da zufällig bei mir aufm hof als er vorbei


----------



## Marzi (29. Januar 2011)

Jo soen Fully ist schon was bequemes aber ein Hardtail ist mir glaub immer noch lieber, *Mann* muß einfach beides haben

Am Anfang nervt die Formula aber das legt sich mit der Zeit


----------



## Maickie (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Biker
Brauche wieder mal Kettenöl.
Leider taugt das meiste nix, und kostet heftig.
Rohloff-Öl soll wohl noch das beste sein ! ?

Da die 50 ml Flasche zu teuer ist, hatte ich gedacht:

Einen Liter für 40,-  zu kaufen, und zu teilen.
250 ml Flaschen kann ich günstig bekommen, sodass 250 ml dann unter 11,-  kosten.

Wer hat interesse an dieser Sache, suche also 3 Leute.

    bitte kurz melden, wird dann kurzfristig bestellt.

     lg
   Harald


----------



## Marzi (11. Februar 2011)

ich mach mit


----------



## Maickie (12. Februar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> ich mach mit



Ist O.K.
Habe dann schon drei Leute zusammen.
Also einer fehlt noch, dann ist Ausverkauft.

    lg
    Harald


----------



## Maickie (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo again

Die Rohloff-Öl Geschichte ist kpl.
Habe alle 4 zusammen.
Melde mich wenn das Öl da ist.

   lg
    Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minorearth (15. Februar 2011)

servus buarn,

ich hatte auch mal so ein R geländefahrrad........





was fährt denn der papst jetzt.....wenn schon keine schote mehr???


----------



## morkvomork1 (15. Februar 2011)

Maickie schrieb:


> Hallo again
> 
> Die Rohloff-Öl Geschichte ist kpl.
> Habe alle 4 zusammen.
> ...



da bin ich wohl zu spaet? wobei man mit einem 1/4 liter mehrere jahre auskommt


----------



## Maickie (15. Februar 2011)

morkvomork1 schrieb:


> da bin ich wohl zu spaet? wobei man mit einem 1/4 liter mehrere jahre auskommt



Allerhöchstens 2, aber da muss der Winter schon ein Sommer sein!


----------



## Maickie (15. Februar 2011)

Suche ne Kurbel SLX oder LX HollowtechII, da meine Welle einseitig heftig eingelaufen ist und eiert.
Ist für's Winter Cube.
Hat da jemand was für mich, geht auch zur Not ohne Lager und Blätter, die habe ich ja noch.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Februar 2011)

@ Harald
hab eine neue Deore (FC-M542) Kurbel kompl. mit HolloII Innenlager zu verkaufen,
wiegt auch nur paar Gramm mehr wie SLX, aber die ist dir ja wahrscheinlich zu minderwertig
Mir reichen auch 125ml von dem Öl; kannst dem mork ruhig was abgeben, wenn der will!


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Februar 2011)

minorearth schrieb:


> was fährt denn der papst jetzt.....wenn schon keine schote mehr???




guuude,
das wird das neue schätzchen...
http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/reed140air

du net mehr am biken? lang net mehr gesehen


----------



## Maickie (16. Februar 2011)

Hatte gedacht es wäre nach sehr langer Pause mal Zeit sich zu treffen zu einem Stammtisch ungezwungen und ohne Programm.

Hierfür habe ich extra einen Termin beim LAST-MINUTE-BIKING eingetragen.

Wir treffen uns am Freitag den18.Februar um 20Uhr in Laasphe beim Metzgerstübchen Dietrich.
Bitte weitersagen, da so kurzfristig nicht jeder das mitkriegt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11354

    Dann bis Freitag

         Harald


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Februar 2011)

bin dabei 
esse & trinke mit, das quatschen überlass ich euch


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Februar 2011)

So ich melde mich jetzt auch mal nach fast abgeschlossenem Wohnungsbau zurück!
Freitag wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ich darf?

Andy: schönes Bike. Wann kommt es den? J
etzt bin ich der einzige überlebende von den dreien der noch eine grüne Kiste hat
Aber das Rad wird dieses Jahr auch geschont, da ich ein ..... baue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (17. Februar 2011)

@gt-hinterland: denke/hoffe mal anfang märz!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (17. Februar 2011)

Maickie schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht es wäre nach sehr langer Pause mal Zeit sich zu treffen zu einem Stammtisch ungezwungen und ohne Programm.
> 
> Hierfür habe ich extra einen Termin beim LAST-MINUTE-BIKING eingetragen.
> 
> ...



Schade, bin am WE leider nicht im Hinterland, sonst wäre ich auch mal gekommen. Na dann bis zur nächsten großen Ausfahrt, die bei so vielen neuen Bikes wohl zur größten jemals dagewesenen Materialschlacht im Hinterland wird. ;-)


----------



## minorearth (17. Februar 2011)

doch klar ohne fahrrad gibts mich garnicht......

leider sieht man sich nicht mehr so oft, was eher daran liegt das ich nicht mehr so oft im forum hier unterwegs bin.

morgen der termin klappt leider nicht sonst wäre ich gerne mal ins metzgerstübchen gekommen....den weg kenne ich ja

das supershuttle find ich sehr geil.....aber das ist eher was für bergab... 

tja ist schon lange her aber was sehr geil:

uwe auf der flucht....

https://picasaweb.google.com/derkunz/NightrideDAV11121008#5278862400675368162

und danach noch heavy metal quasi geheimtip vom papst

https://picasaweb.google.com/derkunz/NightrideDAV11121008#5278865702359635218

bis demnächst mal



weltraumpapst schrieb:


> guuude,
> das wird das neue schätzchen...
> http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/reed140air
> 
> du net mehr am biken? lang net mehr gesehen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Februar 2011)

[/QUOTE]





jetzt weiß ich auch wo der Peter das Radl zu günstig her hat


----------



## Marzi (20. Februar 2011)

Jo ich muß immer die abgetragenen Rahmen vom Christian fahren 

Bist ja nur neidisch weil meins so ne schöne Farbe hab


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Februar 2011)

Wetter soll morgen biketauglich werden!
Würde morgen gern zur Baumrunde(2,5Std./1100Hm) 
mit Gerstensaft-Abschluß aufm Hausberg starten.
Wenn einer mit will: *11 Uhr am Kreisel in Ludwigshütte*
wenn's sein muß könne mer auch was aneres fahrn, bin flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (26. Februar 2011)

Hab keine Zeit, sonst hätten wier ja ne schöne Rad"on"tour machen können


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Februar 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Rad"on"tour



schön geschrieben 
holen wir bestimmt noch nach, aber erst muß der Wald bissche sauberer werden damit das Schätzchen net so schmutzig wird


----------



## Marzi (27. Februar 2011)

Laut Wetteronline bleibt es die ganze Woche trocken, dann wirds bestimmt besser.

Wie war das eigentlich mit den Nightride, wär doch die Woche en guter Zeitpunkt vom Wetter her


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Februar 2011)

ja wäre günstig; aber kommt dann auch wer mit?
wann und wo würde es denn passen bei dir?
Streckmäßig hätte ich ja was im Auge(wäre ab Wallau), muß ja net so üppig sein
Hauptsache es gibt nochn schönen Abschlußtrunk


----------



## Marzi (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die Woche Frühschicht, bei würds passen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Februar 2011)

Dann ma los 
Nightride


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Februar 2011)

na dann muss ich die lampe ja mal aufladen... hoffe sie funktioniert noch


----------



## Marzi (27. Februar 2011)

Am Dienstag ist der Wald aber noch net sauber.
Wann wollte Mr.Herzi den fahren, das war doch irgend en Freitag


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. März 2011)

wer am we noch nix vor hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11416

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11415

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11414


----------



## DerOle (6. März 2011)

Mist... zu spät gesehen. Die Lahnberge kenn ich langsam zu gut, wollte eh mal nen Ausflug auf die Sackpfeiffe machen. Hoffe, ich sehe den Termin nächstes Mal früh genug...

Rock'n'rOle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. März 2011)

HI Ole,
auf die Sackpfeife geht's bei uns sehr oft (bei mir bestimmt über 50% aller touren)!
Da gibt es noch genug Gelegenheit für dich mal mitzubiken


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. März 2011)

Auf zum "Atom"

wer Samstag Zeit&Lust hat


----------



## DerOle (10. März 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Auf zum "Atom"
> 
> wer Samstag Zeit&Lust hat



Klingt gut... wenn das Wetter gut ist und die Wohnungseinweihung am Freitag mich nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt, bin ich dabei, falls es keine intime Runde werden soll ;-)

Ole

P.S.: Hat jemand eine Wegbeschreibung und ne Handynummer für kurzfristige Rückfragen/Abmeldung?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. März 2011)

@ Ole
hab dir ne PN geschrieben,
dann vllt. bis morgen!


----------



## Zymo508 (17. März 2011)

Hallo Nachbarn..
Ein Witti hats auch schon bis zur Sackpfeife getrieben. Mit meinem Neuerwerb vom Weltraumpapst gehts auch noch ein bischen besser.. 

Gruß  Zymo508


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. März 2011)

Servus altes Haus!
Vllt. sieht man den Witti ja mal da oben aufm Hausberg, das Radl kennt sich dort ja bestens aus


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. März 2011)

aber hallo, brauchste nix mehr machen machts der autopilot an und das schätzche fährt dich von ganz allein zum türmche


----------



## weltraumpapst (21. März 2011)

cool heut mal EBIKE gefahren, gehn voll ab die dinger  
wenn ich mal alt bin und die bikekarierre an den nagel hänge kaufe ich mir bestimmt auch so ein ding


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (28. März 2011)

Ja so'n Scheiß! Jetzt wollte ich mir für heute noch geschmeidige 24 Punkte im Winterpokal gutschreiben, aber leider ist ja schon wieder alles vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (30. März 2011)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> Ja so'n Scheiß! Jetzt wollte ich mir für heute noch geschmeidige 24 Punkte im Winterpokal gutschreiben, aber leider ist ja schon wieder alles vorbei....


 
gott sei dank! jetz beginnt endlich die warme bikezeit!


wer bock hat...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11553


P.S vielleicht habt ihr glück und könnt schon mein neues moped bestaunen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. März 2011)

bin dabei, schau mer mal was die neue "Friedche-Wohlfühloase" so bietet 

@ MTB-Sprinter
Hey Steffen wenn de am Sonntag net auf der faulen Haut gelegen hättest
und gebiket wärst, könnste noch Punkte eintragen


----------



## Marzi (30. März 2011)

Punktegeier gut das der scheiss Winter jetzt rum ist


----------



## weltraumpapst (3. April 2011)

die friedcheneröffnungs tour war ja der volle erfolg..
fazit: total dicht, musste bike heimschieben fahren ging net mehr, und ne kaputte scheibe daheim


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. April 2011)

Baumrunde

...wenn Zeit/Lust vorhanden *und der Kopf klar ist*


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. April 2011)

am start mit neuem bike denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (9. April 2011)

Hey ihr biker da draußen:
Kann mir jemand schon was sagen über einen *Termin* für den 
*50km/2000Hm Sackpfeifen-Marathon* ?


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. April 2011)

nööö


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (9. April 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hey ihr biker da draußen:
> Kann mir jemand schon was sagen über einen *Termin* für den
> *50km/2000Hm Sackpfeifen-Marathon* ?



Ich versuch mal was raus zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (12. April 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hey ihr biker da draußen:
> Kann mir jemand schon was sagen über einen *Termin* für den
> *50km/2000Hm Sackpfeifen-Marathon* ?



Termin ist noch nicht bekannt!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. April 2011)

@ Steffen
Danke für die Info!

an alle verbliebenen 8erbahn-Fahrgäste:
das Wetter soll ja wohl doch ganz ok werden am Samstag,
sodaß die tour plangemäß steigen kann 
diesmal brauchen wir kein Licht oder Fackeln, nur ein anständiges bike!
Aktuell rechne ich das wir zu acht sind,
denke so gegen 17:00 Uhr sind wir wieder vor Ort.

in diesem Sinne
..bis Samstag


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. April 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> nur ein anständiges bike!



ohha dann hoffe ich mal das das neue moped bis samstag einsatz bereit ist!

aber für den fall das es net so ist hab ich an die winterhure schon mal neue schlappen drauf gemacht, die waren runter


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. April 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> aber für den fall das es net so ist hab ich an die winterhure schon mal neue schlappen drauf gemacht



Ooh wei! 
glaub ich muß den Rucksack etwas größer wählen damit ich das viele Werkzeug samt Ersatzteile unterkriege


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. April 2011)

nee keine angst der hobel läuft 1A  hat er eben erst wieder unterbeweis gestellt
brauch eigentlich kein neues bike


----------



## Marzi (14. April 2011)

Kannst doch auch mit dem Hüpfbike fahren


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. April 2011)

das hüpft mir zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (15. April 2011)




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. April 2011)

War 'ne "HARTE SACHE" Sache gestern




und der Pannenteufel mischte kräftig mit


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. April 2011)

Der MCB lädt heute zum Event *" The_Big_Five "* ein
...fünf der besten Trail des Hinterlands, gefahren an einem Tag
Start ist um 14:00 Uhr beim loco motion in Mornshausen!


----------



## ironmann5 (23. April 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Der MCB lädt heute zum Event *" The_Big_Five "* ein
> ...fünf der besten Trail des Hinterlands, gefahren an einem Tag
> Start ist um 14:00 Uhr beim loco motion in Mornshausen!



Und wer war dabei, hoffe ihr hattet Riesen Spaß und habt die Trail´s Platt gemacht.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. April 2011)

war genau das richtige für alle Pfädchenhaie 
und sogar Neuland war dabei,
besonders die "feuchte Spalte" kannte ich bisher nur aus anderen Bereichen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Mai 2011)

Hätte Techniker werden solln, DSL läuft wieder 
der ausgehungerte Döner-Trupp vorm großen Loch bei Steinperf




...die nächste Kettenblatt-Tagestour ist am 21.Mai; es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## Marzi (8. Mai 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hätte Techniker werden solln, DSL läuft wieder



Und das Sonntagsmorgen um 08:36 uhr  hast du da nix besseres zu tun


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. Mai 2011)

Nöö!
beste Zeit zum Fehler suchen, da stört keiner


----------



## Maickie (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Biker !

Niemand verraten, der *"PETER"(Marzi-Pan)* hat heute Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (9. Mai 2011)

ist ausgefallen


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Mai 2011)

wer morje bock hat is herzlich eingeladen zu 2-3mal sackpfeife. 
treffen um 11.30 uhr beim kreisel auf der ludwgishütte, natürlich nur bei gutem wetter!


----------



## Marzi (14. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr gleich 5x auf der Wingst den Olymp hoch


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Mai 2011)

wer mit will:
FeierabendmitFriedcheAbschlußRunde


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. Mai 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> wer mit will:
> FeierabendmitFriedcheAbschlußRunde



hat sich erledigt, fällt aus!


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (16. Mai 2011)

Mai-Tagestour: Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg --> Schade, kann leider nicht mitfahren. Wünsche allen viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sprinter (19. Mai 2011)

Ich suche einen Sigma "BC 1200" Tacho. Hat jemand von euch noch sowas beim ahlen Geläpp in der Wühlkiste rumliegen?


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. Mai 2011)

nöööö hab nur ein 500 oder so was, aber der is an der winterhure verbaut..


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Mai 2011)

Moje zusammen!
Odenwaldvogesen erfolgreich bewältigt 
mit 2640Hm hat die sogar die 12Achthunderter getopt;
echt geile tour, würde sagen bestimmt 1/3 tolle trails
aber etwas anstrengend  
wers mal fahrn will: besser nur bis Weinheim, oder in HD übernachten


----------



## Marzi (22. Mai 2011)

Und was macht der Wolf


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Mai 2011)

der Wolf hat net zugeschlagen,
aber der Mann mitm Hammer hat mich erwischt 
halb erschlagen hat der mich, die letzten paar hundert Hm gings nur noch im Schneckentempo und zu Fuß


----------



## Marzi (22. Mai 2011)

oh je, dann wars wirklich anstrengend 
gabs denn wenigstens was kaltes zum Abschluss?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Mai 2011)

Aber sicher doch!!
Bier auf so ner Hütte aufm Berg, dann Abfahrt, schnell zum Bahnhof
und dann im Zug noch ein Likörchen mit zwei bibcher getrunken
Hhmm 

...und neidisch??


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (23. Mai 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch!!
> ....und dann im Zug noch ein Likörchen mit zwei bibcher getrunken
> Hhmm



Na die Bibcher war'n aber auch schmerzfrei (oder nach etlichen Likörchen bumsvoll), ihr habt doch bestimmt gemoggt wie die Iltisse!?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Mai 2011)

MTB-Sprinter schrieb:


> ihr habt doch bestimmt gemoggt wie die Iltisse!?


das kannste glauben, in dem Wagon war etwas dicke Luft
aber den zwei war das glaube ziemlich wurscht


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juni 2011)

wer (Bier)Lust hat 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11846


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Juni 2011)

ich als suffschute bin am start


----------



## Maickie (10. Juni 2011)

Hey
Ja mich gibt es noch.
Wollte morgen mal radeln.
Wer Bock hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11859

  lg
   Der alte Mann


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. Juni 2011)

Servus "Alter"
Hey du scheinst das ziemlich wörtlich zu nehmen
mit dem Last minute biking
I-wie immer sehr late & blödes Wetter bei deinen Terminen


----------



## Maickie (11. Juni 2011)

Versteh ich nicht?
Bei uns ist bis Montag schönes Wetter, und ausserdem ist doch noch über ne Stunde Zeit sich anzumelden.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. Juni 2011)

Regen hin oder her, hat eh net gepasst.
Bin mit dem Zäpple-Peter und 50 Anderen die Mika Genusstour in Willingen gefahrn;
war ganz lustig


----------



## Marzi (11. Juni 2011)

Jo war gut und das Uplandwetter war spitze


----------



## nikju (16. Juni 2011)

...hat jemand Interesse an einem VAUDE AQUARIUS AIR 7+3 Trinkrucksack - Farbe rot, guter Zustand ohne Trinkblase ?


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (16. Juni 2011)

Servus!
Hat jemand Lust noch Fronleichnam (Fr. oder Sa.) eine schöne Tour mit ordentlich Kilo- und Höhenmetern in der Sauerland-Arena zu fahren? Das ganze natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter. Auswahl der Tour und weitere Organisation nach Absprache.

@ Uwe: Sauer-Eder-Tour am WE leider ohne mich.


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Juni 2011)

guuuude,
mhh mal sehen ich vielleicht spontan, wenn kann ich auch nur am fr.
nächstes we hab ich paar termine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Juni 2011)

Ohh mann,
hätten aber ganz schön den frack gewaschen bekommen wenn wir die SauerEder-Tour angegangen wärn 
bez. nem Ersatztermin werd ich mich ganz nach der Wetterprognose richten,
wenn's passt (sorry Josch) also gleich nächstes WE!


----------



## Maickie (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo
@all !
Hat noch jemand ein 21'' Rahmen(Disc) rumliegen, den er unbedingt loswerden will?

    lg
     Harald


----------



## Steinie (19. Juni 2011)

Hab noch nen Stevens S8 Elite 20" in Schwarz im Keller liegen.
Hat ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr !
Bremsaufnahme müsste noch gefräst werden,bin mit HS33 unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Marzi (20. Juni 2011)

Was will der Harry den jetzt schon wieder bauen?


----------



## Maickie (20. Juni 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Was will der Harry den jetzt schon wieder bauen?



Schon wieder ein Rahmen gebrochen!

    Was das wieder alles kostet?


----------



## weltraumpapst (20. Juni 2011)

was macht ihr den alle mit euren rahmen? 
ich bin als am rumwatzen und bei mir halten die dinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (20. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß auch net wat der immer macht
Welcher ist denn schrott? Hoffe der schöne Silberpfeil ist noch verschont geblieben


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juni 2011)

scheiß wetter!!


----------



## Maickie (22. Juni 2011)

@Marzipan
Dem LTD One von dir geht es bestens. 
Kaputt war das Fusion!
Am Sattelrohr, in Höhe des Oberrohres hinten gerissen, direkt an der Schweißnaht.
Ist aber schon geschweißt und Lackiert, mal schaun wie lange das gutgeht?
Mein "hai" war mir 12 Jahre Treu, ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juni 2011)

mein rahmen den ich mal schweißen lassen hab, hält schon 2000km! und schruppe damit auch alle pfädchen wie gewohnt runter...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. Juni 2011)

wenn schon keine 2Tagestour, dann wenigstens eine Tagestour
wer Bock hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11913

müsst dann nur sehn wie ihr da hin kommt;
mein Anreisefahrzeug ist voll...


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Juni 2011)

ohh das werd ich net schaffen, morje abend auf tour..

wollt aber am montag fahren da habe ich urlaub!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. Juli 2011)

SamstagRunde

...wer sich aufraffen kann


----------



## weltraumpapst (7. Juli 2011)

falls es morje abend net auf tour geht bin ich am start!


----------



## nikju (13. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand interesse an einem MFT Euro-Select XT Radträger (incl. 3. Raderweiterung) für die Anhängerkupplung? Will ein Arbeitskollege los werden - wenig gebraucht, sehr guter Zustand - für 250 Euro !


----------



## weltraumpapst (13. Juli 2011)

nee ich net, hab keine anhängerkupplung.. 
aber kann mich ja mal umhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Juli 2011)

Heut haben die drei Musketiere(Alex, Andi, Marco) ihre erste Transalp-Etappe bestritten
...der Wettergott meint's ja net so gut mit denen, 
hoffentlich haben die genug Regenklamotten und gute Laune im Rucksack


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (22. Juli 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Heut haben die drei Musketiere(Alex, Andi, Marco) ihre erste Transalp-Etappe bestritten
> ...der Wettergott meint's ja net so gut mit denen,
> hoffentlich haben die genug Regenklamotten und gute Laune im Rucksack



Die gute Laune wird zur Not abends an der Theke gemacht, da soll der Schoppepapst z.Zt. ja gut im Training sein.... hab ich gehört?!


----------



## Maickie (27. Juli 2011)

Da hatte ich schon kein Glück, dann kam auch noch Pech dazu!!!

Fusion Rahmen erneut gerissen, mitten durch die Schweißnaht.

Und ab in die Gelbe Tonne!


----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2011)

Hätte noch en GT-Rahmen natürlich aus Stahl


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. Juli 2011)

hättest den Schrott ja wenigstens bissl klein machen können,
dann hätte dein CUBE auch noch Platz


----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn jemand was kaputt haben will muß er das nur zum Harry bringen


----------



## Maickie (27. Juli 2011)

Benutze meine Räder halt (Artgerechte Haltung)
Sammeln, und zuhause hinstellen, das ist nix für mich!
Also, wenn jemand einen red bull Team AL Rahmen auftreibt zu mir schicken!


----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2011)

Was willst du denn mit so einen scheiss Versenderrahmen?
Nimm doch lieber den GT-Rahmen

Dann haste mal was vernünftiges


----------



## Maickie (27. Juli 2011)

Lass mal, da war doch eh das Oberrohr durch Überlastung verbogen.
Da hol ich mir lieber das GT aus'm Wald, welches auf dem Baumstumpf wuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2011)

Ist doch noch alles schön grade


----------



## Maickie (28. Juli 2011)

Hin und Her biegen ist ja auch beim Stahlrahmen nicht so wild.
Nur mit der Zeit wird er dann Weich.


----------



## Marzi (28. Juli 2011)

Das kann der ab, ist halt Qualität und kein schrottiger Taiwanrahmen wie beim Fusion
Wann holst du den Rahmen ab?


----------



## Maickie (28. Juli 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Das kann der ab, ist halt Qualität und kein schrottiger Taiwanrahmen wie beim Fusion
> Wann holst du den Rahmen ab?



Leider im Moment wenig Zeit


----------



## Marzi (28. Juli 2011)

kann  den ja deiner Toyse mitgeben


----------



## Maickie (28. Juli 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> kann  den ja deiner Toyse mitgeben



Die hat ein paar Monate Urlaub, aber keine Umstände, von wegen vorbeibringen, bin länger nicht da!

Ausserdem ist ja auch blau nicht so meine Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Juli 2011)

Hey Harry, 
vllt. is ja gelb was für dich;
allerdings musste schon das ganze Rad nehmen



...ist sogar ein RED BULL


----------



## Marzi (28. Juli 2011)

Das wäre doch was für ihn


----------



## Maickie (29. Juli 2011)

Kann mich nicht recht entscheiden ob blau oder grün, oder doch ein Pedelec

Wenn man Euch zum Freund hat, braucht man keine weiteren Feinde!


----------



## Marzi (29. Juli 2011)

Will man den Kerl mal was gutes tun, bietet ihm was an, damit er wieder was zum fahren und dies ist der Dank dafür


----------



## Marzi (1. August 2011)

Hab mal noch paar Bilder vom neuen Lieblinksgaul gemacht


----------



## Deleted163692 (8. August 2011)

Ich hätte ein GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 2009 im Angebot...
Kannste gerne kaufen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. August 2011)

schönes bike peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. August 2011)

Hallo Ihr alten Bike Kollegen,

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen wieder in das Bikegeschehen im Hinterland eingreifen
Der neue Bock muss ja mal in die Wildnis geführt werden!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. August 2011)

genau haben dich schon vermist dieses jahr


----------



## Marzi (9. August 2011)

Dann müßte ich ja zur Feier des Tages auch noch mal ins Hinterland kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. August 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Dann müßte ich ja zur Feier des Tages auch noch mal ins Hinterland kommen



Ja das hoffe ich


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. August 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> genau haben dich schon vermist dieses jahr



Ich Euch auch
Aber habe gehört das ihr gnadenlos am heizen seid Das ist garnicht gut für den anfang!!!


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. August 2011)

bergab am heizen, bergauf kann ich das auch net so gut


----------



## Marzi (9. August 2011)

Du mußt den Harald oder Uwe meinen, die anderen heizen doch net und geniesen die Natur


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. August 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Du mußt den Harald oder Uwe meinen, die anderen heizen doch net und geniesen die Natur



Das kann sein! 
Aber der Harald der braucht glaube ich eher ein Schweißgerät! Der macht auch alles kaputt!!!


----------



## Marzi (9. August 2011)

und en Glühofen damit seine Schweißnähte auch halten


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. August 2011)

wer Lust hat 
SamstagDurchnWaldHeizen


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. August 2011)

ich entscheide spontan ob ich an start geh, erst mal am freitag auf de kirmes..


----------



## Marzi (10. August 2011)

da bin ich bestimmt noch am arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (10. August 2011)

gut das ich nur noch die woche rumkriegen muss und dann 2 wochen urlaub hab. 2 wochen ruhe von der drecksbude, ein traum....


----------



## Marzi (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte nächste Woche auch 2 Wochen Urlaub gehabt, der ist jetzt ne Woche verschoben, weil zu viele krank sind :kotz:

Bis jetzt brauch ich Samstag net arbeiten


----------



## Marzi (12. August 2011)

Bin morgen dabei 
 hoffe es gibt morgen noch mehr neue Räder zu bewundern


----------



## GT-Hinterland (12. August 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei
> hoffe es gibt morgen noch mehr neue Räder zu bewundern



Leider noch nicht Muss noch Restarbeiten in der Wohnung erledigen


----------



## Marzi (12. August 2011)

die arbeit läuft dir net davon, die ist übermorgen auch noch da


----------



## nikju (12. August 2011)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht Muss noch Restarbeiten in der Wohnung erledigen


? ? ?
Wie noch immer net fertig ? 
"Restarbeiten" sind doch gut für'n Winter oder für zwischendurch Abend's mal unter der Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (13. August 2011)

ich hab heut leider verpennt sonst wär ich am start gewese. war ja net so wild gestern..


----------



## Marzi (13. August 2011)

Ja schade da hast du echt was verpasst.
War ne schöne Runde und wir haben wieder über jeden gelässtert der nicht dabei war 
Ach und Bierche am Turm und beim Friedche gabs auch


----------



## nikju (13. August 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Ja schade da hast du echt was verpasst.
> War ne schöne Runde und wir haben wieder über jeden gelässtert der nicht dabei war
> Ach und Bierche am Turm und beim Friedche gabs auch


...genau - richtig gute Runde und lecker Abschluß


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. August 2011)

Herzliche Einladung 
Morgen am Samstags um *10:30*
Bike-*Treffen* am *Kreisel* in *Ludwigshütte*
zur legendären, einzigartigen Baumrunde: 38km/1050Hm


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. September 2011)

mal bissl werbung für heidis holy trails machen  


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12148


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. September 2011)

wer bock hat, morje 13.30uhr am see in breidenstein. wohin? keine ahnung klären wir vor ort..


----------



## minorearth (11. September 2011)

Marzi schrieb:


> Hab mal noch paar Bilder vom neuen Lieblinksgaul gemacht



moje herr marzipan....

sehr schick......wieder ein c Fahrrad......

gruß


----------



## Marzi (11. September 2011)

Ja die Lieblingsmarke von jeden Fahrradhändler 
Nur leider hat der Bock grad Pause, weil ich am renovieren bin


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. September 2011)

in 2 tagen ist es soweit!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12148

also wer noch net angemeldet ist, sofort anmelden!


----------



## ironmann5 (22. September 2011)

Leider kann Ich nicht, Fahre dafür nächstes Wochenende mit und am Sonntag bin Ich im Westerwald. Das wird auch eine schöne Tour wer noch lust hat nur zu.
Gruß Michel

Sonntag, den 25.09.2011 ab 08:30 Uhr

Start und Ziel: Bushaltestelle Emmerzhausen

Tourverlauf: Friedewald-Bad Marienberg- Westerwaldsteig-Hachenburg-durch das Nistertal-Streithausen-Emmerzhausen.

Tourdaten: 24 km Westerwald-Steig, dort 650m Abstieg und 500m Aufstieg. 50% Spazierwege, 50% Pfade/Steige, Gesamtlänge ca. 65 km, Pause in Marienstatt

Infos bei: Jörg Czerwionke, 

Emmerzhausen, 02743-931251


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. September 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> in 2 tagen ist es soweit!!



na dann bin ja gespannt ob das hochgelobte Schnitzel auch dem Ritzel schmeckt 

@ Eisenmann5
Servus Michel, ist bestimmt nett da am Westerwaldsteig,
aber am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr...
das ist keine Zeit zum Radeln für mich


----------



## Marzi (22. September 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Servus Michel, ist bestimmt nett da am Westerwaldsteig,
> aber am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr...
> das ist keine Zeit zum Radeln für mich



Es gibt Menschen die müssen Sonntags so früh fahren, weil Sie Mitttags wieder zu Hause zum Essen sein müssen, wenn nicht gibs saures vom Hausdrachen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. September 2011)

@ Heidis Holy trails

Schnitzel war top 
der Rest auch! 
chapeau KGB


----------



## nikju (27. September 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Heidis Holy trails
> 
> Schnitzel war top
> der Rest auch!
> ... ich schließe mich an - war eine super Runde  - glaub da brauche ich mal den GPS-Track von...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (27. September 2011)

nikju schrieb:


> - glaub da brauche ich mal den GPS-Track von...



gibt's hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aavzkldcykacsilf


----------



## nikju (28. September 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> gibt's hier
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aavzkldcykacsilf



... ach Uwe - wenn ich Dich nicht hätte 
Wer hat's den eingestellt?


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. September 2011)

ich glaub der ralf


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. September 2011)

heute 14 uhr am see


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Oktober 2011)

neulich im höhlentrail..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted163692 (9. Oktober 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> neulich im höhlentrail..




Der Didoll-Downhill?


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Oktober 2011)

nööö beim tretbecken in wallau kommt der runter, direkt an der höhle vorbei. super trail


----------



## machine head (9. Oktober 2011)

was ein cooler rider

übrigens: muß man leute nicht fragen bevor man die hoch lädt!?


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. Oktober 2011)

bei schlimmen bilder ja, aber hier das is ja cool und man erkennt ja keinen


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. Oktober 2011)

Ach jetzt versteh ich auch warum man dem Neffe seine Bilder net zu Gesicht bekommt 
Der will erst alle fragen und kommt net dazu


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. Oktober 2011)

+ Tourvorschlag für Samstag +

nur über den link einzusehn:
Sackpfeife total


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (12. Oktober 2011)

am start 
wird sich bei mir so bei 2 - 3 mal einpendeln.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. Oktober 2011)

Edi* is heut eingezogen


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Oktober 2011)

willkommen im club der bionicon fahrer


----------



## nikju (14. Oktober 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Edi* is heut eingezogen


... dann wird es ja morgen offiziell eingeweiht-oder? 
schönes Bergradl


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. Oktober 2011)

Hhm...
ok Schande über mich, aber das saubere Teil soll dieses Jahr nicht mehr in die Matsche;
das soll den Winter über schön neu&sauber als Möbelstück in der Wohnung stehn 
aufm Teer ma ne ausgedehnte Testrunde, mehr net!
'en Schobbe aufn Edi gibt's morgen aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## Marzi (14. Oktober 2011)

Hast ja jetzt auch en Hobel fürs grobe


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (28. Oktober 2011)

*Sommerzeit-Abschiedstour*
morgen Sa. um 11:00 Uhr beim Schlauchomat/Wallau

-Strecke wird vor Ort geplant-

*Planänderung: Der KGB fährt morgen um 13:30 Uhr ab Perfstausee,
wer Lust hat also dahin kommen!
Bier zum Abschluß soll's auch geben...*


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Oktober 2011)

morje 13.45 uhr am see, es geht zum powdercastle!


----------



## Steinie (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Wittis warn schon da und haben 2 Kulis hinterlassen,damit ihr euch im Gipfelbuch eintragen könnt.
Wer nimmt denn mal sein Fichtenmopped mit darauf und schneidet den Blick auf's Schloss Wittgenstein frei?


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2011)

danke haben wir auch gemacht, bevor wir im affenzahn die trails runter sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (1. November 2011)

Gude Andi was geht, bald geht´s wieder Los, Winterpokal und so.
Nicht zu vergessen unser Nightride am 12.11. wie wärs Uwe hat leider abgesagt.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. November 2011)

guude nöö dieses jahr gibts kein winterpokal für mich, hab kein bock beim nasse und dunkle darum zu fahren. nightride gibt bei bei leider auch nix, hab keine funktionstüchtige lampe und an dem tag bin ich vielleich in kölle..


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. November 2011)

hat jemand ein satz günstige scheibenbremsen die er net mehr brauch???


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (3. November 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> hat jemand ein satz günstige scheibenbremsen die er net mehr brauch???



Hab noch eine Shimano M555 mit Postmount-Aufnahme für vorne im Angebot. Bremse zieht leicht einseitig.


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (3. November 2011)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Gude Andi was geht, bald geht´s wieder Los, *Winterpokal und so*.



Es ist nix mehr los mit den Hinterländern!!?? Im Frühjahr wird dann wieder gejammert, wenn sich im Spiegel beguckt wird....







... ganz zu schweigen von dem Drama bei der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, wenn die heiligen dicken Hobel aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt, aber mangels Fitness und aufkommender Adipositas kaum vom Fleck bewegt werden können! Es wird im Frühjahr einen deprimierenden Saisonstart geben....


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. November 2011)

morje 11 uhr kreisel auf der ludwigshütte.. es geht auf die sackpfeife.


@bibi, werde mal im bikemart nach nem komplett satz gucken die bekommt man teilweise hinterher geworfen..


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. November 2011)

morje 13.45uhr am see, allwöchtenliche sonntagstour..


----------



## Marzi (4. Dezember 2011)

Wer wird dieses Jahr eigentlich Panenkönig? 

Wird doch bestimmt wieder der Harald


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (4. Dezember 2011)

wenn wir die Kleingladebacher Biker mitwerten bekommt der Harald einen harten Konkurrent um den Titel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (4. Dezember 2011)

Im nächstes Jahr haben wir ja auch wieder MoutainKing-Faher die noch ins Titelrennen eingreifen wollen


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab keine 10 platten gehabt dieses jahr 

dafür aber 2 paar schuhe, 1 kette und 1 regenjacke zerstört


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (4. Dezember 2011)

Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber ich hatte bei 7000km einmal MTB und einmal Rennrad platt (soweit ich mich erinnern kann...?!). Pannenkönig 2011 kann nur der Harald sein.


----------



## Maickie (4. Dezember 2011)

Na gut, hier bin Ich.

Habe bei mehr als 10 Platten aufgehört zu zählen!
Dazu kommt noch der Rahmen vom Fusion-erst gebrochen, dann geschweißt, dann wieder gebrochen, und letztendlich "Gelbe Tonne" siehe Foto.


----------



## Marzi (4. Dezember 2011)

Seih froh das ihr da oben keine gelben Säcke habt 

Ich hab nur 1x platt gehabt aber bin ja auch net ganz so viel gefahren.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (5. Dezember 2011)

dito bei mir, auch nur einen Platten in 2011 
schau mer ma was nächste Saison der MountainKing kann 

Könnte mir evtl. vorstellen nächstes Jahr einen Deutschland-Cross
von West(Pfälzer Wald) nach Ost(Fichtelgebirge) in Angriff zu nehmen.
710km in 8Etappen und läppische 10.500Hm 
Wenn noch jemand Spaß dran hätte, lasst es mich wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hatte schon mal überlegt nächstes Jahr nochmal über die Berge zu fahren, aber Deutschlandtour wäre ja auch mal was.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. Dezember 2011)

hab dir den D-X ma zugeschickt,
ist schon bissl älter, aber der verdirbt ja net 
mit so paar Leutchen einmal quer durchs Land, wär doch


----------



## Marzi (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Hinterländer und Witti´s  und laßt euch reich beschenken


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Dezember 2011)

dito!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. Dezember 2011)

Servus ihr SackpfeifenRider & Friends

Zeit isses das alte Jahr zu beschließen und 
die "guten Vorsätze" fürs Neue auszupacken!
...mein Vorsatz lautet: Genug Auslauf für die alten & neuen bikes

Wünsche allen Kollegen jedenfalls schon mal einen gelungenen Jahreswechsel


----------



## mäcpomm (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke und zurück.


----------



## nikju (30. Dezember 2011)

...wünsche Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch und hoffe man radelt nächstes Jahr wieder öfters zusammen


----------



## weltraumpapst (31. Dezember 2011)

guten rutsch auch an euch


----------



## machine head (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle nicht motorisierende zweiradsüchtigen!

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr und einen guten start ins hoffentlich

verletzungs- und pannenfreies bikejahr 2012!!!!!


Wollte ich gestern eigentlich schon eintragen, doch da kam mir der

saisonstart dazwischen. Vielleicht kriege ich den weltraumpapst nach fast

schon 5 wochen winterschlaf auch mal wieder wach!?


----------



## Maickie (5. Januar 2012)

*


machine head schrieb:



			Hallo an alle nicht motorisierende zweiradsüchtigen!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


machine head schrieb:


> Tschuldigung dass ich auch Motorrad fahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machine head (5. Januar 2012)

Und nach welchen von beiden zweirädern bist du süchtig?


----------



## Maickie (6. Januar 2012)

Da gibt es eigentlich keinen Unterschied, hauptsache 2 Räder!


----------



## Marcus D (12. Januar 2012)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> dito bei mir, auch nur einen Platten in 2011
> schau mer ma was nächste Saison der MountainKing kann
> 
> Könnte mir evtl. vorstellen nächstes Jahr einen Deutschland-Cross
> ...



Hi Uwe!
Aufn DC hätte ich auch lust.fahre dieses Jahr keine Rennen mehr,will mal was neues machen,da wären touren mit euch schon echt ok.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (12. Januar 2012)

@ Marcus

HI Marcus,
eine ganze Woche mit uns quer durch D...
denke bei dem "Leistungsgefälle" zw. uns wäre das wohl ziemlich schwierig 
(Einer langweilt sich und die Anderen sind auf Anschlag)
Aber wenn sich im Laufe des Jahres ein Termin für die Tour ergibt
lasse ich es dich wissen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (12. Januar 2012)

Habe eine nagelneue 2011er Shimano Ultegra Kurbel mit 50/34er Kettenblättern in 172,5mm Länge zu verkaufen. Hat jemand Bedarf?


----------



## Marcus D (13. Januar 2012)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ Marcus
> 
> HI Marcus,
> eine ganze Woche mit uns quer durch D...
> ...



Keine Angst vor alten Rennsemmeln!!!diese Leistung kann ich garnicht mehr bringen,die ollen Knie sind schon ziemlich im Arsch.Beim sigtseen
touren macht es viel mehr Spass zu cruisen!
freue mich aufn par koole Touren.


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (13. Januar 2012)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Einer langweilt sich und die Anderen sind auf Anschlag



Ja und? Eine Woche auf Anschlag durch Deutschland... man muss sich doch auch mal quälen können oder???


----------



## Marzi (14. Januar 2012)

Genau immer volle Pulle, so ne Tour ist doch nicht zum vergnügen da


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Februar 2012)

Der Frühling ist im Anmarsch 
Edi* freut sich schon 

...ich weiß: ziemlich bescheidener Inhalt, aber wenigstens das Thema wird belebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Lange nix von euch gehört ! 

Hat jemand von euch Bock auf die Altmühltalpanorama-Tour 
in der Woche nach Ostern ???

Altmühltal-Panoramatour

Ist ne Mehrtagestour über 210km und ca. 7000hm !
Die Tour war vor kurzem in der Bike als empfehlenswerte Tour mit Bildbericht drin.
Die Datei kann ich euch zusenden die habe ich als PDF !

Da müssen sehr leckere Pfädchen aber auch einige Schiebestücke dabei sein !
Wir wollten das letztes Jahr in den Herbstferien schon machen aber da hat es wegen 
Absagen einiger Teilnehmer nicht geklappt.

Man könnte das ganze in 3 Tagen durchziehen aber das wäre schon ganz schön knackig 
denke ich deshalb würde ich eher 4 Tage (3 Übernachtungen) planen.

Zimmer sind da unten an der Strecke anscheinend kein Problem !
Ich hatte viele Übernachtungsangebote und konnte auch ganz problemlos kurzfristig (ohne Kostem) stornieren !

Also gebt mal Laut !

Grüße aus dem Vogelsberg

Klaus


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Februar 2012)

Servus,
ich net, bin diesen sommer schon ausgebucht.


----------



## machine head (24. Februar 2012)

Sorry, kann da auch nicht. Da stecke ich evtl noch im nestbau. Hab urlaub schon abgegeben für das was nach nestbau kommt


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (25. Februar 2012)

nach dem Nestbau kommt der Kuckuck 

@ Klaus
da ich das Altmühltal schon etwas kenne und mein Termin(Fahr)plan schon recht gefüllt ist werde ich nicht da auftauchen.
Die 7000Hm kannste knicken, das stammt aus dem Reich der Übertreibungen; zieh ma ruhig 2km ab!
Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour


----------



## nikju (24. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,
hat jemand noch ein 36er Kettenblatt übrig das er nicht mehr benötigt?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (6. April 2012)

*B5 vom MCB am 28.0*4*.201*2**
wer es noch nicht im Kalender hat;
lustige Veranstaltung, war letztes Jahr on board
kann ich empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinie (6. April 2012)

28.05. würd mir passen,aber auf dem schrieb steht 28.04.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (7. April 2012)

Sorry, zu blöd zum tippen; der Schrieb hat recht!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. April 2012)

man hat die Qual der Wahl :
Am Samstag(28.04.) findet zur gleichen Zeit -wie die Big Five Tour-
das hier statt:


----------



## mäcpomm (21. April 2012)

Da hast Du Recht. Es gibt immer mehr Möglichkeiten sportlich was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (21. April 2012)

aber nur wenn's Wetter mitspielt.
Heut bei der Bad track tour hat mich der blöde Regen gepaart mit 5°(das war der übelste Tag der letzten 2Wo.) ganz schön demotiviert
Aber egal, machmal muß man dem Wetter eben den Mittelfinger zeigen 
+Dank an die tapferen Mitfahrer+


----------



## ruhri-uli (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin am Montag in Bad Laasphe/ Biedenkopf. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Streckentipp für eine 2 Stunden Tour?
Ich fahre All Mountain Touren, bei 2 Std. so ca. 25km....800-1000hm...mit Bierabschluß;-)
Gerne als PM.

Grüße!

Uli


----------



## Marzi (3. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr denn schon alle brav die Onlinepetition gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessen unterschrieben?

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Für alle die eh nicht mehr in Hessen biken wollen



> Achim Jahnke - 25.06.12, 21:50
> Das MTB Team Daaden zeigt Euch am 18.08.2012 die schönsten Strecken durch den Westerwald
> Basic 30km Start 13:00Uhr
> Extrem 70km Start 10:00Uhr
> ...



Ich werde wohl bei brauchbaren Wetter bei der 70km Runde teilnehmen 

Grüße aus dem schönen Siegerland


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (3. Juli 2012)

Marzi schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn schon alle brav die Onlinepetition gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessen unterschrieben?
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern



Ja Leute, da müssen wir fleißig unterschreiben. Schließlich wollen wir ja in Hessen weiterhin legal unseren Sport betreiben. Es wäre ja der Supergau, wenn wir nur noch bei den Wittis fahren dürfen....


----------



## weltraumpapst (3. Juli 2012)

schon erledigt!!  wenn es nix gibt mache ich mich halt wieder an den gardasee, da sind die trails viiiiiiiiiiiel länger, das wetter besser und das eis schmeckt besser..


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (13. Juli 2012)

@ "Gesetzentwurf" Bikeverbot in Hessens Wälder

...stammt -laut Zeitung- von der CDU Ministerin Lucia Puttrich
Hey Peter schenk der Dame doch dein altes GT, dann käme die vllt. auch auf den Pfädche-Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Juli 2012)

wenn das wetter net langsam mal besser wird wander ich echt aus!  
is ja zum :kotz:


----------



## Marzi (14. Juli 2012)

Uwe kannst der Dame  ja dein Edi geben 
Ich wohne in NRW und brauche mir noch keine Wege frei zu kaufen


----------



## Marzi (15. Juli 2012)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> wenn das wetter net langsam mal besser wird wander ich echt aus!
> is ja zum :kotz:



Am besten in die Wüste da gibs nur alle 3-4 Jahre mal Regen


----------



## Marzi (14. August 2012)

Nochmal Werbung für andere machen 

Wetter wird ja super, werde die 70km fahren falls ich nicht vor Erschöpfung vom Rad falle


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. August 2012)

Ohh, am Samstag...
da kann ich ja mal überhauptnet!
Da ist Grenzgang
http://www.grenzgangsverein.de/
d.h. um 10:00 hab ich indus und um 13:00Uhr *voll*


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (24. August 2012)

@ Marzi
Hey Peter wie wars im WW,
große Runde gefahren?

 mein Grenzgang war genial


----------



## Marzi (25. August 2012)

Jo große runde,  war ne schöne Tour mussten nur oft warten weil andere noch schlapper als ich waren  und die Schwalbereifenfahrer hatten andauernd platt  wir sollten mal bei Gelegenheit den Westerwaldsteig in Angriff nehmen waren paar schöne Pfädchen bei


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (3. September 2012)

trail-event
Heidis Holy trails V2
wird am Samstag um 13:30 Uhr ab der Skipiste in Kleingladenbach gestartet!
...kann man ruhig teilnehmen, den ganz groben "Unsinn" kann man ja umfahren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13342​


----------



## Marzi (4. September 2012)

Mein Pfädcherad ist Urlaubsreif das will da nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maickie (4. September 2012)

Genau.
Und ich bin dafür viel zu alt!


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. September 2012)

euch entgehen im anschluss die besten schnitzel!!


----------



## Marzi (5. September 2012)

Wenn ich am Sonntagmorgen nicht in die Berge fahren würde wäre ich bestimmt dabei gewesen.

Natürlich nur wegen den Schnitzel


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. September 2012)

Sackpfeife Total
...an alle die am Samstag sonst Langeweile hätten


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. September 2012)

bei gutem wetter am start, evt mit nem 29er! aber denke mal max 3 mal, wird doch sonst zu knapp, wollen doch aufs oktoberfest..


----------



## ironmann5 (18. September 2012)

Jo männers da will ich mal auch wieder zu Wort melden. Meinem Daumen geht es wieder besser bin die letzten 2 wochen RR gefahren und am Sonntag das erste mal ne CTF mit Forstwegen. Wenn ich nicht Geld rann schaffen müßte würd ich gerne zu euch stoßen. Aber vileicht kann ich jemanden überreden mit meinem Sohn zu euch zu kommen der mag nehmlich hm on mass und iss auch ganz fit. Iss am Samstag mit meinem Renner beim bergzeit fahren gewesen und hat die 7,9 km mit 300 Höhenmetern in 22,26 min gefahren ganz OK. Also bis bald.  PS bei der befahrung des WW - Steigs wären wir auch gerne dabei. Gruß aus hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. September 2012)

Und Allen die auch Sonntag Langeweile haben, sei das ans Herz gelegt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13389

...da bin ich allerdings mit Sicherheit nicht am Start, dicker Kopf u.so


----------



## nikju (10. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,
suche noch nen Vorbau, OS-Klemmung, möglichst in einer 80-er oder 90-er Länge zum testen...

Falls jemand das Buch:

Held am Sonntag - von Henri Lesewitz lesen möchte, kann ich gerne mal ausleihen...


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. Oktober 2012)

geiles buch! 
hab das andere auch von dem wenn du das mal haben willst, sag bescheid 

... ach so vorbau hab ich keinen


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (14. Oktober 2012)

nikju schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> suche noch nen Vorbau, OS-Klemmung, möglichst in einer 80-er oder 90-er Länge zum testen....



Hab eben mal mein Material gesichtet. Es war leider kein passender Vorbau dabei. 
Das Búch hab ich auch schon gelesen, da findet man sich hier und da doch mal wieder...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (18. Oktober 2012)

Opfer gesucht
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13479


----------



## Marzi (19. Oktober 2012)

bin leider arbeiten


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Oktober 2012)

Schade;
da aufm Christenberg hat man ne prima Aussicht auf Sackpfeife & Co, 
hätten wir schön eins süffeln können.
...beim nächsten ma


----------



## Marzi (28. Oktober 2012)

Wer sich traut kann mitmachen 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/298


----------



## ironmann5 (28. Oktober 2012)

Gude wie ihr da oben. Haben gestern unseren Helloween - Nightride mit Brafur gemeistert und gleich einen Snowride drann gehängt.


----------



## Marzi (28. Oktober 2012)

tach! Helloween ist erst Mittwoch da wart ihr wohl etwas zu früh dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (29. Oktober 2012)

@ Winterpokal
In dem team wäre auch noch genügend Platz:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/282


----------



## Marzi (10. November 2012)

*Werbung* 

Nachtfahrt am Westerwald am 16.11 

http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. November 2012)

Nacktfahrt...
is mir zu kalt


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Januar 2013)

@ an Alle
Wünsche euch ein vergnügliches neues (Bike)Jahr
ohne Bein- und Rahmenbruch


----------



## ironmann5 (1. Januar 2013)

Danke das Wünsch ich auch, und allen die die Nächsten tage auf diese Seite schauen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (1. Januar 2013)

wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes neues jahr!


----------



## Maickie (1. Januar 2013)

Das Gleiche wünscht Euch auch der"Alten Mann"


----------



## Marzi (2. Januar 2013)

frohes neues Jahr  wer ist eigentlich Pannenkönig veworden B-) ich hab glaube 3x mal platt gefahren und eine Kette zerrissen :-\


----------



## Maickie (2. Januar 2013)

meine mal es waren 7x Platt, davon 1x kpl.den Mantel aufgeschlitzt, sodaß Susanne einen Neuen vorbeibringen mußte!

 @Marzipan   :was hast du denn schon wieder neues gekauft!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (2. Januar 2013)

Mantel hatte ich auch einem Schlitzer, aber konnte noch heim fahren damit.
hab nix neues :-\


----------



## weltraumpapst (2. Januar 2013)

platten, schätze ich jezt mal 5
eine avid elixir, total schaden ( es macht richtig spaß wenn man hinten 0 % & vorne 20% Bremsleistung hat Alpenpässe runter zu fahren) 
1 Mantel aufgeschlizt

war eigentlich ok, bremse gabs ne neue auf garantie


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. Januar 2013)

Dank meinem überdurchschnittlich gutem Material hatte ich nur
2 Platten und keine sonstigen außergewöhnlichen Schäden 
@ Alter Mann
Hey, kauf dir ma gescheite Reifen, net immer den Billigkram ausm Versandhandel;
sonst hat ja nie ein Anderer ne Chance auf den Pannenking


----------



## Maickie (2. Januar 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Dank meinem überdurchschnittlich gutem Material hatte ich nur
> 2 Platten und keine sonstigen außergewöhnlichen Schäden
> @ Alter Mann
> Hey, kauf dir ma gescheite Reifen, net immer den Billigkram ausm Versandhandel;
> sonst hat ja nie ein Anderer ne Chance auf den Pannenking




Bin halt Ehrgeizig und sparsam


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (4. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte dem Pannenking den Platz nicht streitig machen. Ich verbuche einen Speichenriss und 2 Plattfüße am MTB und 4-5 Platte auf dem Rennrad (aus dem Grund haben die neuwertigen Ultremo Schwalben im Sommer ihren letzten Flug gemacht).


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Januar 2013)

ohh stimmt speichenriss hatte ich auch einen, beim borderline pfädchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (1. März 2013)

Hallo Gr.Kettenblatt,

ich glaube wir haben uns beider "Grenzgangs"-Ausfahrt im letzten April getroffen. Ich war zu Besuch in Biedenkopf bei meinen Schwiegereletern (bin Ghost AMR gefahren). Hast du nen Bionicon Enduro?

Weisst du, ob udn wann die Big Five Tour dieses Jahr stattfindet? Wäre interessiert teizunehmen.

    viele Grüsse,

    Arne


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. März 2013)

@ Arne
Hhm, hab ein graues Bionicon Edison; aber glaube du meinst da jemand Anderen.
Bei der Grenzgangsausfahrt(denke du meinst die Weifenbacher Veranstaltung) war ich nämlich nicht dabei.
Da bin ich den "Big five" mitgeradelt, der war am gleichen Tag.
Und soweit mir bekannt ist will der MCB das Event auch dieses Jahr, nehme mal an auch wieder Ende April veranstalten!
Um es genau zu erfahren fragst du aber am besten bei den Jungs vom MCB:
http://www.mcb-bike.de/index2.php

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (9. April 2013)

Der Frühling steht (endlich!) vor der Tür 

erlaube mir mal zwei interessante Veranstaltungen hier KundZuTun:

27.04.13 MCB-event "The big five"

05.05.13 9.Haincher Bike-Festival


----------



## gempen72 (9. April 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Der Frühling steht (endlich!) vor der Tür
> 
> erlaube mir mal zwei interessante Veranstaltungen hier KundZuTun:
> 
> ...



Super - ich bin dabei. Ist das eher was für's Enduro oder fürn' kürzeren Federweg ...?

    bis dann,

     gempen72


----------



## Marzi (10. April 2013)

Hainchen geht zur Not auch ohne Federrung 

beim big five war ich leider noch nie dabei aber vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr mal


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (10. April 2013)

Joop, Hainchen normales Ht
Beim Big 5 fahren viele auch mitm Ht, besser aber Fully 
Nur zu dick würde ich's net wählen weil da vor jedem trail auch immer hochgestrampelt wird und so auch gerne mal 1000+ Höhenmeter zusammen kommen.


----------



## Marzi (10. April 2013)

Wie gibt es da keinen Lift?


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (11. April 2013)

Lift is ja öde..
so 'n Heli-shuttle, das wär was


----------



## Marzi (15. April 2013)

war am Samstag ja noch mal ne schöne Tour  und der erwartete Muskelkater ist auch ausgeblieben


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (16. April 2013)

Kein Muskelkater
...dann war die Tour zu lumm!
Vllt. klappt's ja bei der 8erbahn mitm Kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (16. April 2013)

wenn es da nicht klappt kann ich ja die 12 800er fahren


----------



## Maickie (22. Mai 2013)

http://www.trax.de/263-km-h-mit-dem-fahrrad/id_63491422/index


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Aufwachen!

Lahnhöhen Extratour


----------



## Marzi (18. Juli 2013)

Die Tour will bestimmt niemand  mehr fahren  geht ja nur Berg auf


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (19. Juli 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hallo Aufwachen!
> 
> Lahnhöhen Extratour



Bin dabei. Der Marzi mag scheinbar unsere schönen Berge im Hinterland nicht mehr...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Peter, hast ja (fast) recht, sollte vllt.demnächst mehr Berg-ab Touren anbieten
...hmm, werden aber recht kurz, hier bei uns 
Aber ein Mitfahrer ist besser als kein Mitfahrer 
...hoffe der nimmt auch noch ein Finisher-Getränk


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (20. Juli 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...hoffe der nimmt auch noch ein Finisher-Getränk



Logo, der Flüssigkeitshaushalt muss schliesslich stimmen


----------



## ironmann5 (20. Juli 2013)

Wann solls los gehen, und wieviel Hm sind zu erwarten auf 10 km.
Bin letzte woche den Ersten teil des Niebelungensteigs ab Zwingenberg gefahren 58 km mit 2114 hm war ganz net. Morgen erstmal den Keilermarathon unter die Stollen nehmen.
Gruß Michel aus de Wetterau am Fuße des Vogelsberg


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (20. Juli 2013)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Wann solls los gehen...



...vorhin um 11Uhr. Warst ein bisschen spät dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. Juli 2013)

Hey, war richtig gut die Runde!
Peter hast doch net richtig vermutet:
Mitfahrer ,Tempo & Abschluß waren top 
Lg


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (31. August 2013)

Für alle Liebhaber der buckeligen Ein-Mann-Wegelchen:
Heidis Holy Trails 2013*

*powered by Team KGB

Treffpunkt: 21.09.2013, um 13:30Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Skipiste in Kleingladenbach (OT der Gemeinde Breidenbach)


----------



## Maickie (4. September 2013)

Hallo eingerostete und Topfite Biker!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14338

Wer Lust hat mitzubiken ist gerne eingeladen!

   Der Pannenking!


----------



## Marzi (5. September 2013)

um die zeit schlafen die alle noch


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (8. September 2013)

@ Pannenking
Hey, da hat ich gestern schon alles startklar und wollte bei deiner schönen Runde mit, aber dann kam der Regen 
Na denn: Auf ein Neues im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Marzi (8. September 2013)

Ich hab um 9 noch im Bett gelegen, ist doch viel zu früh zum biken 
Der Pannenking kann doch bei der Heidi mitfahren, dann muß er nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sprinter (22. September 2013)

Ich hoffe jeder hat das gestrige Heidis-Holy-Trails Event gut überstanden 

Es wurden Stimmen laut, dass hier im Forum, speziell bei uns "Alles rund um die Sackpfeife" nix mehr los ist. Keiner schreibt mehr was, niemand lädt Bilder hoch.... STIMMT!
Aus diesem Grund hier meine Bilder vom gestrigen Event, leider nur vom Ö-Stop --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63165

Vielleicht kann ja jeder mal seine Bilder ins Album laden.


----------



## Marzi (22. September 2013)

War gestern ne Schöne Tour und vor allem die Schnitzel waren super


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. September 2013)

@ Alle "Geisenpeter" vom Heidi
Hätte gerne auch Bilder gepostet, hatte aber keine Knipskiste an Bord.
Trotz Navi-Error(im Kopf) fand ich die Strecke top!
30 Teilnehmer -dem Wetter sei Dank- war glaube auch Rekord.
So kann's weitergehn


----------



## MTB-Sprinter (22. September 2013)

Marzi schrieb:


> War gestern ne Schöne Tour und vor allem die Schnitzel waren super


...haben wir doch gleich gesagt, dass es bei der Heidi die BESTEN Schnitzel gibt.  Das hatte sich auch jeder verdient!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Oktober 2013)

Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit für Donnerstag, 03.Oktober
Start: 11 Uhr in 35236 Breidenbach-Kleingladenbach, Hofackerstr.5

Gladenbacher Hinterland


----------



## ironmann5 (1. Oktober 2013)

Echt Schade, Letztes Jahr war ich verhindert, dieses Jahr hätte ich zeit gehabt nur leider kein bescheid bekommen das die Heidi Hollytrails Starten. Dabei sind wir doch soo toll Vernetzt. Naja wünsch euch noch was.
Jetzt erst mal 4 Wochen Pause auser am 19. zum Nightride auf den HH.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Michel,
die Kritik lasse ich aber net ganz gelten.
Das Event wurde hier 3 Wochen im voraus bekanntgegeben, siehe mein "Beitrag 1113"
Egal, nächstes Jahr = neue Chance


----------



## Marzi (2. Oktober 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Gladenbacher Hinterland



Gibt es denn unterwegs was zum futtern?


----------



## studicker (2. Oktober 2013)

Ladet ihr eigentlich die Fotos auch noch auf die Homepage hoch? Gerade die ganzen "Actionpics" von unterwegs wären interessant...


----------



## ironmann5 (2. Oktober 2013)

Na dann hab ichs wohl irgendwie Verpast, was ist mit dem Nightride hat einer deiner Jungs Lust. Hier noch mal der Link zum Anmelden.
http://doodle.com/dhxr4pf857g5d5n8[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (2. Oktober 2013)

Würde ja nochmal mitmachen bin aber an dem Wochenende in Cuxhaven, vielleicht nächstes Jahr nochmal


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (2. Oktober 2013)

@ studicker (Bilder und so)
Kann ich jetzt net beantworten, ist nämlich eine neue hp in Arbeit, daher wird die alte eher wie ein fauler Abbel behandelt 
Aber werde es mal an unseren webmaster weitergeben!

@ Marzi (was zu futtern)
Das wird diesmal ganz spontan entschieden, je nach Hungerast.


----------



## gempen72 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin am Freitag den 18.10 mit dem Bike bei Biedenkopf unterwegs. Will am Freitag Nachmittag vielleicht jemand ne Tour fahren? Ich kenne leider nur einen Trail von der Sackpfeife runter.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Oktober 2013)

@ gempen72
Fr. kann ich leider nicht.
Aber wenn du keine Mitfahrgelegenheit findest:
vllt. hast du ja GPS:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.124138.html
...kann ich empfehlen


----------



## gempen72 (15. Oktober 2013)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ gempen72
> Fr. kann ich leider nicht.
> Aber wenn du keine Mitfahrgelegenheit findest:
> vllt. hast du ja GPS:
> ...


Hi GR.Kettenblatt - die Tour klingt super, und gps habe ich auch! Also vielen Dank, und hoffentlich regnet es nicht zu stark...

   Arne


----------



## KGB_plattfuss (11. November 2013)

Bilder vom Holy Trail 2013 unter:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64530

Team KGB, die tun was


----------



## j1675 (13. März 2014)

Die Wisentbacher Mountainbiker laden ein!

_am  *28.06.2014  *um*  13:30Uhr*

Boxbach Valley Trails 2014_

Treffpunkt : Sporthalle Wiesenbach (OT der Gemeinde Breidenbach)


----------



## ktom (13. März 2014)

Das wird eine super Tour...
Wer vorher Lust hat kann gerne dienstags um 17:00 Uhr und samstags um 14:00 Uhr mitfahren...
Das Boxbachtal hält viele Überraschungen bereit!
Man sieht sich!


----------



## Steinie (16. März 2014)

wo trefft ihr euch?Was habt ihr für nen Altersdurchschnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rue2000 (20. März 2014)

Treffen ist immer in Wiesenbach am Bauwagen(Ortsausgang Richtung Kleingladenbach)
Altersdurchschnitt ca. 35+


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (23. April 2014)

Für Alle die es noch net aufm Schirm haben:







Natürlich findet das legendäre Big5-Event auch dieses Jahr wieder statt. 
Auf ca 30 km werden wir wie immer 5 Top Trail's im Backcountry befahren.

Start und Ziel ist am *26.04.2014 um 13:30 Uhr* an der alten Molkerei (ehemals Loco motion Sports) in Dautphetal Mornshausen.
Nachdem wir uns ausgiebig mit dem Bike beschäftigt haben, werden wir direkt in den zweiten Teil der Veranstaltung gleiten. 
Im MoKa, der neuen Location in der Mornshäuser Molkerei, lassen wir den Tag ausklingen.


----------



## mäcpomm (24. April 2014)

Gäste erwünscht?
Sind fette Federwege und entsprechende Abfahrkünste nötig?


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (24. April 2014)

Das Event wird extra für Gäste gemacht, kannst denke ohne Bedenken mit nem anständigen Tourenfully oder zur Not auch mit nem Ht mitfahren
Bissl fahrn sollte man können und knifflige Sachen können zu Fuß gemeistert werden, tun auch einige der Teilnehmer!


----------



## mäcpomm (24. April 2014)

Zur Not mit nem HT..... ;-)
Mal schauen ob es passt.


----------



## j1675 (2. Mai 2014)

*TERMINÄNDERUNG*
Der ursprünglich geplante Termin der *Boxbach Valley Trails* wird auf den *07.06.2014* verschoben.


Die Wisentbacher Mountainbiker laden ein!

_am  *07.06.2014 *um* 13:30Uhr*

Boxbach Valley Trails 2014_

Treffpunkt : Sporthalle Wiesenbach (OT der Gemeinde Breidenbach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rue2000 (6. Mai 2014)

Nochmal in groß!


----------



## j1675 (28. Mai 2014)

*Der Countdown läuft!*
Neben den Top Events, wie Heidis Holy Trails und den Big5,
werden die Boxbach Valley Trails ein weiteres Highlight für die
Liebhaber der rasanten Hast über gepflegte Singletrails sein.

Um nach dem biken das Erlebte verarbeiten zu können,
wird der Abend mit einer After-Biking-Party abgerundet.

_am *07.06.2014 *um* 13:30Uhr*

Boxbach Valley Trails 2014 Treffpunkt : Sporthalle Wiesenbach (OT der Gemeinde Breidenbach) _


----------



## Rue2000 (4. Juni 2014)

Weil es so geil wird  Hier nochmal in Groß !


----------



## rothaarbiker (7. Juni 2014)

Bin schon sehr gespannt, liebe Nachbarn! Bis gleich... :-D


----------



## rothaarbiker (7. Juni 2014)

Supertolle Aktion! Danke allen Organisatoren!


----------



## j1675 (11. Juni 2014)

Bilderserie...*Boxbach Valley Trails 2014*...Viel Spaß beim ansehen!!!

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A5FE619AE9E37ACD!4993&authkey=!ABL8e0Xs_Pl_c2I&ithint=folder,.jpg

....bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## rothaarbiker (26. Juni 2014)

Hier mal eine Einladung aus der Nachbarschaft:
Am 13.07.14 findet in 35716 Dietzhölztal-Rittershausen ein Mountain-Bike-Festival statt. 3 Touren für Anfänger bis Experten und auch Familien bieten für jeden Geschmack etwas. Tolle Landschaft, knackige Steigungen, rasante Abfahrten. Mehr Infos unter www.tsv-rittershausen.de. Es handelt sich nicht um ein Rennen!


----------



## gempen72 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag den 19 Juli irgendwo in der Nähe von Biedenkopf zu biken (Enduro-Style wenn's hat ;-) ?

	 gempen72


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (5. August 2014)

*es ist wieder soweit:





*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14970


----------



## rothaarbiker (5. August 2014)

Och schade, ausgerechnet an dem Samstag bin ich nicht da.  
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß auf den Trails und danach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rue2000 (29. Oktober 2014)

http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/events

Bis Samstag


----------



## Rue2000 (21. April 2015)

Bald ist es wieder soweit!Die Legendäre Ausfahrt der Wisentbacher Mountainbiker.Die Besten Trails rund um das Boxbach Valley!


----------



## j1675 (26. Mai 2015)

Bilderserie...*Boxbach Valley Trails 2015*...Viel Spaß beim ansehen!!!

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=a5fe...X.SkyDrive&sc=Photos&authkey=!AhEz6u-EZkTiyTU

 ....bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## nikju (6. August 2015)




----------



## Rue2000 (14. April 2016)

Unsere Traditionelle Boxbach Valley Trails Ausfahrt am Pfingstsamstag. Im Anschluß gibt es wieder reichlich Essen und Trinken im Steinbruch in Wiesenbach.Wir freuen uns auf eure Teilnahme.


----------



## minorearth (4. Mai 2016)

Mal zwei Fragen dan die Ortskundigen vor Ort. Die Sackpfeife ist ja momentan gesperrt, also ich meine die Straße. Ich wollt mal fragen ob man die mim Rennrad fahren könnte, also Eifa Richtung Biedenkopf. Alternativ wäre von Hatzfeld eine Straße nach Weifenbach zu mindestens auf Google Earth zu erkennen die evtl mim Rennrad fahrbar wäre. Ich diese Straße geteert oder eher Schotter oder Waldweg?


----------



## mäcpomm (4. Mai 2016)

Hatzfeld - Weifenbach geht, umgekehrt nicht so gut wegen schlechtem Asphalt.


----------



## minorearth (4. Mai 2016)

super... danke!!!


----------



## Frell (15. Mai 2016)

Rue2000 schrieb:


> Unsere Traditionelle Boxbach Valley Trails Ausfahrt am Pfingstsamstag. Im Anschluß gibt es wieder reichlich Essen und Trinken im Steinbruch in Wiesenbach.Wir freuen uns auf eure Teilnahme.



Super Veranstaltung! Ich war diesmal das erste Mal da und muss sagen das es sich wirklich gelohnt hat. Schön Zusammenstellung der Trails, Hindernisse auch immer mit Umfahrungen um alle mitzunehmen, gute Atmo und zum Abschluss noch tolles Essen+Kuchen! Danke nochmal aus Marburg. Vielleicht komme ich nochmal auf eine euer Ausfahrten zum Besuch vorbei, scheinbar sind wir ja nur 1/5 der lokalen Trails gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ritzel (31. Juli 2016)

*gestartet wird am 06.08.16, Parkplatz Skipiste in Breidenbach-Kleingladenbach, um 13:30Uhr*


----------



## Frell (1. August 2016)

Ja cool, danke für die Ankündigung. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich es einbauen kann, aber eigentlich wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Frell (5. August 2016)

Moin, wo ist denn der Parkplatz von der Skipiste? Google Maps findet da leider nichts.

Edit: hat sich erledigt, Open Street Map war ergibiger. Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben hier der Link zu OSM


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (5. August 2016)

Am Ortsschild Kleingladenbach vorbei erste Straße links (weißes Schild: Skipiste)
bis zum Ende fahren, dort wird man dann vom KGB begrüßt


----------



## mäcpomm (5. August 2016)

Vom KGB ??? ;-)


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (6. August 2016)

KGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (9. August 2016)

Vielen Dank an den KGB. 
Es war eine schöne, gut organisierte Tour mit netten Leuten. 
Daumen hoch.


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (1. Juli 2017)

Der HHT ist wegen behördlichem Klärungsbedarf auf einen noch nicht bestimmten Termin verschoben


----------



## gempen72 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo - ich bin am Freitag 20 Oktober mit Bike in Biedenkopf, kenne mich aber nicht so richtig aus (bin kein Local). An der Sackpfeife kenne ich den Grenzgangs-Trail Richtung Kleeberg, der ist super, ist aber alles was ich bisher gefahren bin. Haette jemand Lust und Laune mich auf eine "Enduro" Tour mitzunhemen (bin pflegeleicht)? Vielen Dank, schon mal.


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich könnte dir ne schöne Trail Runde zeigen Ca. 20 km/700 hm
Trails sind nicht so lang wie Kleeberg aber dafür ganz viele
Start/Ziel wäre in Wallau.


----------



## gempen72 (14. Oktober 2017)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> Hi, ich könnte dir ne schöne Trail Runde zeigen Ca. 20 km/700 hm
> Trails sind nicht so lang wie Kleeberg aber dafür ganz viele
> Start/Ziel wäre in Wallau.



 ok - super und vielen Dank. Ich schicke dir eine PN fuer die Details, ok? Ich offe, das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. August 2022)

Gibts hier noch überlebende jetzt wo ihr wieder ein Rennen veranstaltet?



nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Das letzte E1-Rennen zieht von Bad Endbach nach Eifa um.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emtezet13 (22. August 2022)

_"Mit insgesamt 6 Stages und einer Gesamtstreckenlänge von rund 25 km können wir die ganze Bandbreite für die E1 Fahrer abdecken. Unsere Trails rund um die knapp 700 Meter hohe Sackpfeife sind allesamt flowig aber doch zum Teil auch selektiv. Ein Leckerbissen für die E1 Fans und nach dem Race auch optimal für alle Biker und Wanderer.“_

Bin schon ein paar Mal auf der Sackpfeife gefahren, aber doch überrascht das diese nun als Austragungsort dienen soll. Da gibt es zwar wenige schicke Trails, aber ein Rennen dort stattfinden zu lassen ist m.E. schon eine Herausforderung.


----------

